# Broncos vs Seahawks Super Bowl



## Remodeling Maidiac

Denver WILL trounce Seattle.


----------



## BorisTheAnimal

Grampa Murked U said:


> Denver WILL trounce Seattle.



Whatever you're smoking, I want some   But seriously. The Dimwits of Denver?  In your dreams!


----------



## Darkwind

Yes.


----------



## BorisTheAnimal

Darkwind said:


> Yes.



No, nope, nyet, nein, niente, nada, ain't gonna happen and fuhgeddaboudit.


----------



## clevergirl

Hawks to win it!


----------



## Toro

Seattle will win.  They have a much better defense and Denver has too many injuries.

It will be a good game though.


----------



## HUGGY

Seattle will do to Peton Manning what they did to his brother.  As much as Sherman is an embarrassment his IS the best CB in the NFL.  The Hawks will preasure Denver into several errant throws and the boys in Orange will just give Seattle too many chances to score on turnovers.


----------



## Darkwind

BorisTheAnimal said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, nope, nyet, nein, niente, nada, ain't gonna happen and fuhgeddaboudit.
Click to expand...

Seattle can't buy the refs in new jersey..sorry, but Seattle is going to lose big time.


----------



## TheOldSchool

Seeing as how the Seahawks inexplicably forget how to score when outside of their home stadium, Peyton will probably only need 20 or so points to win.  And since he can pretty much do that in his sleep...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Denver 45
Seattle 24


----------



## Papageorgio

Well, Sherman has really pissed off football fans.

Manning seems to be in a zone and determined, he didn't smile after the win, he congratulated Brady and talked how great the Pats were, then was ready to move.

If he stays focused, he could be a fright for the Seahawks.

Seattle has the ability to force errors and that chaos they inflict,can work to their advantage. 

It should be a pretty good Super Bowl, to early to make a prediction, I also wonder how much the secondary can get away with in the game, that could be a determining factor.


----------



## Truthseeker420

Broncos


----------



## westwall

Denver will defeat Seattle in a close game.


----------



## Pop23

Denver by 10


----------



## Star

Papageorgio said:


> Well, Sherman has really pissed off football fans.
> 
> Manning seems to be in a zone and determined, he didn't smile after the win, he congratulated Brady and talked how great the Pats were, then was ready to move.
> 
> If he stays focused, he could be a fright for the Seahawks.
> 
> Seattle has the ability to force errors and that chaos they inflict,can work to their advantage.
> 
> It should be a pretty good Super Bowl, to early to make a prediction, I also wonder how much the secondary can get away with in the game, that could be a determining factor.


 

Peyton Manning may very well be the greatest NFL QB ever but-----but Manning's career winning pct. against the weather i.e. when the temperature at kickoff is 32° or below is only 36.4%.

Nate Silver's Super Bowl weather prediction: *This year's Super Bowl in East Rutherford, N.J. is expected to be colder.* Super Bowl Sunday will feature a high of 37 degrees and a low of 25, with a possibility of rain and snow showers, according to the latest AccuWeather forecast.
.


----------



## G.T.

Seattle's defense has some obvious flaws. They let Kaep run for a shit ton of yards tonight, and if he didnt throw a 20yard pass with that full minute and plenty of timeouts left on first down? San Fran likely would have won tonight.


----------



## Papageorgio

Star said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Sherman has really pissed off football fans.
> 
> Manning seems to be in a zone and determined, he didn't smile after the win, he congratulated Brady and talked how great the Pats were, then was ready to move.
> 
> If he stays focused, he could be a fright for the Seahawks.
> 
> Seattle has the ability to force errors and that chaos they inflict,can work to their advantage.
> 
> It should be a pretty good Super Bowl, to early to make a prediction, I also wonder how much the secondary can get away with in the game, that could be a determining factor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peyton Manning may very well be the greatest NFL QB ever but-----but Manning's career winning pct. against the weather i.e. when the temperature at kickoff is 32° or below is only 36.4%.
> 
> Nate Silver's Super Bowl weather prediction: *This year's Super Bowl in East Rutherford, N.J. is expected to be colder.* Super Bowl Sunday will feature a high of 37 degrees and a low of 25, with a possibility of rain and snow showers, according to the latest AccuWeather forecast.
> .
Click to expand...


He had a 28.5% winning percentage going into the game against Brady. How did that workout for you?


----------



## HUGGY

For what it is worth Percy Harvin will be healthy and playing in the Superbowl.


----------



## Zona

E.a.g.l.....oh never mind.


----------



## Star

G.T. said:


> Seattle's defense has some obvious flaws. They let Kaep run for a shit ton of yards tonight, and if he didnt throw a 20yard pass with that full minute and plenty of timeouts left on first down? San Fran likely would have won tonight.


 

Losers lament,
coulda, woulda, shoulda -- yawn!

*Best of the best* 
This will be the fifth time since the AFL and NFL merged that the leagues top-scoring offense played the top-scoring defense in the Super Bowl, the first since the Buffalo Bills(top offense) and New York Giants(top defense) met to close the 1990 season. 







 
The top defensive team has won three of the previous four matchups. The lone win by the top-scoring team in those games was by the 1989 San Francisco 49ers against the Broncos. 


Super Bowl: Best defense defeats best offense 75% of time.
.​


----------



## Papageorgio

Star said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle's defense has some obvious flaws. They let Kaep run for a shit ton of yards tonight, and if he didnt throw a 20yard pass with that full minute and plenty of timeouts left on first down? San Fran likely would have won tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Losers lament,
> coulda, woulda, shoulda -- yawn!
> 
> *Best of the best*
> This will be the fifth time since the AFL and NFL merged that the leagues top-scoring offense played the top-scoring defense in the Super Bowl, the first since the Buffalo Bills(top offense) and New York Giants(top defense) met to close the 1990 season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The top defensive team has won three of the previous four matchups. The lone win by the top-scoring team in those games was by the 1989 San Francisco 49ers against the Broncos.
> 
> 
> Super Bowl: Best defense defeats best offense 75% of time.
> .​
Click to expand...


Jumping on the bandwagon pretty late, aren't you?


----------



## Billo_Really

Denver will win.

BTW, the Lakers have a two-game winning streak going.


----------



## HUGGY

Billo_Really said:


> Denver will win.
> 
> BTW, the Lakers have a two-game winning streak going.



BTW this is a Seahawk Denver thread you fucking twit.  Please keep your stupid basketball news where it belongs...the gay sports bar thread.. 

Now where were we?...Oh ya...  Manning will be embarrassed by Seattle's defense.  We will beat him down sick just like his punk ass brother in N Y.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

HUGGY said:


> Billo_Really said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denver will win.
> 
> BTW, the Lakers have a two-game winning streak going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW this is a Seahawk Denver thread you fucking twit.  Please keep your stupid basketball news where it belongs...the gay sports bar thread..
> 
> Now where were we?...Oh ya...  Manning will be embarrassed by Seattle's defense.  We will beat him down sick just like his punk ass brother in N Y.
Click to expand...


Haha I wanted to thank your post but then you had to fuck it up with that wet dream in your second paragraph.


----------



## rightwinger

Have to see how the weather is

Bad weather, I like Seattles D
Decent weather....go with Peyton


----------



## Meister

Two number one seeds in the Super Bowl......not sure that has happened before.


----------



## SteveJa

If it was played in a  dome advantage Seattle, since it is played outside where the weather will most likely be cold advantage Denver.  Final score Denver 31 Seattle 17


----------



## hangover

Sixty degrees in Denver in January. The football gods were smiling on Manning for sure. That, and Brady had his worst game ever as a pro. But at least the 49ers got beat, so I still have a dog in the SB hunt.

Lot of bad calls in the NFC game, but the 9ers had their chance, and the Hawks came through fair and square. Did anyone but me see Kapernik kick the ball to that lineman when he fumbled? The refs missed that one too. But the "non-reviewable" call was really bad. But then karma came back for Frisco.

I tell ya, I can't hardly watch the playoffs any more. I've been spoiled by the NFL RED ZONE during the regular season. It shows all the games for seven hours, without ANY commercials. Which ever game has a team in the red zone, that's the game they switch to. Any time a penalty flag is thrown, or a commercial comes on, they switch to a different game. I love watching football that way. I can't stand watching one hour of football, and two hours of commercials. The playoffs is more corporate pummeling than anything else.

SB XLVIII....Seattle over the donkeys in a blizzard. I hope all those idiots that paid $10,000.00 for a ticket, can't even see the field, and freeze their asses off.


----------



## Stephanie

If Seattle come out and plays like they did last night, Denver all the way.

Go Denver


----------



## rightwinger

HUGGY said:


> For what it is worth Percy Harvin will be healthy and playing in the Superbowl.



Who?


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I just want it to be a good game. That is what I hope.
I have no preference in this years game.
As to who I think will win...depends on which Denver offense shows up.


----------



## HUGGY

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what it is worth Percy Harvin will be healthy and playing in the Superbowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
Click to expand...


Our all-world star wide out reciever you maroon !!!  

He makes around a million bucks every time he touches a football.


----------



## rightwinger

HUGGY said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> For what it is worth Percy Harvin will be healthy and playing in the Superbowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Our all-world star wide out reciever you maroon !!!
> 
> He makes around a million bucks every time he touches a football.
Click to expand...


Oh that guy....

What is the over/under on number of plays before he gets injured?  Three?


----------



## JimH52

rightwinger said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Our all-world star wide out reciever you maroon !!!
> 
> He makes around a million bucks every time he touches a football.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh that guy....
> 
> What is the over/under on number of plays before he gets injured?  Three?
Click to expand...


He came back from an injury and played one play.....durable.


----------



## antiquity

G.T. said:


> Seattle's defense has some obvious flaws. They let Kaep run for a shit ton of yards tonight, and if he didnt throw a 20yard pass with that full minute and plenty of timeouts left on first down? San Fran likely would have won tonight.



Are you expecting Manning to run? LOL -31 yards for the entire 2013 season.

I think the highly touted Gore only got 14 yards on 11 attempts on Sunday. So expect Seattle to shut down Denver run game and set up Seattle defensive backs to put a dent in Manning passing game. Manning will get his completions but any play action will not work against Seattle. 
Denver top runner Moreno is hurt...whether he plays in the SB remains to be seen.


----------



## antiquity

iamwhatiseem said:


> I just want it to be a good game. That is what I hope.
> I have no preference in this years game.
> As to who I think will win...depends on which Denver offense shows up.



I agree and we all know which Seattle defensive will show up.


----------



## Toro

HUGGY said:


> For what it is worth Percy Harvin will be healthy and playing in the Superbowl.



What, Harvin isn't going to practice this week?  Walk to his car?  Wake up in the morning?


----------



## Toro

I pick Seattle to win, but if Denver wins, Manning will be the first QB to have won the SB with two different teams, which will silence all this BS about his not being one of the greats, a la Dan Marino.  Manning's a fantastic QB.

However, a large chunk of Bronco fans are total morons, given their messianic worship of Tim Tebow as a legitimate NFL QB, and I'm not one in favor of rewarding morons.  

This will be a great game.  One of the passing offenses of all time versus the best passing defense in the NFL.

Denver opens as a 2.5 point favourite.  I predict Seattle will win 23-20.


----------



## longknife

Grampa Murked U said:


> Denver WILL trounce Seattle.



Vegas books having a hard time figuring @ Super Bowl 2014: What Las Vegas bookmakers are saying about the Broncos-Seahawks matchup | NJ.com

However, remember the books aren't predicting who will win or lose - just where they think the betting money will go. As it is, Denver has a slight edge.


----------



## Rocko

Peyton deserves another SB to cement his legacy as the best QB not name Joe Montana.

Denver 35
Seahawks 24


----------



## Meister

Rocko said:


> Peyton deserves another SB to cement his legacy as the best QB not name Joe Montana.
> 
> Denver 35
> Seahawks 24



Peyton doesn't have to cement any legacy, he has his and should be very proud of it.


----------



## HUGGY

It will be interesting to see how many times Manning challenges Sherman in this game.

If Seattle gets their usual 2 picks a game that will skew the number of possessions and possibly the outcome of the Superbowl.

Manning usually passes 30-40 times a game.  That is because he gets more chances to run drives than his opposing teams.  

I think Manning will get no more than 25 passes off .. maybe 12 completions .. 2 ints 

Peyton will be tested like he never has in his career to make completions in this game.

The main reason I see it like this is that Seattle will run Marshawn Lynch when they get the two extra possessions and chew up the clock.  Denver just will not have the time Manning needs to put up big numbers.   He might get over 200 yards but maybe only two TDs on 12 completions.  Seattle just flat doesn't get scored on much with their secondary sucking the oxygen out of opponents pass game.

Another thing is that the Denver run Defense isn't as good as SF's so I don't see how they can stop Lynch.  Denvers run game is not as good as Seattle and their top running back is questionable to get in the game from his injury.  

I don't think Seattle's pre season 40-10 win is meaningful but a Seattle blow out makes more sense to me than vice versa.


----------



## B. Kidd

Toro said:


> I pick Seattle to win, but if Denver wins, Manning will be the first QB to have won the SB with two different teams, which will silence all this BS about his not being one of the greats, a la Dan Marino.  Manning's a fantastic QB.
> 
> However, a large chunk of Bronco fans are total morons, given their messianic worship of Tim Tebow as a legitimate NFL QB, and I'm not one in favor of rewarding morons.
> 
> This will be a great game.  One of the passing offenses of all time versus the best passing defense in the NFL.
> 
> Denver opens as a 2.5 point favourite.  I predict Seattle will win 23-20.



Actually, last night Seattle opened as a 2.5 pt. favorite at Station Casinos', a 2 pt. favorite at the Las Vegas Hotel (formerly the Hilton) but the consensus settled favoring Denver by 1.5 pt.s'.  The South Point Casino opened with a 'pick-em line but a 25K wager came in on the Broncos that moved their line to Denver -1.
So, initially, the oddsmakers slightly favored Seattle at the open (interesting enough) but the favorite flipped as the bettors poured money in on Denver.


----------



## G.T.

antiquity said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle's defense has some obvious flaws. They let Kaep run for a shit ton of yards tonight, and if he didnt throw a 20yard pass with that full minute and plenty of timeouts left on first down? San Fran likely would have won tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you expecting Manning to run? LOL -31 yards for the entire 2013 season.
> 
> I think the highly touted Gore only got 14 yards on 11 attempts on Sunday. So expect Seattle to shut down Denver run game and set up Seattle defensive backs to put a dent in Manning passing game. Manning will get his completions but any play action will not work against Seattle.
> Denver top runner Moreno is hurt...whether he plays in the SB remains to be seen.
Click to expand...


Umm, no.


----------



## Toro

B. Kidd said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> I pick Seattle to win, but if Denver wins, Manning will be the first QB to have won the SB with two different teams, which will silence all this BS about his not being one of the greats, a la Dan Marino.  Manning's a fantastic QB.
> 
> However, a large chunk of Bronco fans are total morons, given their messianic worship of Tim Tebow as a legitimate NFL QB, and I'm not one in favor of rewarding morons.
> 
> This will be a great game.  One of the passing offenses of all time versus the best passing defense in the NFL.
> 
> Denver opens as a 2.5 point favourite.  I predict Seattle will win 23-20.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, last night Seattle opened as a 2.5 pt. favorite at Station Casinos', a 2 pt. favorite at the Las Vegas Hotel (formerly the Hilton) but the consensus settled favoring Denver by 1.5 pt.s'.  The South Point Casino opened with a 'pick-em line but a 25K wager came in on the Broncos that moved their line to Denver -1.
> So, initially, the oddsmakers slightly favored Seattle at the open (interesting enough) but the favorite flipped as the bettors poured money in on Denver.
Click to expand...


This is where I saw it.  It had Denver -2.5, o/u 47.5.

http://www.betvega.com/super-bowl-odds/


----------



## Rocko

Meister said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peyton deserves another SB to cement his legacy as the best QB not name Joe Montana.
> 
> Denver 35
> Seahawks 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peyton doesn't have to cement any legacy, he has his and should be very proud of it.
Click to expand...


True, but there a lot of haters point to his mediocre playoff record and the fact he only has one SB. Hopefully this year he can silence that crowd.


----------



## JimH52

It will come down to the weather in NY.  If it is snowing, raining or ten below, it favors the Seahags.  If the weather is decent, the Mules have the edge.

Right now, I think Denver has a *seven point edge.*  There is not one player on the Seattle squad with SB experience.


----------



## Papageorgio

It should be a great game if the weather cooperates, I'm not for a snowy Super Bowl, I want a game where the teams match up well and the weather is a non-factor, just straight up football.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> It should be a great game if the weather cooperates, I'm not for a snowy Super Bowl, I want a game where the teams match up well and the weather is a non-factor, just straight up football.



I agree 100%.  I want Manning to have every chance to throw the ball within the flow of the game.  Obviously he will put up more yards than Wilson in a fair fight.  It's TDs that counts.  If the game features both teams strengths then Seattle will absorb a certain amount of yardage damage as they seek out opportunities to intercept the ball and force Manning to fumble or get balls tipped at the LOS.  I compare Manning's passing somewhat to Kaepernick's running.

Seattle's keys...  Accept that he will make several plays.  Close fast on the receptions.  Make sure tackles.  Hit hard and fast to break up catches.  Refuse to allow scoring in the red zone.  

I doubt Denver has any running game enough for Seattle to be super concerned about but Denver certainly has to be worried about Marshawn Lynch.  You all saw what Beast Mode did to one of the best run defenses in the NFL yesterday.  Denver isn't SF so expect Lynch to rip the Bronco's a new A-hole up the middle and at the corners.  

I wouldn't say Seattle has to make Denver one dimensional because they are that by design.  Denver lives and dies by the pass.  What Seattle does on Defense defending the pass is every bit as important to winning as any aspect of our offense.  

Most team's defenses fear Peyton Mannings air assault.  I have no doubt that the Legion of Boom is even now licking their chops at the prospect of feeding off of Manning tosses.

#83 is a friggin midget.  He will not be able to absorb the punnishment of Seattle's pass defense.  He will make a couple of catches and then as Seattle gets dialed in to his style he will learn what Kam Chancellor is all about.  The "enforcer" of the LOB will rock his world early and often. 

#87 is used to getting his way because he is a bit bigger.  Unfortunately he isn't bigger than Chancellor or Sherman.  He isn't faster than Chancellor or Sherman.  Decker will make a couple of catches in the first qtr and feel shock and pain for the effort.  

Manning will not have it any better than his recievers.  Kaepernick had one int and no fumbles in his previous five games to yesterday.  Seattle's pass rush is horribly under rated as the 9ers discovered.  They make a feast of getting to the qb and stripping the ball for fumble recoveries.  Denver has a great O-line.  This will be what decides the game IMHO.  If Denver can protect Manning the Broncos have a slim chance.  If they fail Denver will suffer an embarrassing loss.

I want good weather.  I want Manning to believe he can pass the ball.


----------



## Papageorgio

I'm not getting into game plans until next week, this week is to enjoy both teams getting to the Super Bowl, for me anyway. I'm along for the ride and have no dog in the fight. So I don't really care which team wins.

Your girlfriend luissa thinks I'm a Bronco fan! 

I'm loving the idea of being a football fan.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> I'm not getting into game plans until next week, this week is to enjoy both teams getting to the Super Bowl, for me anyway. I'm along for the ride and have no dog in the fight. So I don't really care which team wins.
> 
> *Your girlfriend luissa* thinks I'm a Bronco fan!
> 
> I'm loving the idea of being a football fan.



WTF are you talking about????

M'Luissa hates my guts !!!  Last time we had words I called her a DICK !!!

I'm fine with her though as long as she stays on her side of the mountains.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not getting into game plans until next week, this week is to enjoy both teams getting to the Super Bowl, for me anyway. I'm along for the ride and have no dog in the fight. So I don't really care which team wins.
> 
> *Your girlfriend luissa* thinks I'm a Bronco fan!
> 
> I'm loving the idea of being a football fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF are you talking about????
> 
> M'Luissa hates my guts !!!  Last time we had words I called her a DICK !!!
> 
> I'm fine with her though as long as she stays on her side of the mountains.
Click to expand...


Just givin you shit! Hell, what kind of friend would I be if I didn't get under your skin.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Papageorgio said:


> It should be a great game if the weather cooperates, I'm not for a snowy Super Bowl, I want a game where the teams match up well and the weather is a non-factor, just straight up football.



I'm for a snowy Super Bowl. It could be a once-in-a-lifetime happening.


----------



## HUGGY

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It should be a great game if the weather cooperates, I'm not for a snowy Super Bowl, I want a game where the teams match up well and the weather is a non-factor, just straight up football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm for a snowy Super Bowl. It could be a once-in-a-lifetime happening.
Click to expand...


That wouldn't be fair.  It would only benefit the Hawks.  Denver's defense won't be able to stop Lynch on a dry field.  On a snowy field they wouldn't stand a chance.  Manning has a horrible history on the road in cold, wet or snowy conditions.  

Face it... Manning's legacy won't gain a single yard against Seattle.  He will have to show up just like every other player on the field.  

The more the media puts Peyton on a pedistal before the game the more the Seahawk defense will want to knock him off of it come game time.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

HUGGY said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It should be a great game if the weather cooperates, I'm not for a snowy Super Bowl, I want a game where the teams match up well and the weather is a non-factor, just straight up football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm for a snowy Super Bowl. It could be a once-in-a-lifetime happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That wouldn't be fair.  It would only benefit the Hawks.  Denver's defense won't be able to stop Lynch on a dry field.  On a snowy field they wouldn't stand a chance.  Manning has a horrible history on the road in cold, wet or snowy conditions.
> 
> Face it... Manning's legacy won't gain a single yard against Seattle.  He will have to show up just like every other player on the field.
> 
> The more the media puts Peyton on a pedistal before the game the more the Seahawk defense will want to knock him off of it come game time.
Click to expand...


I'm rooting for Denver. And a snowy SB goes against the better passing team (Denver). But I still want to see a snowy SB. Again, it could be a once-in-a-lifetime thing; so why not?


----------



## HUGGY

TheGreatGatsby said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm for a snowy Super Bowl. It could be a once-in-a-lifetime happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That wouldn't be fair.  It would only benefit the Hawks.  Denver's defense won't be able to stop Lynch on a dry field.  On a snowy field they wouldn't stand a chance.  Manning has a horrible history on the road in cold, wet or snowy conditions.
> 
> Face it... Manning's legacy won't gain a single yard against Seattle.  He will have to show up just like every other player on the field.
> 
> The more the media puts Peyton on a pedistal before the game the more the Seahawk defense will want to knock him off of it come game time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm rooting for Denver. And a snowy SB goes against the better passing team (Denver). But I still want to see a snowy SB. Again, it could be a once-in-a-lifetime thing; so why not?
Click to expand...


WTF ????  You wanna "Postcard white christmassy fantasy dream" football game ??

What the hell are you thinking?  The players don't want to play in the freezing cold. The rich people that can afford to go to the super bowl don't want to sit for 3-4 hours in the freezing cold with no cover.  They don't want to drive to the game on dangerous icy roads.  They don't wanna pay $10 for a hot cup of coffee.  

I think you are nuts !!!


----------



## antiquity

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It should be a great game if the weather cooperates, I'm not for a snowy Super Bowl, I want a game where the teams match up well and the weather is a non-factor, just straight up football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm for a snowy Super Bowl. It could be a once-in-a-lifetime happening.
Click to expand...


Boy I'm not..snow for this Super Bowl could blow it for future Super Bowls above the Mason Dixon line. I want to see a Super Bowl in Seattle someday.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I dont think bad weather favors either team. I hope for clear skies and a great game. Why they wouldn't keep the game under a dome is beyond me.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

antiquity said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> It should be a great game if the weather cooperates, I'm not for a snowy Super Bowl, I want a game where the teams match up well and the weather is a non-factor, just straight up football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm for a snowy Super Bowl. It could be a once-in-a-lifetime happening.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Boy I'm not..snow for this Super Bowl could blow it for future Super Bowls above the Mason Dixon line. I want to see a Super Bowl in Seattle someday.
Click to expand...


There won't be more cold weather Super Bowls for a long time anyhow. This is a gimmick imo. And again, once-in-a-lifetime Snow Bowl -- I'll take it. I don't care if that means more SB's in Miami and SD.


----------



## HUGGY

I would like an explaination on what that thing on Manning's forehead is.

View attachment $manning.bmp


???????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Star

TheGreatGatsby said:


> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm for a snowy Super Bowl. It could be a once-in-a-lifetime happening.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Boy I'm not..snow for this Super Bowl could blow it for future Super Bowls above the Mason Dixon line. I want to see a Super Bowl in Seattle someday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There won't be more cold weather Super Bowls for a long time anyhow. This is a gimmick imo. And again, once-in-a-lifetime Snow Bowl -- I'll take it. I don't care if that means more SB's in Miami and SD.
Click to expand...

 


Not to change the subject but-----but...
Holding the Super bowl in New Jersey might be a gimmick, might not be a gimmick but-----but given Christie's penchant for quid pro quo and greedy NFL owners history of holding cities hostage for payoff money and infrastructure and favors and... 
my guess is Seattle will never be able to afford a Super Bowl in the NorthWest but-----but SCOTUS via Citizens United/et al ensured that we'll never know how much money, developments, contracts, favors, Rolex watches, and other goodies exchanged or will exchange hands to hold the Super Bowl in New Jersey. 
.


----------



## rightwinger

HUGGY said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> That wouldn't be fair.  It would only benefit the Hawks.  Denver's defense won't be able to stop Lynch on a dry field.  On a snowy field they wouldn't stand a chance.  Manning has a horrible history on the road in cold, wet or snowy conditions.
> 
> Face it... Manning's legacy won't gain a single yard against Seattle.  He will have to show up just like every other player on the field.
> 
> The more the media puts Peyton on a pedistal before the game the more the Seahawk defense will want to knock him off of it come game time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm rooting for Denver. And a snowy SB goes against the better passing team (Denver). But I still want to see a snowy SB. Again, it could be a once-in-a-lifetime thing; so why not?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> WTF ????  You wanna "Postcard white christmassy fantasy dream" football game ??
> 
> What the hell are you thinking?  The players don't want to play in the freezing cold. The rich people that can afford to go to the super bowl don't want to sit for 3-4 hours in the freezing cold with no cover.  They don't want to drive to the game on dangerous icy roads.  They don't wanna pay $10 for a hot cup of coffee.
> 
> I think you are nuts !!!
Click to expand...


Snow can be cleared, players can dress for the cold

If it is windy it will affect the passing and kicking game


----------



## Desperado

Star said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> antiquity said:
> 
> 
> 
> Boy I'm not..snow for this Super Bowl could blow it for future Super Bowls above the Mason Dixon line. I want to see a Super Bowl in Seattle someday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There won't be more cold weather Super Bowls for a long time anyhow. This is a gimmick imo. And again, once-in-a-lifetime Snow Bowl -- I'll take it. I don't care if that means more SB's in Miami and SD.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to change the subject but-----but...
> Holding the Super bowl in New Jersey might be a gimmick, might not be a gimmick but-----but given Christie's penchant for quid pro quo and greedy NFL owners history of holding cities hostage for payoff money and infrastructure and favors and...
> my guess is Seattle will never be able to afford a Super Bowl in the NorthWest but-----but SCOTUS via Citizens United/et al ensured that we'll never know how much money, developments, contracts, favors, Rolex watches, and other goodies exchanged or will exchange hands to hold the Super Bowl in New Jersey.
> .
Click to expand...


There is something funny going on with NJ getting the Super Bowl, considering the NFL told Miami that they would never have another Super Bowl until Dolphin Stadium got a roof.   Screw the NFL I truly hope the weather affects the game and plays hell with the fans.  Just hope the Farmer's Almanac is correct


----------



## HUGGY

Desperado said:


> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> There won't be more cold weather Super Bowls for a long time anyhow. This is a gimmick imo. And again, once-in-a-lifetime Snow Bowl -- I'll take it. I don't care if that means more SB's in Miami and SD.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not to change the subject but-----but...
> Holding the Super bowl in New Jersey might be a gimmick, might not be a gimmick but-----but given Christie's penchant for quid pro quo and greedy NFL owners history of holding cities hostage for payoff money and infrastructure and favors and...
> my guess is Seattle will never be able to afford a Super Bowl in the NorthWest but-----but SCOTUS via Citizens United/et al ensured that we'll never know how much money, developments, contracts, favors, Rolex watches, and other goodies exchanged or will exchange hands to hold the Super Bowl in New Jersey.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is something funny going on with NJ getting the Super Bowl, considering the NFL told Miami that they would never have another Super Bowl until Dolphin Stadium got a roof.   Screw the NFL I truly hope the weather affects the game and plays hell with the fans.  Just hope the Farmer's Almanac is correct
Click to expand...


Cool.  What's that got to do with Seattle vs Denver on Feb dos ?

The game is in NJ.  There is no need to debate that fact.


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to change the subject but-----but...
> Holding the Super bowl in New Jersey might be a gimmick, might not be a gimmick but-----but given Christie's penchant for quid pro quo and greedy NFL owners history of holding cities hostage for payoff money and infrastructure and favors and...
> my guess is Seattle will never be able to afford a Super Bowl in the NorthWest but-----but SCOTUS via Citizens United/et al ensured that we'll never know how much money, developments, contracts, favors, Rolex watches, and other goodies exchanged or will exchange hands to hold the Super Bowl in New Jersey.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is something funny going on with NJ getting the Super Bowl, considering the NFL told Miami that they would never have another Super Bowl until Dolphin Stadium got a roof.   Screw the NFL I truly hope the weather affects the game and plays hell with the fans.  Just hope the Farmer's Almanac is correct
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Cool.  What's that got to do with Seattle vs Denver on Feb dos ?
> 
> The game is in NJ.  There is no need to debate that fact.
Click to expand...


Has more to do with the thread than 91 insiders praising the chargers in a thread about bellchick.


----------



## HUGGY

Fine...  This game's for Jimi...a Seattle native gone too soon..  I'm sure Paul Allen would approve.. 

  [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ooz9ja7IV8c]All Along The Watchtower - JIMMY HENDRIX (LiVe) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hangover

If the weather is anything like it is right now, Manning will lose. I hope the blizzard is so bad, that those $25,000.00 seats on the fifty yard line, can't see the field. I heard they're even thinking about postponing the game another week if the weather is bad to make it "fair" for Manning. Maybe they won't even play the game, and just give Manning the trophy. World Wrestling(er, I mean football) Entertainment. I hope they have the same refs from the Seattle game.


----------



## HUGGY

Interesting list.  Mark Sando and some other hack from ESPN have ranked the 106 players expected to suit up in Superbowl 48 by their relative skill level and expected relevance to the outcome of the game.

Obviously Peyton Manning is ranked #1

Surprisingly Rhichard Sherman is ranked #2

AND even MORE surprising is that out of the top ten EIGHT are Seattle Seahawk players.

I'm not an ESPN Insider so I couldn't see the whole list but heard about it on the radio this morning.

If anybody out there in internets land has the whole list reprint it here. Por Favor.


----------



## HUGGY

OK...Harvin is in.  He practiced today which means he has passed his concussion protocol.

This adds a new element to Seattle's offense that the Bronco's won't be able to plan for.  Percy played so little that there is little or no usable "book" on him as per how he will be used in Bevel's offense.

I fully understand all of the jokes about Harvins fragility and I have it on good authority that he will be shipped over to New Jersey in bubble wrap.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

HUGGY said:


> OK...Harvin is in.  He practiced today which means he has passed his concussion protocol.
> 
> This adds a new element to Seattle's offense that the Bronco's won't be able to plan for.  Percy played so little that there is little or no usable "book" on him as per how he will be used in Bevel's offense.
> 
> I fully understand all of the jokes about Harvins fragility and I have it on good authority that he will be shipped over to New Jersey in bubble wrap.



Simple. Jam Harvin at the line. Wilson isn't a patient enough throw to hit him on delays.


----------



## HUGGY

TheGreatGatsby said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK...Harvin is in.  He practiced today which means he has passed his concussion protocol.
> 
> This adds a new element to Seattle's offense that the Bronco's won't be able to plan for.  Percy played so little that there is little or no usable "book" on him as per how he will be used in Bevel's offense.
> 
> I fully understand all of the jokes about Harvins fragility and I have it on good authority that he will be shipped over to New Jersey in bubble wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple. Jam Harvin at the line. Wilson isn't a patient enough throw to hit him on delays.
Click to expand...


Harvin is too quick for that.  His latteral movement is one of the fastest in the NFL.  I'm not saying that his "touches" will be the difference in the game but he will have to be accounted for by Denver's fastest DB...including some double coverages.  That makes for Tate, Baldwin and Kearse getting less coverage and more seperation...and more open targets. 

Wilson has ENOUGH patience.  Unlike Colin Kaepernick Wilson is ALLWAYS looking downfield even when he extends the play laterally and vertically with his legs.  I've never seen Wilson get "happy feet" from being nervous.  He only runs or moves the pocket when he see's opportunity.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

HUGGY said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> OK...Harvin is in.  He practiced today which means he has passed his concussion protocol.
> 
> This adds a new element to Seattle's offense that the Bronco's won't be able to plan for.  Percy played so little that there is little or no usable "book" on him as per how he will be used in Bevel's offense.
> 
> I fully understand all of the jokes about Harvins fragility and I have it on good authority that he will be shipped over to New Jersey in bubble wrap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple. Jam Harvin at the line. Wilson isn't a patient enough throw to hit him on delays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Harvin is too quick for that.  His latteral movement is one of the fastest in the NFL.  I'm not saying that his "touches" will be the difference in the game but he will have to be accounted for by Denver's fastest DB...including some double coverages.  That makes for Tate, Baldwin and Kearse getting less coverage and more seperation...and more open targets.
> 
> Wilson has ENOUGH patience.  Unlike Colin Kaepernick Wilson is ALLWAYS looking downfield even when he extends the play laterally and vertically with his legs.  I've never seen Wilson get "happy feet" from being nervous.  He only runs or moves the pocket when he see's opportunity.
Click to expand...


Harvin played one regular season game and had 17 yards receiving. He played one playoff game and had 21 yards receiving. Clearly, teams are jamming him just fine.

And Wilson had zero three hundred yard passing games this season. Clearly, he is not the down-field  thrower you're making him out to be.

And for the record, Kaepernick and Wilson are both shizzy throwing QBs who are each one leg injury away from being back-up QBs for the rest of their careers. So don't think that we've entered a Aikman-Young-Favre era cos we haven't.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Everyone needs to gtfo of Sherman.  He was pumped up after a fantastic play. Why the hell is everyone obsessed with sissifing this sport? Get over it. He made a play, he talked shit, game over. 

(Not aimed at posters here)


----------



## candycorn

Grampa Murked U said:


> Denver WILL trounce Seattle.



Gots to agree with you big guy...

I think the Broncos may score 50+.  Word has it that the UN is considering sending in peace keepers to pull Denver off of Seattle.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

candycorn said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denver WILL trounce Seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gots to agree with you big guy...
> 
> I think the Broncos may score 50+.  Word has it that the UN is considering sending in peace keepers to pull Denver off of Seattle.
Click to expand...


Ahh, well I predicted 45 I believe. Too lazy to scroll back


----------



## HUGGY

This stuff is great... 45-50-60 ...Ha..Ha..Ha... You guys make me laugh longtime.

I'm not saying it is LIKELY because a lot of crazy shit happens in a football game but for serious I can see a POSSIBLE shut out.  Eli, Peyton's brother, has TWO Superbowl rings and the last time Seattle was in the Metlife Stadium on December 15th the Hawks beat the Giants 23-0.  

It might turn into a shoot out but I find that almost impossible.  Seattle had the lowest scored on stat in the NFL this season.  The #1 defense ...not just in the NFC but in all of the NFL.  #1 in yards allowed..points allowed..pass yards allowed..Pts in the red zone allowed...passes over 20 yards allowed.   

Keep in mind that Denver did lose to 3 teams with worse defenses than the Seahawks.  And how many shut outs did Denver have?  In the last couple of seasons the Hawks have had several.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Denver isn't the Giants

Just sayin, that reference is pointless.


----------



## HUGGY

Grampa Murked U said:


> Denver isn't the Giants
> 
> Just sayin, that reference is pointless.



I hope the Broncos find my references to the defense stats pointless also.

Denver can just bring their same ol same ol ... and Seattle never runs trick plays on defense...no disguises ...just do what they do... and we will see what's what.


----------



## HUGGY

Grampa Murked U said:


> Denver isn't the Giants
> 
> Just sayin, that reference is pointless.



Ya... and the Seahawks aren't the runt Patriots.

The Pats were controlling 6' 4" Demerious Thomas pretty good with the 6' 1" Aqib  Talib until the Welker "rub" that sidelined him.  Then they had to substitute that runt Alfonzo Dennard at 5' 10" and THAT's when Manning started to light it up when his favorite target aside from Welker had a 6 inch advantage over the hapless Dennard.  The Pats don't have a useable DB taller than six feet and most of the are around five-ten.

Seattle has a legion of Boom with all world Sherman.6' 3-4",  Maxwell 6' 1", all pro Chancellor 6' 3", all pro Bobby Wagner 6' PLUS the guy that has shut down EVERY so called great TE in the NFC ..KJ Wright at 6' 4".  

You guys beat a bunch of midgets in the Pats and had to cheat to do it.  Welker isn't going to "rub" 6' 4" KJ Wright.  If he tries they will cart his runt ass off the field.

Stating that Denver will have to put on their "Big Boy" pads on for Seattle is no over statement.

We are bigger ..meaner...stronger...faster than any defensive backfield that Manning has ever faced in his entire career.

Sorry you bozos  ...you just don't have the horses to run with this pack of assassins.

Your sorry pony show will be an embarrassment..that will be talked about for decades.

Bank it !!!!  seriously...I'm licking my lips thinking about the 6' 4" 24 year old 246 lb KJ Wright clocking 5' 9" 32 yr old 185 lb Wes Welker when he attempts to "rub" him.  This will be more entertaining than when Chancellor legally hit Vernon Davis but the official was so frightened by the violence that he threw a flag...then the next ref throws a flag on the same completely legal hit..  scary shit... Hahahahahahahaha...


That's a typical LOB hit...

The weather calls for pain...


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

Guys__
Guys__
Guys__
Guys__
Guys__
Guys__

If I may just interject something here. I saved Larry Csonka's life.


----------



## HUGGY

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Guys__
> Guys__
> Guys__
> Guys__
> Guys__
> Guys__
> 
> If I may just interject something here. I saved Larry Csonka's life.



You too ???  Man that guy was more of a lush than I ever imagined   ...

I suppose the next thing you will say is that you had a sit down drink with Joe Namouth..


----------



## Billo_Really

HUGGY said:


> You too ???  Man that guy was more of a lush than I ever imagined   ...
> 
> I suppose the next thing you will say is that you had a sit down drink with Joe Namouth..


----------



## HUGGY

Billo_Really said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> You too ???  Man that guy was more of a lush than I ever imagined   ...
> 
> I suppose the next thing you will say is that you had a sit down drink with Joe Namouth..
Click to expand...


Manning???  Opening a can O Whoopass???  I wouldn't miss that for the world.  Who he gonna slap?  Bennet?  Avril?  He better dial up a tweet to CK and check what happens with "chance" encounters with those dudes..  

Mannings best bet is to fake an injury early on.  He don't want to have his chicken neck opened up and peeps with wrenches and shit straightening out the metal parts...


----------



## candycorn

HUGGY said:


> This stuff is great... 45-50-60 ...Ha..Ha..Ha... You guys make me laugh longtime.
> 
> I'm not saying it is LIKELY because a lot of crazy shit happens in a football game but for serious I can see a POSSIBLE shut out.  Eli, Peyton's brother, has TWO Superbowl rings and the last time Seattle was in the Metlife Stadium on December 15th the Hawks beat the Giants 23-0.
> 
> It might turn into a shoot out but I find that almost impossible.  Seattle had the lowest scored on stat in the NFL this season.  The #1 defense ...not just in the NFC but in all of the NFL.  #1 in yards allowed..points allowed..pass yards allowed..Pts in the red zone allowed...passes over 20 yards allowed.
> 
> Keep in mind that Denver did lose to 3 teams with worse defenses than the Seahawks.  And how many shut outs did Denver have?  In the last couple of seasons the Hawks have had several.



Seattle almost lost to Houston...


----------



## HUGGY

candycorn said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> This stuff is great... 45-50-60 ...Ha..Ha..Ha... You guys make me laugh longtime.
> 
> I'm not saying it is LIKELY because a lot of crazy shit happens in a football game but for serious I can see a POSSIBLE shut out.  Eli, Peyton's brother, has TWO Superbowl rings and the last time Seattle was in the Metlife Stadium on December 15th the Hawks beat the Giants 23-0.
> 
> It might turn into a shoot out but I find that almost impossible.  Seattle had the lowest scored on stat in the NFL this season.  The #1 defense ...not just in the NFC but in all of the NFL.  #1 in yards allowed..points allowed..pass yards allowed..Pts in the red zone allowed...passes over 20 yards allowed.
> 
> Keep in mind that Denver did lose to 3 teams with worse defenses than the Seahawks.  And how many shut outs did Denver have?  In the last couple of seasons the Hawks have had several.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle almost lost to Houston...
Click to expand...


Houston WAS a very good team last season.  If Schaub and his backup hadn't had a case of brain farts this season they would have been respectable. I think they threw at least 6-7 pick sixes. The whole Houston team is not shitty.  They have a couple of the best defensive players in the game today with Cummins..or Cummings and the guy that bleeds all over the place. ...#99. 

But Hey !!  Maybe you should go down to your local Thrift and Savings and re mortgage your double wide and slam the whole Kit and Caboodle down on Denver.  Then you can gloat like Bruce Jenner after an adam's apple shaving in a cute cocktale dress when you find you are in need of public housing you daft twat !!!!


----------



## candycorn

HUGGY said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> This stuff is great... 45-50-60 ...Ha..Ha..Ha... You guys make me laugh longtime.
> 
> I'm not saying it is LIKELY because a lot of crazy shit happens in a football game but for serious I can see a POSSIBLE shut out.  Eli, Peyton's brother, has TWO Superbowl rings and the last time Seattle was in the Metlife Stadium on December 15th the Hawks beat the Giants 23-0.
> 
> It might turn into a shoot out but I find that almost impossible.  Seattle had the lowest scored on stat in the NFL this season.  The #1 defense ...not just in the NFC but in all of the NFL.  #1 in yards allowed..points allowed..pass yards allowed..Pts in the red zone allowed...passes over 20 yards allowed.
> 
> Keep in mind that Denver did lose to 3 teams with worse defenses than the Seahawks.  And how many shut outs did Denver have?  In the last couple of seasons the Hawks have had several.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle almost lost to Houston...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Houston WAS a very good team last season.  If Schaub and his backup hadn't had a case of brain farts this season they would have been respectable. I think they threw at least 6-7 pick sixes. The whole Houston team is not shitty.  They have a couple of the best defensive players in the game today with Cummins..or Cummings and the guy that bleeds all over the place. ...#99.
> 
> But Hey !!  Maybe you should go down to your local Thrift and Savings and re mortgage your double wide and slam the whole Kit and Caboodle down on Denver.  Then you can gloat like Bruce Jenner after an adam's apple shaving in a cute cocktale dress when you find you are in need of public housing you daft twat !!!!
Click to expand...


You have a nice day too.


----------



## HUGGY

candycorn said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle almost lost to Houston...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Houston WAS a very good team last season.  If Schaub and his backup hadn't had a case of brain farts this season they would have been respectable. I think they threw at least 6-7 pick sixes. The whole Houston team is not shitty.  They have a couple of the best defensive players in the game today with Cummins..or Cummings and the guy that bleeds all over the place. ...#99.
> 
> But Hey !!  Maybe you should go down to your local Thrift and Savings and re mortgage your double wide and slam the whole Kit and Caboodle down on Denver.  Then you can gloat like Bruce Jenner after an adam's apple shaving in a cute cocktale dress when you find you are in need of public housing you daft twat !!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have a nice day too.
Click to expand...


It's the early hours of the AM CC..  I'm goin down memory lane on another channel..

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SjGAPWgHUc]Hotel California: LA from The Byrds to The Eagles (2007) - YouTube[/ame]

and just casually checking around the web including this site when I get tired of the music..and the dogs growling at the drug users and drug dealers outside.  These are my working hours...How I earn the dog food...protecting THE MAN'S property from the low lifes ..the pimps and prostitutes...that would break in and do their dirty business were it not for someone there to say no with emphasis.  

Don't get your Victoria's Secrets in a twist.  We have a long row to hoe here until game day.  I've been pushing the Seahawk brand for nearly two years in this forum and I intend to see this though.  So it's ass, grass or cash if you wanna ride along.


----------



## Two Thumbs

Grampa Murked U said:


> Denver WILL trounce Seattle.


----------



## candycorn

HUGGY said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Houston WAS a very good team last season.  If Schaub and his backup hadn't had a case of brain farts this season they would have been respectable. I think they threw at least 6-7 pick sixes. The whole Houston team is not shitty.  They have a couple of the best defensive players in the game today with Cummins..or Cummings and the guy that bleeds all over the place. ...#99.
> 
> But Hey !!  Maybe you should go down to your local Thrift and Savings and re mortgage your double wide and slam the whole Kit and Caboodle down on Denver.  Then you can gloat like Bruce Jenner after an adam's apple shaving in a cute cocktale dress when you find you are in need of public housing you daft twat !!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a nice day too.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's the early hours of the AM CC..  I'm goin down memory lane on another channel..
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-SjGAPWgHUc]Hotel California: LA from The Byrds to The Eagles (2007) - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> and just casually checking around the web including this site when I get tired of the music..and the dogs growling at the drug users and drug dealers outside.  These are my working hours...How I earn the dog food...protecting THE MAN'S property from the low lifes ..the pimps and prostitutes...that would break in and do their dirty business were it not for someone there to say no with emphasis.
> 
> Don't get your Victoria's Secrets in a twist.  We have a long row to hoe here until game day.  I've been pushing the Seahawk brand for nearly two years in this forum and I intend to see this though.  So it's ass, grass or cash if you wanna ride along.
Click to expand...


Its all good.


----------



## hangover

I'll be back...gotta get my hip waders on...it's getting deep in here.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

hangover said:


> I'll be back...gotta get my hip waders on...it's getting deep in here.



That's probably a good idea, I think Huggy ran out of Huggies


----------



## Mudflap

I'm looking forward to a Bronco's victory, but wonder if anyone outside the U.S. gives a rat's ass about the game.


----------



## candycorn

The Seahawks aren't made to control the ball and chew the clock.  So Manning will be on the field and this year he has been absolutely lethal.  I know the Hawks have Marshawn Lynch.  Well, look at what Denver did to Blunt and the Patriot's vaunted power-running game last week.  

Thus my prediction of a nasty blow out where the Broncos emerge victorious.    After the game the Seahawks players are going to be looking for him to congratulate him but he'll probably leave for Disney World in the 3rd Quarter.


----------



## manifold

Sherman is a loud mouth, but most of the vitriol being spewed at him is unwarranted.

Regardless, Seattle is the better team but Denver has the white quarterback.

It's a toss-up


----------



## HUGGY

manifold said:


> Sherman is a loud mouth, but most of the vitriol being spewed at him is unwarranted.
> 
> Regardless, Seattle is the better team but Denver has the white quarterback.
> 
> It's a toss-up



You mean...."Denver has the white *DEVIL* quarterback".


----------



## Meister

I always felt that a good defense can beat a good offense.


----------



## rightwinger

Mudflap said:


> I'm looking forward to a Bronco's victory, but wonder if anyone outside the U.S. gives a rat's ass about the game.



Who cares?

Let them watch soccer highlights


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Huggy what are ya gonna do when Denver serves you crow?


----------



## HUGGY

Grampa Murked U said:


> Huggy what are ya gonna do when Denver serves you crow?



Funny !!  ... I just jumped out of the shower and as I sat down in front of the puter not a minute ago I was thinking along the same lines...  

But it wasn't you.. It was that Donkey biscuit CandyCorn.

I was gonna put up my avie as a bet... maybe a pic of "Huggies" or "Depends" if the Hawks have the game STOLEN from them...

OR if it is a fair game and the Hawks beat the crap outta the Ponys I was gonna DEMAND CC change "It's" avie to a pic of a bag O Skittles.  I don't know if "It" is M/F ??? but Skittles are pretty much unisex..  

I'm thinking for a month or so..  

OR... if anyone(possibly YOU!!!) dumb enough to back the Burrows wants to buy in I could go a week or two for every bet and just change avies to suit the bettor.

So...there it is...  I would like to cast as wide a net as possible....

Only the brave need apply....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I'd be game but will have to give some thought to the parameters


----------



## hangover

manifold said:


> Sherman is a loud mouth, but most of the vitriol being spewed at him is unwarranted.
> 
> Regardless, Seattle is the better team but Denver has the white quarterback.
> 
> It's a toss-up



Manning is the "NFL's" QB, that's why the Doncos were given a cake walk to the playoffs. They only played four teams with winning records from last year. All the other playoff teams from last year were given tough schedules, which is the way it's supposed to be.



> wonder if anyone outside the U.S. gives a rat's ass about the game.


I don't think there's that many people outside of Colorado and Washington that give a damn, except commercial junkies.

How stupid is it that there are idiots out there that watch the SB just for the commercials?


----------



## manifold

hangover said:


> How stupid is it that there are idiots out there that watch the SB just for the commercials?



They're called women.


----------



## Star

candycorn said:


> The Seahawks aren't made to control the ball and chew the clock. So Manning will be on the field and this year he has been absolutely lethal. I know the Hawks have Marshawn Lynch. Well, look at what Denver did to Blunt and the Patriot's vaunted power-running game last week.
> 
> Thus my prediction of a nasty blow out where the Broncos emerge victorious. After the game the Seahawks players are going to be looking for him to congratulate him but he'll probably leave for Disney World in the 3rd Quarter.


 

The same could be said about the Broncos uh or not - the Seahawks and Broncos Time Of Possession is a wash.

*Seahawks:* TIME OF POSSESSION Sea 30:32 Opp 30:37

*Broncos:* TIME OF POSSESSION Den 30:31 Opp 30:17

Click the links to check out the turnover ratio.
.


----------



## HUGGY

Now the NFL and the organizers of the Metlife site are considering changing the day to one where the weather will be nice based on public "safety".

Why doesn't the NFL just come out and admit that the only safety they are concerned about is Peyton Manning's legacy.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

HUGGY said:


> Now the NFL and the organizers of the Metlife site are considering changing the day to one where the weather will be nice based on public "safety".
> 
> Why doesn't the NFL just come out and admit that the only safety they are concerned about is Peyton Manning's legacy.



Ahhhh, the preemptive excuses begin. Either that or your tinfoil hat is on too tight lol


----------



## HUGGY

Grampa Murked U said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the NFL and the organizers of the Metlife site are considering changing the day to one where the weather will be nice based on public "safety".
> 
> Why doesn't the NFL just come out and admit that the only safety they are concerned about is Peyton Manning's legacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, the preemptive excuses begin. Either that or your tinfoil hat is on too tight lol
Click to expand...


Ya... like when they chose this stadium they had NOOOOooo... idea it might be snowing and cold on February 2nd?  I thought THAT was the idea.  Wouldn't it be FUN to have a winter Superbowl....  

I don't need excuses.  The Seahawks won't need excuses.  I am so confident in my team that it won't make a bit of difference where they play... I don't give a rat shit if they play behind Mannings mansion.  He's going DOOOOOWWWWWNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## GWV5903

If Denver loses what will be Peyton's legacy? 

If Seattle wins we will have to endure Sherman's rants of how great he is...

I'm pulling for Denver, sorry HUGGY...


----------



## percysunshine

HUGGY said:


> I don't need excuses.  The Seahawks won't need excuses.  I am so confident in my team that it won't make a bit of difference where they play... I don't give a rat shit if they play behind Mannings mansion.  He's going DOOOOOWWWWWNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA



Broncos will win. 

$20 bet, payable to the charity of the winners choice.

Are you game?


----------



## HUGGY

percysunshine said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need excuses.  The Seahawks won't need excuses.  I am so confident in my team that it won't make a bit of difference where they play... I don't give a rat shit if they play behind Mannings mansion.  He's going DOOOOOWWWWWNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broncos will win.
> 
> $20 bet, payable to the charity of the winners choice.
> 
> Are you game?
Click to expand...


No.  I could have just ignored you but I will take the time to respond.  I don't believe in charity at that scale.  Occasionally I volunteer time and money at one of the local food banks.  Sometimes I will offer service or money to someone I know personally.  

I also rarely gamble money.  I think it is foolish.  I do not make money transfers or financial arrangements on the internet.  I believe that is also foolish.

I didn't mean to write a short novel about it but I guess this offer of yours comes under the heading of "Be careful what you ask for".  

I already offered a fun bet.


----------



## HUGGY

GWV5903 said:


> If Denver loses what will be Peyton's legacy?
> 
> *If Seattle wins we will have to endure Sherman's rants *of how great he is...
> 
> I'm pulling for Denver, sorry HUGGY...



It isn't Sherman's rants you should be concerned with....

hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.............


----------



## HUGGY

Two weeks between the NFC Championship game and the Superbowl has become excruciating...  

Just sayin....


----------



## manifold

HUGGY said:


> Two weeks between the NFC Championship game and the Superbowl has become excruciating...
> 
> Just sayin....



More time for Peyton to overthink shit.


----------



## percysunshine

HUGGY said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't need excuses.  The Seahawks won't need excuses.  I am so confident in my team that it won't make a bit of difference where they play... I don't give a rat shit if they play behind Mannings mansion.  He's going DOOOOOWWWWWNNNNNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Broncos will win.
> 
> $20 bet, payable to the charity of the winners choice.
> 
> Are you game?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No.  I could have just ignored you but I will take the time to respond.  I don't believe in charity at that scale.  Occasionally I volunteer time and money at one of the local food banks.  Sometimes I will offer service or money to someone I know personally.
> 
> I also rarely gamble money.  I think it is foolish.  I do not make money transfers or financial arrangements on the internet.  I believe that is also foolish.
> 
> I didn't mean to write a short novel about it but I guess this offer of yours comes under the heading of "Be careful what you ask for".
> 
> I already offered a fun bet.
Click to expand...


No problem at all.

I did a successful transaction like this last year when I bet another poster that Obama would lose the election. A Kansas City food bank received a donation from me when I lost the bet.

Of course, we all know that the stallionesque Broncos are going to stomp the Seachickens...right?...chuckle


----------



## hangover

Grampa Murked U said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the NFL and the organizers of the Metlife site are considering changing the day to one where the weather will be nice based on public "safety".
> 
> Why doesn't the NFL just come out and admit that the only safety they are concerned about is Peyton Manning's legacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, the preemptive excuses begin. Either that or your tinfoil hat is on too tight lol
Click to expand...


You probably think the refs are infallible too..


----------



## Papageorgio

HUGGY said:


> Now the NFL and the organizers of the Metlife site are considering changing the day to one where the weather will be nice based on public "safety".
> 
> Why doesn't the NFL just come out and admit that the only safety they are concerned about is Peyton Manning's legacy.



They were talking about this last month. Give it a rest.


----------



## HUGGY

hangover said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the NFL and the organizers of the Metlife site are considering changing the day to one where the weather will be nice based on public "safety".
> 
> Why doesn't the NFL just come out and admit that the only safety they are concerned about is Peyton Manning's legacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, the preemptive excuses begin. Either that or your tinfoil hat is on too tight lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably think the refs are infallible too..
Click to expand...


It's all good.  Percy Harvin will rise up like a sputtering on again...off again Phoenix and win the day with just enough plays until somebody throws a snowball at him and he gets knocked out cold.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

hangover said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now the NFL and the organizers of the Metlife site are considering changing the day to one where the weather will be nice based on public "safety".
> 
> Why doesn't the NFL just come out and admit that the only safety they are concerned about is Peyton Manning's legacy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, the preemptive excuses begin. Either that or your tinfoil hat is on too tight lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You probably think the refs are infallible too..
Click to expand...


Refs make bad calls all the time. That's football. Whatcha gonna do?


----------



## percysunshine

Grampa Murked U said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ahhhh, the preemptive excuses begin. Either that or your tinfoil hat is on too tight lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You probably think the refs are infallible too..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Refs make bad calls all the time. That's football. Whatcha gonna do?
Click to expand...


Give each coach 3 taser shots per half?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

GWV5903 said:


> If Denver loses what will be Peyton's legacy?
> 
> If Seattle wins we will have to endure Sherman's rants of how great he is...
> 
> I'm pulling for Denver, sorry HUGGY...



get out your crying towel then and get ready to cry with john elway then.

oh and off topic here,hate to break your heart but getting Obomination out of office isnt the answer to solving the problems of our country.Both parties are corrupt.Romney was one of the first people to sign Obamacare.the next president will be even worse as long as we have this corrupt two party system of demopublicans and reprocrats.


----------



## Papageorgio

9/11 inside job said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Denver loses what will be Peyton's legacy?
> 
> If Seattle wins we will have to endure Sherman's rants of how great he is...
> 
> I'm pulling for Denver, sorry HUGGY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get out your crying towel then and get ready to cry with john elway then.
Click to expand...


Says the fair weather fan, give it a rest, huggy is ten times the fan you ever thought of being.


----------



## mudwhistle

Denver, 17 - 10


----------



## mudwhistle

Whoever Richard Sherman is covering go to the other guy.

Denver's defense can stop Seattle. Easily.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Darkwind said:


> BorisTheAnimal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, nope, nyet, nein, niente, nada, ain't gonna happen and fuhgeddaboudit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Seattle can't buy the refs in new jersey..sorry, but Seattle is going to lose big time.
Click to expand...


other way around charlie.

The AFC conference is a bunch of pathetic jokers. Manning will have the worst game of his career since his first game as a rookie.Lying donw on his back all day long against that defense that can pin its ears back with the donkeys having a ZERO running game-they had just an average one before WITH him,with him hurt now,Manning now has a ZERO running game making them one dimisional.

Like someone else said,they have way too many injurys.The Hawks are all healthy.The Hawks blow them away charlie.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mudwhistle said:


> Whoever Richard Sherman is covering go to the other guy.
> 
> Denver's defense can stop Seattle. Easily.



you should start a comedy club.Like the other Hawks players in the secondary are not deep and excellent players.comedy gold.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

mudwhistle said:


> Denver, 17 - 10



The scores will easily double that.


----------



## HUGGY

mudwhistle said:


> Whoever Richard Sherman is covering go to the other guy.
> 
> Denver's defense can stop Seattle. Easily.



Is it REALLY a good idea to be drunk this early in the morning?

I know it's 6 P M somewhere on the planet but seriously...

Denver's Defense will have fits with Wilson and Harvin then feel the daggers blade when Baldwin and Tate and Kearse get long targets and as they have all season find a way to get the ball and hold on to it in 30 and 40 yard chunks.

You think in your drunken stupor that any defense can deny Marshawn Lynch in a game of this magnitude?   

Remember.... friends don't let friends drive drunk....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Grampa Murked U said:


> Denver WILL trounce Seattle.


you are not being objective or rational.You're obviously taking the donkeys cause your an AFC guy.

If you want to go broke and lose your life savings,bet on the donkeys winning this game. here are the reasons why you are wrong and it is the OTHER way around.

1.Like someone else already said,the donkeys have way too many key injurys where the Hawks are healthy.

2.The donkeys only had an avergae running game to begind with.Now with Moreno hurt,they have NO running game whatsoever and that fearsome defense the Hawks have, will be able to pin their ears back and rush Manning all day long putting him on his backside making him eat dirt the whole day.the donkeys will be one dimisional having to rely on the passing game wont happen.The Hawks have shut down far more talented recievers than what the donkeys have in bolden and crabtree of the niners.

3.compared to the niners defense,the 2nd best defense in the league after the Hawks,the donkeys defense is swiss cheese and wilson will feel like he is in heaven having a field day against them.Lynch will tear up that defense with his running seeing much bigger holes than what he saw against the niners who could not contain him in the second half.

4.The donkeys dont have a physical defense anything like the niners do that the Hawks  were able to overcome.

5.Manning has not seen a defense ANYTHING like what the seahaks have all year long.He will have nightmares after this game after having to eat dirt all day long.

the REAL superbowl was played between the niners and Hawks the two best teams in the NFL.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denver WILL trounce Seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> you are not being objective or rational.You're obviously taking the donkeys cause your an AFC guy.
> 
> If you want to go broke and lose your life savings,bet on the donkeys winning this game. here are the reasons why you are wrong and it is the OTHER way around.
> 
> 1.Like someone else already said,the donkeys have way too many key injurys where the Hawks are healthy.
> 
> 2.The donkeys only had an avergae running game to begind with.Now with Moreno hurt,they have NO running game whatsoever and that fearsome defense the Hawks have, will be able to pin their ears back and rush Manning all day long putting him on his backside making him eat dirt the whole day.the donkeys will be one dimisional having to rely on the passing game wont happen.The Hawks have shut down far more talented recievers than what the donkeys have in bolden and crabtree of the niners.
> 
> 3.compared to the niners defense,the 2nd best defense in the league after the Hawks,the donkeys defense is swiss cheese and wilson will feel like he is in heaven having a field day against them.Lynch will tear up that defense with his running seeing much bigger holes than what he saw against the niners who could not contain him in the second half.
> 
> 4.The donkeys dont have a physical defense anything like the niners do that the Hawks  were able to overcome.
> 
> 5.Manning has not seen a defense ANYTHING like what the seahaks have all year long.He will have nightmares after this game after having to eat dirt all day long.
> 
> the REAL superbowl was played between the niners and Hawks the two best teams in the NFL.
Click to expand...


I agree pretty much with every point you made.  I am not so sure Manning will "eat dirt all day long" as you suggest because he is smarter than that.  He will throw the ball long over everyone's heads several times and hurry many passes he normally gets to run with timing.  All Seattle has to do is move Manning in the pocket to disrupt the play entirely.

I do believe that Peyton will bite the dust a couple of times and have the ball knocked out of his hands at least one or two times for fumbles recovered by the Hawks.


----------



## mudwhistle

9/11 inside job said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever Richard Sherman is covering go to the other guy.
> 
> Denver's defense can stop Seattle. Easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should start a comedy club.Like the other Hawks players in the secondary are not deep and excellent players.comedy gold.
Click to expand...


The Hawks always relied on the 12th man at home. There's a reason they have difficulty away from home. Russell Wilson is playing like shit right now and I expect turnovers and a short field for Peyton Manning.


----------



## mudwhistle

HUGGY said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever Richard Sherman is covering go to the other guy.
> 
> Denver's defense can stop Seattle. Easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it REALLY a good idea to be drunk this early in the morning?
> 
> I know it's 6 P M somewhere on the planet but seriously...
> 
> Denver's Defense will have fits with Wilson and Harvin then feel the daggers blade when Baldwin and Tate and Kearse get long targets and as they have all season find a way to get the ball and hold on to it in 30 and 40 yard chunks.
> 
> You think in your drunken stupor that any defense can deny Marshawn Lynch in a game of this magnitude?
> 
> Remember.... friends don't let friends drive drunk....
Click to expand...


Just my opinion.

No need for the insults.


----------



## candycorn

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denver WILL trounce Seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> you are not being objective or rational.You're obviously taking the donkeys cause your an AFC guy.
> 
> If you want to go broke and lose your life savings,bet on the donkeys winning this game. here are the reasons why you are wrong and it is the OTHER way around.
> 
> 1.Like someone else already said,the donkeys have way too many key injurys where the Hawks are healthy.
> 
> 2.The donkeys only had an avergae running game to begind with.Now with Moreno hurt,they have NO running game whatsoever and that fearsome defense the Hawks have, will be able to pin their ears back and rush Manning all day long putting him on his backside making him eat dirt the whole day.the donkeys will be one dimisional having to rely on the passing game wont happen.The Hawks have shut down far more talented recievers than what the donkeys have in bolden and crabtree of the niners.
> 
> 3.compared to the niners defense,the 2nd best defense in the league after the Hawks,the donkeys defense is swiss cheese and wilson will feel like he is in heaven having a field day against them.Lynch will tear up that defense with his running seeing much bigger holes than what he saw against the niners who could not contain him in the second half.
> 
> 4.The donkeys dont have a physical defense anything like the niners do that the Hawks  were able to overcome.
> 
> 5.Manning has not seen a defense ANYTHING like what the seahaks have all year long.He will have nightmares after this game after having to eat dirt all day long.
> 
> the REAL superbowl was played between the niners and Hawks the two best teams in the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree pretty much with every point you made.  I am not so sure Manning will "eat dirt all day long" as you suggest because he is smarter than that.  He will throw the ball long over everyone's heads several times and hurry many passes he normally gets to run with timing.  All Seattle has to do is move Manning in the pocket to disrupt the play entirely.
> 
> I do believe that Peyton will bite the dust a couple of times and have the ball knocked out of his hands at least one or two times for fumbles recovered by the Hawks.
Click to expand...


That rimjob agrees with you should give you pause...


----------



## mudwhistle

Seattle rarely faces an offense with 4 great pass catchers on the field at the same time. They have to pressure Peyton, and if they can't he's gonna find openings. If they double-team somebody will be open. The key to the game is Russell Wilson and can he handle the pressure from a great defense in the biggest game of his life.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mudwhistle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever Richard Sherman is covering go to the other guy.
> 
> Denver's defense can stop Seattle. Easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should start a comedy club.Like the other Hawks players in the secondary are not deep and excellent players.comedy gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Hawks always relied on the 12th man at home. There's a reason they have difficulty away from home. Russell Wilson is playing like shit right now and I expect turnovers and a short field for Peyton Manning.
Click to expand...


wilson playing like shit? yeah he choked on 4th and 7 and threw a touchdown pass  when the game looked like it was turning for the niners. had you said that a wekk ago in his performance agains the saints you would have been correct.But other than that mistake of trying to make something happen early in the game with the niners instead of wrapping it up taking a sack like he should have -which he will learn from,and giving a bad hand off to Lynch,he looked much better against the niners despite those two blunders and AGAIN,they have a much tougher,much more physical defense than that swiss cheese defense of the donkeys and dont have to worry about a scrambling manning who wont be able to run down the filed when his protection breaks down and set up a tocuhdown for them like Kappy did.

you should read my previous post # 127 which spells out WHY they will lose this game.You are also forgetting manning has NO RUNNING game with key injurys so the hawks will feast off the passing game especially since Manning cant scramble like Kappy can.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mudwhistle said:


> Seattle rarely faces an offense with 4 great pass catchers on the field at the same time. They have to pressure Peyton, and if they can't he's gonna find openings. If they double-team somebody will be open. The key to the game is Russell Wilson and can he handle the pressure from a great defense in the biggest game of his life.



medicore your forgetting/hee hee pressuiring him will be NO PROBLEM especially since they have no running game to worry about.hee hee.they can pin their ears back and feast off him cause of it.hee hee. they are so talented they dont have to double team any of those medicore recievers. GREAT defense? and you wonder why he insults you.  sorry charlie,but you know nothing at all about football if you think the donkeys have a GREAT defense.   he already faced one with the niners and came through when he had to and the niers have a defense 10 times better than the donkeys. oh and as far as yourt road theory,the hawks only lost to the  niners a month agon in san frn by less than a touchdown.so much for your theory.thats pretty impressive since they are the second beat team in the league.hee hee.


----------



## mudwhistle

9/11 inside job said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> you should start a comedy club.Like the other Hawks players in the secondary are not deep and excellent players.comedy gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hawks always relied on the 12th man at home. There's a reason they have difficulty away from home. Russell Wilson is playing like shit right now and I expect turnovers and a short field for Peyton Manning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wilson playing like shit? yeah he choked on 4th and 7 and threw a touchdown pass  when the game looked like it was turning for the niners. had you said that a wekk ago in his performance agains the saints you would have been correct.But other than that mistake of trying to make something happen early in the game with the niners instead of wrapping it up taking a sack like he should have -which he will learn from,and giving a bad hand off to Lynch,he looked much better against the niners despite those two blunders and AGAIN,they have a much tougher,much more physical defense than that swiss cheese defense of the donkeys and dont have to worry about a scrambling manning who wont be able to run down the filed when his protection breaks down and set up a tocuhdown for them like Kappy did.
> 
> you should read my previous post # 127 which spells out WHY they will lose this game.You are also forgetting manning has NO RUNNING game with key injurys so the hawks will feast off the passing game especially since Manning cant scramble like Kappy can.
Click to expand...


Monte Ball is no slouch. He's big, fast, and powerful. 

Kappy makes poor decisions. He kept the Niners in the game with runs. Seattle will have to cover everyone, not just Crabtree. The Niners don't have enough speed to stretch the defense, which makes it easier to cover the field. The Broncos have two big guys that can run and a TE that can run like a deer. Far as size and strength, the Broncos match up well with Seattle. I think Russell Wilson will be running for his life because the Broncos will stuff the run. Also, don't forget, the Broncos will be in better shape because they practice at high altitudes. The Chargers always had fits when the Broncos came to town.


----------



## HUGGY

mudwhistle said:


> Seattle rarely faces an offense with 4 great pass catchers on the field at the same time. They have to pressure Peyton, and if they can't he's gonna find openings. If they double-team somebody will be open. The key to the game is Russell Wilson and can he handle the pressure from a great defense in the biggest game of his life.



Seattle has faced plenty of teams that feature the pass.  The only teams that have had success also had a running back that had an exceptionally good day.  There was a stretch this season where we didn't have any of our three all pro/pro bowl O-Linemen in the game.  During that period we lost our first game to Indy at Indy and without some crazy things happening we should have blow the Colts out.  Luck had some success but no reciever was wide open in that game.  Schaub had some success and their defense did well again against our second string O-Line.  The Cardinals beat us at home ..again our O-line was still in dissarray. They also beat a strong Indy team and I believe Atlanta. We were ahead in SF in a dogfight and Frank Gore had a hole..we uncharacteristically missed several tackles at bad angles close to the LOS and our D-backfield just happened to be spread out..Gore slashed us for 51.  Extremely rare for an RB to get more than ten yards.  BUT he got free in the last two minutes and it cost us a win at SF by two points.

So my point is that strange shit happens in football.  ANY team CAN beat ANY team if every bounce and EVERY CALL goes their way.

But.. Seattle and Denver both had 13-3 records.  Denver passes and we destroy passing teams.  You guys COULD get every lucky bounce ...tipped pass into your own recievers hands... critical holding call or hold and not get called.  

That said the Seahawks have the players to ruin Mannings day if everything is equal.  Seattle has a better offense than the Denver Defense ... equal luck...Seahawks should win by three scores.

I didn't even mention special teams.. Seattle's is the best in the NFL..


----------



## percysunshine

This is going to be a great game!









vs.


----------



## Star

9/11 inside job said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> you should start a comedy club.Like the other Hawks players in the secondary are not deep and excellent players.comedy gold.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hawks always relied on the 12th man at home. There's a reason they have difficulty away from home. Russell Wilson is playing like shit right now and I expect turnovers and a short field for Peyton Manning.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wilson playing like shit? yeah he choked on 4th and 7 and threw a touchdown pass when the game looked like it was turning for the niners. had you said that a wekk ago in his performance agains the saints you would have been correct.But other than that mistake of trying to make something happen early in the game with the niners instead of wrapping it up taking a sack like he should have -which he will learn from,and giving a bad hand off to Lynch,he looked much better against the niners despite those two blunders and AGAIN,they have a much tougher,much more physical defense than that swiss cheese defense of the donkeys and dont have to worry about a scrambling manning who wont be able to run down the filed when his protection breaks down and set up a tocuhdown for them like Kappy did.
> 
> you should read my previous post # 127 which spells out WHY they will lose this game.You are also forgetting manning has NO RUNNING game with key injurys so the hawks will feast off the passing game especially since Manning cant scramble like Kappy can.
Click to expand...

 

Wilson's 104.6 QB rating ain't to bad for a guy that's "playing like shit?", huh? -pewsh!-
.


----------



## HUGGY

mudwhistle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Whoever Richard Sherman is covering go to the other guy.
> 
> Denver's defense can stop Seattle. Easily.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you should start a comedy club.Like the other Hawks players in the secondary are not deep and excellent players.comedy gold.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Hawks always relied on the 12th man at home. There's a reason they *have difficulty away *from home. *Russell Wilson is playing like shit right now *and I expect turnovers and a short field for Peyton Manning.
Click to expand...


The Seattle Seahawks is a team that has many ways to win.  Carroll and Bevel believe the most prudent way to win is to run the ball with Marshawn Lynch.  As teams start to cheat to contain Lynch Wilson has the ability to throw the ball acurately downfield.  

Wilson is capable of scoring a lot of points in a short time as was demostrated in Atlanta last season and several games early in this season.  Wilson HAS made a handfull of glaring mistakes like the 1st play fumble last Sunday and the strange handoff errors at the end of the game.  But he still was aware enough to stick SF on the free play for a perfect big time pass to Kearse to help win the game.  The Hawks have played great away this year Blew out Atlanta and N Y..almost blew out Indy...beat Carolina.. That myth has been burried.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Star said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Hawks always relied on the 12th man at home. There's a reason they have difficulty away from home. Russell Wilson is playing like shit right now and I expect turnovers and a short field for Peyton Manning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wilson playing like shit? yeah he choked on 4th and 7 and threw a touchdown pass when the game looked like it was turning for the niners. had you said that a wekk ago in his performance agains the saints you would have been correct.But other than that mistake of trying to make something happen early in the game with the niners instead of wrapping it up taking a sack like he should have -which he will learn from,and giving a bad hand off to Lynch,he looked much better against the niners despite those two blunders and AGAIN,they have a much tougher,much more physical defense than that swiss cheese defense of the donkeys and dont have to worry about a scrambling manning who wont be able to run down the filed when his protection breaks down and set up a tocuhdown for them like Kappy did.
> 
> you should read my previous post # 127 which spells out WHY they will lose this game.You are also forgetting manning has NO RUNNING game with key injurys so the hawks will feast off the passing game especially since Manning cant scramble like Kappy can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Wilson's 104.6 QB rating ain't to bad for a guy that's "playing like shit?", huh? -pewsh!-
> .
Click to expand...


you might pass that info on to mudwhistle who seems to be a die hard donkey fan in denial ignoring my fact that wilson in his biggest moment in his life,hit a clutch throw on fourth and 7 to kearse that turned the game around for them and also came up cluthc the week before in the saints game completing a long pass deep down the field to baldwin on a third and one.didnt a few players called Montana,Elway, Brady,and Bradshaw do the same thing in big games? yep sounds like a guy not playing well alright.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mudwhistle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Hawks always relied on the 12th man at home. There's a reason they have difficulty away from home. Russell Wilson is playing like shit right now and I expect turnovers and a short field for Peyton Manning.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wilson playing like shit? yeah he choked on 4th and 7 and threw a touchdown pass  when the game looked like it was turning for the niners. had you said that a wekk ago in his performance agains the saints you would have been correct.But other than that mistake of trying to make something happen early in the game with the niners instead of wrapping it up taking a sack like he should have -which he will learn from,and giving a bad hand off to Lynch,he looked much better against the niners despite those two blunders and AGAIN,they have a much tougher,much more physical defense than that swiss cheese defense of the donkeys and dont have to worry about a scrambling manning who wont be able to run down the filed when his protection breaks down and set up a tocuhdown for them like Kappy did.
> 
> you should read my previous post # 127 which spells out WHY they will lose this game.You are also forgetting manning has NO RUNNING game with key injurys so the hawks will feast off the passing game especially since Manning cant scramble like Kappy can.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Monte Ball is no slouch. He's big, fast, and powerful.
> 
> Kappy makes poor decisions. He kept the Niners in the game with runs. Seattle will have to cover everyone, not just Crabtree. The Niners don't have enough speed to stretch the defense, which makes it easier to cover the field. The Broncos have two big guys that can run and a TE that can run like a deer. Far as size and strength, the Broncos match up well with Seattle. I think Russell Wilson will be running for his life because the Broncos will stuff the run. Also, don't forget, the Broncos will be in better shape because they practice at high altitudes. The Chargers always had fits when the Broncos came to town.
Click to expand...


Balls number was seldom ever called in the playoffs as i recall. The hawks have GREAT speed and have been covering recievers with great speed all year long far more talented that the donkeys recievers. the saints have a tight end,one of the fastest and best in the league in the pro bowl yet they shot them down,so that will be nothing new to them.

match up well? they dont have ANYwhere near the physical game they have that the niners have as well.hee hee. dream on thinking wilson will be running for his life. that front for the hawks offense will seem like they are on vacation after facing the much more physical 49ers.lol. they'll never stuff the run cause again,they are not physical enough to match up with the hawks defense like the niners could.lol.

the chargers,the one team that WAS physical enough to match up well against the donkeys,they knocked manning around even in their loss to them in san diego,they made critical mistakes on offense being the   bad team they are and STILL almost beat them and then went up to denver and controlled the clock and beat them up there and the donkeys ALMOST blew it in the  playoffs again against them giving up two touchdowns in the fourth quarter to a medicore team.yeah thats a great defense all right.

just imiagne what the hawks defense which is even much more physical will do to manning with no running game to work with will do to him.?


----------



## mudwhistle

HUGGY said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle rarely faces an offense with 4 great pass catchers on the field at the same time. They have to pressure Peyton, and if they can't he's gonna find openings. If they double-team somebody will be open. The key to the game is Russell Wilson and can he handle the pressure from a great defense in the biggest game of his life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle has faced plenty of teams that feature the pass.  The only teams that have had success also had a running back that had an exceptionally good day.  There was a stretch this season where we didn't have any of our three all pro/pro bowl O-Linemen in the game.  During that period we lost our first game to Indy at Indy and without some crazy things happening we should have blow the Colts out.  Luck had some success but no reciever was wide open in that game.  Schaub had some success and their defense did well again against our second string O-Line.  The Cardinals beat us at home ..again our O-line was still in dissarray. They also beat a strong Indy team and I believe Atlanta. We were ahead in SF in a dogfight and Frank Gore had a hole..we uncharacteristically missed several tackles at bad angles close to the LOS and our D-backfield just happened to be spread out..Gore slashed us for 51.  Extremely rare for an RB to get more than ten yards.  BUT he got free in the last two minutes and it cost us a win at SF by two points.
> 
> So my point is that strange shit happens in football.  ANY team CAN beat ANY team if every bounce and EVERY CALL goes their way.
> 
> But.. Seattle and Denver both had 13-3 records.  Denver passes and we destroy passing teams.  You guys COULD get every lucky bounce ...tipped pass into your own recievers hands... critical holding call or hold and not get called.
> 
> That said the Seahawks have the players to ruin Mannings day if everything is equal.  Seattle has a better offense than the Denver Defense ... equal luck...Seahawks should win by three scores.
> 
> I didn't even mention special teams.. Seattle's is the best in the NFL..
Click to expand...


Seattle should be favored. I still think Wilson is the wildcard. If he plays like he did in the conference championship I can guarantee two touchdowns just from his turnovers. That's enough for Denver to shut down Seattle's offense and win. If he sucks it up and plays well Seattle should win, but it's not a lock.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denver WILL trounce Seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> you are not being objective or rational.You're obviously taking the donkeys cause your an AFC guy.
> 
> If you want to go broke and lose your life savings,bet on the donkeys winning this game. here are the reasons why you are wrong and it is the OTHER way around.
> 
> 1.Like someone else already said,the donkeys have way too many key injurys where the Hawks are healthy.
> 
> 2.The donkeys only had an avergae running game to begind with.Now with Moreno hurt,they have NO running game whatsoever and that fearsome defense the Hawks have, will be able to pin their ears back and rush Manning all day long putting him on his backside making him eat dirt the whole day.the donkeys will be one dimisional having to rely on the passing game wont happen.The Hawks have shut down far more talented recievers than what the donkeys have in bolden and crabtree of the niners.
> 
> 3.compared to the niners defense,the 2nd best defense in the league after the Hawks,the donkeys defense is swiss cheese and wilson will feel like he is in heaven having a field day against them.Lynch will tear up that defense with his running seeing much bigger holes than what he saw against the niners who could not contain him in the second half.
> 
> 4.The donkeys dont have a physical defense anything like the niners do that the Hawks  were able to overcome.
> 
> 5.Manning has not seen a defense ANYTHING like what the seahaks have all year long.He will have nightmares after this game after having to eat dirt all day long.
> 
> the REAL superbowl was played between the niners and Hawks the two best teams in the NFL.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree pretty much with every point you made.  I am not so sure Manning will "eat dirt all day long" as you suggest because he is smarter than that.  He will throw the ball long over everyone's heads several times and hurry many passes he normally gets to run with timing.  All Seattle has to do is move Manning in the pocket to disrupt the play entirely.
> 
> I do believe that Peyton will bite the dust a couple of times and have the ball knocked out of his hands at least one or two times for fumbles recovered by the Hawks.
Click to expand...


notice that the donkey fans are all avoiding these facts because they know Im right?lol

i also forgot to mention the hawks dont have to worry about a srambling qb this time.


----------



## mudwhistle

9/11 inside job said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> wilson playing like shit? yeah he choked on 4th and 7 and threw a touchdown pass  when the game looked like it was turning for the niners. had you said that a wekk ago in his performance agains the saints you would have been correct.But other than that mistake of trying to make something happen early in the game with the niners instead of wrapping it up taking a sack like he should have -which he will learn from,and giving a bad hand off to Lynch,he looked much better against the niners despite those two blunders and AGAIN,they have a much tougher,much more physical defense than that swiss cheese defense of the donkeys and dont have to worry about a scrambling manning who wont be able to run down the filed when his protection breaks down and set up a tocuhdown for them like Kappy did.
> 
> you should read my previous post # 127 which spells out WHY they will lose this game.You are also forgetting manning has NO RUNNING game with key injurys so the hawks will feast off the passing game especially since Manning cant scramble like Kappy can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Monte Ball is no slouch. He's big, fast, and powerful.
> 
> Kappy makes poor decisions. He kept the Niners in the game with runs. Seattle will have to cover everyone, not just Crabtree. The Niners don't have enough speed to stretch the defense, which makes it easier to cover the field. The Broncos have two big guys that can run and a TE that can run like a deer. Far as size and strength, the Broncos match up well with Seattle. I think Russell Wilson will be running for his life because the Broncos will stuff the run. Also, don't forget, the Broncos will be in better shape because they practice at high altitudes. The Chargers always had fits when the Broncos came to town.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Balls number was seldom ever called in the playoffs as i recall. The hawks have GREAT speed and have been covering recievers with great speed all year long far more talented that the donkeys recievers. the saints have a tight end,one of the fastest and best in the league in the pro bowl yet they shot them down,so that will be nothing new to them.
> 
> match up well? they dont have ANYwhere near the physical game they have that the niners have as well.hee hee. dream on thinking wilson will be running for his life. that front for the hawks offense will seem like they are on vacation after facing the much more physical 49ers.lol. they'll never stuff the run cause again,they are not physical enough to match up with the hawks defense like the niners could.lol.
> 
> the chargers,the one team that WAS physical enough to match up well against the donkeys,they knocked manning around even in their loss to them in san diego,they made critical mistakes on offense being the   bad team they are and STILL almost beat them and then went up to denver and controlled the clock and beat them up there and the donkeys ALMOST blew it in the  playoffs again against them giving up two touchdowns in the fourth quarter to a medicore team.yeah thats a great defense all right.
> 
> just imiagne what the hawks defense which is even much more physical will do to manning with no running game to work with will do to him.?
Click to expand...


San Diego beat Denver because they scored first and hung on to the ball, keeping it away from Peyton Manning. They knew that was the only way to win. Turnover the ball and he'll score on you with a short field. The second game their D shut down the Chargers. And the Chargers were good enough to beat the crap out of Cincinnati, so they are not mediocre. 

You have no idea how good Denver's WR are. You're about to find out. So will Seattle. I've seen their Defense early in the year and the way it plays now. No comparison. They have weaknesses that Manning can exploit. And Denver runs the ball well. They aren't one-dimensional. 

But we will see.


----------



## HUGGY

mudwhistle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle rarely faces an offense with 4 great pass catchers on the field at the same time. They have to pressure Peyton, and if they can't he's gonna find openings. If they double-team somebody will be open. The key to the game is Russell Wilson and can he handle the pressure from a great defense in the biggest game of his life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle has faced plenty of teams that feature the pass.  The only teams that have had success also had a running back that had an exceptionally good day.  There was a stretch this season where we didn't have any of our three all pro/pro bowl O-Linemen in the game.  During that period we lost our first game to Indy at Indy and without some crazy things happening we should have blow the Colts out.  Luck had some success but no reciever was wide open in that game.  Schaub had some success and their defense did well again against our second string O-Line.  The Cardinals beat us at home ..again our O-line was still in dissarray. They also beat a strong Indy team and I believe Atlanta. We were ahead in SF in a dogfight and Frank Gore had a hole..we uncharacteristically missed several tackles at bad angles close to the LOS and our D-backfield just happened to be spread out..Gore slashed us for 51.  Extremely rare for an RB to get more than ten yards.  BUT he got free in the last two minutes and it cost us a win at SF by two points.
> 
> So my point is that strange shit happens in football.  ANY team CAN beat ANY team if every bounce and EVERY CALL goes their way.
> 
> But.. Seattle and Denver both had 13-3 records.  Denver passes and we destroy passing teams.  You guys COULD get every lucky bounce ...tipped pass into your own recievers hands... critical holding call or hold and not get called.
> 
> That said the Seahawks have the players to ruin Mannings day if everything is equal.  Seattle has a better offense than the Denver Defense ... equal luck...Seahawks should win by three scores.
> 
> I didn't even mention special teams.. Seattle's is the best in the NFL..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seattle should be favored. I still think Wilson is the wildcard. If he plays like he did in the conference championship I can guarantee two touchdowns just from his turnovers. That's enough for Denver to shut down Seattle's offense and win. If he sucks it up and plays well Seattle should win, but it's not a lock.
Click to expand...


If anything Wilson is smart.  Maybe a better way to put it is that he is focused on improving himself as fast as possible.  He KNOWS that he is a second year QB that still has a lot to absorb to be the QB he envisions.  I'm glad he screwed up on the first play last Sunday then botched two hand offs to Lynch later in the game.  What that means to me is that Wilson has "gone back to basics" hard core to practice and teach himself systematically to not repeat those mistakes in 9 days.  Whatever happens Wilson will not fuck up a handoff or take off running with the football in the wrong hand in the most important game of his young life.

Wilson doesn't have a personality type that needs to "suck it up".  All he needs to do is correct his unwanted actions as they show themselves in his developement.  He plays EVERY play like it is the most important play in his life.  He is just still learning the pro game and the situations that can arise that positively or negatively affect the outcomes of each play.  Wilson almost NEVER makes the same mistake repeatedly.  He still has a lot to learn.  Most 2nd year QBs are holding a clipboard at this stage of his career.  Not many in the history of the NFL have had the Lombardi within reach.  This game will not be "too big" for Russell Wilson.


----------



## mudwhistle

HUGGY said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle has faced plenty of teams that feature the pass.  The only teams that have had success also had a running back that had an exceptionally good day.  There was a stretch this season where we didn't have any of our three all pro/pro bowl O-Linemen in the game.  During that period we lost our first game to Indy at Indy and without some crazy things happening we should have blow the Colts out.  Luck had some success but no reciever was wide open in that game.  Schaub had some success and their defense did well again against our second string O-Line.  The Cardinals beat us at home ..again our O-line was still in dissarray. They also beat a strong Indy team and I believe Atlanta. We were ahead in SF in a dogfight and Frank Gore had a hole..we uncharacteristically missed several tackles at bad angles close to the LOS and our D-backfield just happened to be spread out..Gore slashed us for 51.  Extremely rare for an RB to get more than ten yards.  BUT he got free in the last two minutes and it cost us a win at SF by two points.
> 
> So my point is that strange shit happens in football.  ANY team CAN beat ANY team if every bounce and EVERY CALL goes their way.
> 
> But.. Seattle and Denver both had 13-3 records.  Denver passes and we destroy passing teams.  You guys COULD get every lucky bounce ...tipped pass into your own recievers hands... critical holding call or hold and not get called.
> 
> That said the Seahawks have the players to ruin Mannings day if everything is equal.  Seattle has a better offense than the Denver Defense ... equal luck...Seahawks should win by three scores.
> 
> I didn't even mention special teams.. Seattle's is the best in the NFL..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle should be favored. I still think Wilson is the wildcard. If he plays like he did in the conference championship I can guarantee two touchdowns just from his turnovers. That's enough for Denver to shut down Seattle's offense and win. If he sucks it up and plays well Seattle should win, but it's not a lock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If anything Wilson is smart.  Maybe a better way to put it is that he is focused on improving himself as fast as possible.  He KNOWS that he is a second year QB that still has a lot to absorb to be the QB he envisions.  I'm glad he screwed up on the first play last Sunday then botched two hand offs to Lynch later in the game.  What that means to me is that Wilson has "gone back to basics" hard core to practice and teach himself systematically to not repeat those mistakes in 9 days.  Whatever happens Wilson will not fuck up a handoff or take off running with the football in the wrong hand in the most important game of his young life.
> 
> Wilson doesn't have a personality type that needs to "suck it up".  All he needs to do is correct his unwanted actions as they show themselves in his developement.  He plays EVERY play like it is the most important play in his life.  He is just still learning the pro game and the situations that can arise that positively or negatively affect the outcomes of each play.  Wilson almost NEVER makes the same mistake repeatedly.  He still has a lot to learn.  Most 2nd year QBs are holding a clipboard at this stage of his career.  Not many in the history of the NFL have had the Lombardi within reach.  This game will not be "too big" for Russell Wilson.
Click to expand...


We'll see. There are only so many times that Defense will be able to bail him out.


----------



## HUGGY

mudwhistle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle should be favored. I still think Wilson is the wildcard. If he plays like he did in the conference championship I can guarantee two touchdowns just from his turnovers. That's enough for Denver to shut down Seattle's offense and win. If he sucks it up and plays well Seattle should win, but it's not a lock.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If anything Wilson is smart.  Maybe a better way to put it is that he is focused on improving himself as fast as possible.  He KNOWS that he is a second year QB that still has a lot to absorb to be the QB he envisions.  I'm glad he screwed up on the first play last Sunday then botched two hand offs to Lynch later in the game.  What that means to me is that Wilson has "gone back to basics" hard core to practice and teach himself systematically to not repeat those mistakes in 9 days.  Whatever happens Wilson will not fuck up a handoff or take off running with the football in the wrong hand in the most important game of his young life.
> 
> Wilson doesn't have a personality type that needs to "suck it up".  All he needs to do is correct his unwanted actions as they show themselves in his developement.  He plays EVERY play like it is the most important play in his life.  He is just still learning the pro game and the situations that can arise that positively or negatively affect the outcomes of each play.  Wilson almost NEVER makes the same mistake repeatedly.  He still has a lot to learn.  Most 2nd year QBs are holding a clipboard at this stage of his career.  Not many in the history of the NFL have had the Lombardi within reach.  This game will not be "too big" for Russell Wilson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We'll see. There are only so many times that Defense will be able to bail him out.
Click to expand...


I'm certain that the Hawk defense sees every Denver possession as an opportunity to take the football away by athletic prowess or lethal force if neccesary/possible and attempt to score with it. 

What most people think when they see the Sherman "tip" replay is "how lucky" Sherman was and how lucky Smith was to be in the right place to make the catch and the int.  Most people don't follow the Seahawks and know that the team practices "takeaways" every Thursday.  It's an official part of Seahawk training.. it's called "Takeaway Thursday".  What most people don't know is that the huge number of takeaways this team has piled up in the 2013 season has been largly populated by well guided tips to other Seahawk players.

I haven't seen defensive teamwork like this since the UCLA basketball teams of the 60's.  It is a fact that of the 30 some interceptions credited to Seahawk players many of that number were touched and/or tipped by another Seahawk player before the credited player ever contacted the football.  That kind of an occurance is rare on other teams. It is a staple of Seahawk defense and comon.

Another different aspect of Seahawk defense is the "Art" of stripping the ball off of an opposing QB, RB or Reciever.  The Seahawk coaches consider causing fumbles and directing the path of the fumbled ball a fundamental teachable skill.  One must accept that the ball is not round and you will never be able to garantee a recovery of a fumble but with constant practice the Seahawks have become the best at that skill.

So to answer your post..If there is ever a need to rely on a defense to "bail out" an offense I wouldn't want any other group of defensive players to accept that task.


----------



## Star

Star said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Sherman has really pissed off football fans.
> 
> Manning seems to be in a zone and determined, he didn't smile after the win, he congratulated Brady and talked how great the Pats were, then was ready to move.
> 
> If he stays focused, he could be a fright for the Seahawks.
> 
> Seattle has the ability to force errors and that chaos they inflict,can work to their advantage.
> 
> It should be a pretty good Super Bowl, to early to make a prediction, I also wonder how much the secondary can get away with in the game, that could be a determining factor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peyton Manning may very well be the greatest NFL QB ever but-----but Manning's career winning pct. against the weather i.e. when the temperature at kickoff is 32° or below is only 36.4%.
> 
> Nate Silver's Super Bowl weather prediction: *This year's Super Bowl in East Rutherford, N.J. is expected to be colder.* Super Bowl Sunday will feature a high of 37 degrees and a low of 25, with a possibility of rain and snow showers, according to the latest AccuWeather forecast.
> .
Click to expand...

 

The anti-freeze/de-icer for NFL QB's is supposed to be large hands - that's statistically true, at least for last few years since hand measurements for QB's have become commonplace. Russell Wilson's hands are huge and Wilson has proven to be an excellent inclement weather QB. To my knowledge, Peyton Manning's hands have never been measured but at least one observer claims Manning's hands are the biggest of all QBs in the league. Manning has all the physical attributes and is among the best prepared QBs in the league - does anyone have an reason or theory why Manning has such a lousy record in inclement weather?



*A Quarterback's Cold Remedy: Huge Hands *

*Suddenly, Long Fingers Are Seen as Common to Great Quarterbacks *





By 
Kevin Clark 







For a player who stands under 6 feet tall, Seattle quarterback Russell Wilson sports the hands and fingers of a giant, an advantage that deepens in cold weather. Associated Press​ 




NFL fans can see it already. Falling snow frustrates the quarterbacks at next Sunday's New York Super Bowl. Passes flutter around like wounded ducks. Completions are as rare as fans in shorts. 

But inside the game, it is understood that both starting quarterbacks possess a trait that renders them all but weatherproof. The Seattle Seahawks' Russell Wilson and the Denver Broncos' Peyton Manning have huge hands. 

"I don't know if it's going to be a wet ball, I don't know if it's going to be a cold ball but both those guys have big mitts so it's not going to make a difference," said Jedd Fisch, the Jacksonville Jaguars' offensive coordinator who has been an assistant in both Denver and Seattle.

Quarterbacks with long fingers and big palms may seem like a sideshow, good for strong handshakes and getting stuck items out of vending machines. Even in the NFL, hand size received little attention until the 1980s, and no truly serious attention until the past few years.

But today's executives understand that height isn't the only or even the most important measure of a quarterback's size. Wilson stands only 5 feet 11. But from pinkie to thumb, his hands measure 10¼ inches, compared with an average male span of 7.4 inches.
"Russell Wilson's hands are a God thingsomething you couldn't even design," said Jim Zorn, the former Seahawks quarterback who is between coaching jobs. On Super Bowl Sunday, Zorn added, "if it's wet, slimy, the grip won't be an issue."

Thomas Dimitroff, the Atlanta Falcons' general manager, said studies have shown that ball control in frigid outdoor gamesfrom fumbles to interceptionsstarts with the size of the quarterbacks hands. 

"Big hands are anatomically the best thing for hurling a football, no question about it, in inclement weather," said Dimitroff, previously the New England Patriots' director of college scouting before taking over the Falcons. 
In cold weather, Zorn said, a ball tends to get hard and prone to a "popping" wherein it bounces off the quarterback's hand. For most quarterbacks, that leads to short, inaccurate passes.

But Zorn said that cold weather isn't a problem for quarterbacks with fingers long enough to control the ball without use of the palm, which is the source of that pop.
Zorn said Manning's newfound ability to play with gloves further neutralizes the weather. Fisch, meanwhile, said there is a direct correlation between big hands and a quick, smooth release that gets the ball out in a matter of tenths of seconds in inclement weather. Larger-handed quarterbacks, he said, are likelier to touch part of the laces and, without looking, adjust their grip and quickly get off a throw. 

A quarterback with huge hands was a must for the Seahawks, who play in a misty, rainy stadium in the Pacific Northwest. After selecting Wilson in the third round of the 2012 draft, John Schneider, Seattle's general manager, publicly mentioned hand size as a determining factor. Schneider said he first noticed Wilson's iron grip when Wilson was a senior at Wisconsin and Schneider trekked to a game against Penn State. Wisconsin won 45-7.

"A really nasty, cold, rainy day and he lit it up. It wasn't close," Schneider said just after the draft. 

Growing interest in hand size is reflected on the league's own website. The site doesn't offer hand-size statistics for older quarterbacks such as Peyton Manning, the Patriots' Tom Brady or retired superstar Brett Favreplayers known anecdotally to sport big mitts.

But the site lists younger-quarterback hand statistics as standard information. That information shows that Wilson's hands are bigger than all of his young quarterbacking rivals. 

They are slightly bigger than Indianapolis Colts quarterback Andrew Luck's hands, three-fourths of an inch bigger than those of the Washington Redskins' Robert Griffin III, and 1¼ inches larger than those of the Miami Dolphins' Ryan Tannehill, who was selected two rounds before Wilson in the 2012 draft. Wilson's NFC West rival, San Francisco 49ers quarterback Colin Kaepernick, has a hand that spans only slightly over 9 inches.




<snip>

*more*
.


----------



## HUGGY

Star said:


> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Sherman has really pissed off football fans.
> 
> Manning seems to be in a zone and determined, he didn't smile after the win, he congratulated Brady and talked how great the Pats were, then was ready to move.
> 
> If he stays focused, he could be a fright for the Seahawks.
> 
> Seattle has the ability to force errors and that chaos they inflict,can work to their advantage.
> 
> It should be a pretty good Super Bowl, to early to make a prediction, I also wonder how much the secondary can get away with in the game, that could be a determining factor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peyton Manning may very well be the greatest NFL QB ever but-----but Manning's career winning pct. against the weather i.e. when the temperature at kickoff is 32° or below is only 36.4%.
> 
> Nate Silver's Super Bowl weather prediction: *This year's Super Bowl in East Rutherford, N.J. is expected to be colder.* Super Bowl Sunday will feature a high of 37 degrees and a low of 25, with a possibility of rain and snow showers, according to the latest AccuWeather forecast.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-freeze/de-icer for NFL QB's is supposed to be large hands - that's statistically true, at least for last few years since hand measurements for QB's have become commonplace. Russell Wilson's hands are huge and Wilson has proven to be an excellent inclement weather QB. To my knowledge, Peyton Manning's hands have never been measured but at least one observer claims Manning's hands are the biggest of all QBs in the league. Manning has all the physical attributes and is among the best prepared QBs in the league - does anyone have an reason or theory why Manning has such a lousy record in inclement weather?
> 
> 
> 
> *A Quarterback's Cold Remedy: Huge Hands *
> 
> *Suddenly, Long Fingers Are Seen as Common to Great Quarterbacks *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By
> Kevin Clark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a player who stands under 6 feet tall, Seattle quarterback Russell Wilson sports the hands and fingers of a giant, an advantage that deepens in cold weather. Associated Press​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NFL fans can see it already. Falling snow frustrates the quarterbacks at next Sunday's New York Super Bowl. Passes flutter around like wounded ducks. Completions are as rare as fans in shorts.
> 
> But inside the game, it is understood that both starting quarterbacks possess a trait that renders them all but weatherproof. The Seattle Seahawks' Russell Wilson and the Denver Broncos' Peyton Manning have huge hands.
> 
> "I don't know if it's going to be a wet ball, I don't know if it's going to be a cold ball but both those guys have big mitts so it's not going to make a difference," said Jedd Fisch, the Jacksonville Jaguars' offensive coordinator who has been an assistant in both Denver and Seattle.
> 
> Quarterbacks with long fingers and big palms may seem like a sideshow, good for strong handshakes and getting stuck items out of vending machines. Even in the NFL, hand size received little attention until the 1980s, and no truly serious attention until the past few years.
> 
> But today's executives understand that height isn't the only or even the most important measure of a quarterback's size. Wilson stands only 5 feet 11. But from pinkie to thumb, his hands measure 10¼ inches, compared with an average male span of 7.4 inches.
> "Russell Wilson's hands are a God thingsomething you couldn't even design," said Jim Zorn, the former Seahawks quarterback who is between coaching jobs. On Super Bowl Sunday, Zorn added, "if it's wet, slimy, the grip won't be an issue."
> 
> Thomas Dimitroff, the Atlanta Falcons' general manager, said studies have shown that ball control in frigid outdoor gamesfrom fumbles to interceptionsstarts with the size of the quarterbacks hands.
> 
> "Big hands are anatomically the best thing for hurling a football, no question about it, in inclement weather," said Dimitroff, previously the New England Patriots' director of college scouting before taking over the Falcons.
> In cold weather, Zorn said, a ball tends to get hard and prone to a "popping" wherein it bounces off the quarterback's hand. For most quarterbacks, that leads to short, inaccurate passes.
> 
> But Zorn said that cold weather isn't a problem for quarterbacks with fingers long enough to control the ball without use of the palm, which is the source of that pop.
> Zorn said Manning's newfound ability to play with gloves further neutralizes the weather. Fisch, meanwhile, said there is a direct correlation between big hands and a quick, smooth release that gets the ball out in a matter of tenths of seconds in inclement weather. Larger-handed quarterbacks, he said, are likelier to touch part of the laces and, without looking, adjust their grip and quickly get off a throw.
> 
> A quarterback with huge hands was a must for the Seahawks, who play in a misty, rainy stadium in the Pacific Northwest. After selecting Wilson in the third round of the 2012 draft, John Schneider, Seattle's general manager, publicly mentioned hand size as a determining factor. Schneider said he first noticed Wilson's iron grip when Wilson was a senior at Wisconsin and Schneider trekked to a game against Penn State. Wisconsin won 45-7.
> 
> "A really nasty, cold, rainy day and he lit it up. It wasn't close," Schneider said just after the draft.
> 
> Growing interest in hand size is reflected on the league's own website. The site doesn't offer hand-size statistics for older quarterbacks such as Peyton Manning, the Patriots' Tom Brady or retired superstar Brett Favreplayers known anecdotally to sport big mitts.
> 
> But the site lists younger-quarterback hand statistics as standard information. That information shows that Wilson's hands are bigger than all of his young quarterbacking rivals.
> 
> They are slightly bigger than Indianapolis Colts quarterback Andrew Luck's hands, three-fourths of an inch bigger than those of the Washington Redskins' Robert Griffin III, and 1¼ inches larger than those of the Miami Dolphins' Ryan Tannehill, who was selected two rounds before Wilson in the 2012 draft. Wilson's NFC West rival, San Francisco 49ers quarterback Colin Kaepernick, has a hand that spans only slightly over 9 inches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <snip>
> 
> *more*
> .
Click to expand...


Thanks for sharing.  Most gung ho Seattle Seahawk fans were already aware of the informatiion within your post.

As a deciple of the God that is Russell Wilson ..I will share that the pic that is my avie is from the movie with Tom Hanks who's character went mad on a plane wrecked Island and took a Wilson soccor/vollyball as his only friend and later on as some kind of deity that pulled him through the strain of dealing with his hardship and guilt.  His friends name was Wilson..clearly embossed on the skin of the ball.


----------



## hangover

The SB is being played in one of the most corrupt states in the country. The fix is in.


----------



## Star

HUGGY said:


> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peyton Manning may very well be the greatest NFL QB ever but-----but Manning's career winning pct. against the weather i.e. when the temperature at kickoff is 32° or below is only 36.4%.
> 
> Nate Silver's Super Bowl weather prediction: *This year's Super Bowl in East Rutherford, N.J. is expected to be colder.* Super Bowl Sunday will feature a high of 37 degrees and a low of 25, with a possibility of rain and snow showers, according to the latest AccuWeather forecast.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-freeze/de-icer for NFL QB's is supposed to be large hands - that's statistically true, at least for last few years since hand measurements for QB's have become commonplace. Russell Wilson's hands are huge and Wilson has proven to be an excellent inclement weather QB. To my knowledge, Peyton Manning's hands have never been measured but at least one observer claims Manning's hands are the biggest of all QBs in the league. Manning has all the physical attributes and is among the best prepared QBs in the league - does anyone have an reason or theory why Manning has such a lousy record in inclement weather?
> 
> 
> 
> *A Quarterback's Cold Remedy: Huge Hands *
> 
> *Suddenly, Long Fingers Are Seen as Common to Great Quarterbacks *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By
> Kevin Clark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a player who stands under 6 feet tall, Seattle quarterback Russell Wilson sports the hands and fingers of a giant, an advantage that deepens in cold weather. Associated Press​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NFL fans can see it already. Falling snow frustrates the quarterbacks at next Sunday's New York Super Bowl. Passes flutter around like wounded ducks. Completions are as rare as fans in shorts.
> 
> But inside the game, it is understood that both starting quarterbacks possess a trait that renders them all but weatherproof. The Seattle Seahawks' Russell Wilson and the Denver Broncos' Peyton Manning have huge hands.
> 
> "I don't know if it's going to be a wet ball, I don't know if it's going to be a cold ball but both those guys have big mitts so it's not going to make a difference," said Jedd Fisch, the Jacksonville Jaguars' offensive coordinator who has been an assistant in both Denver and Seattle.
> 
> Quarterbacks with long fingers and big palms may seem like a sideshow, good for strong handshakes and getting stuck items out of vending machines. Even in the NFL, hand size received little attention until the 1980s, and no truly serious attention until the past few years.
> 
> But today's executives understand that height isn't the only or even the most important measure of a quarterback's size. Wilson stands only 5 feet 11. But from pinkie to thumb, his hands measure 10¼ inches, compared with an average male span of 7.4 inches.
> "Russell Wilson's hands are a God thingsomething you couldn't even design," said Jim Zorn, the former Seahawks quarterback who is between coaching jobs. On Super Bowl Sunday, Zorn added, "if it's wet, slimy, the grip won't be an issue."
> 
> Thomas Dimitroff, the Atlanta Falcons' general manager, said studies have shown that ball control in frigid outdoor gamesfrom fumbles to interceptionsstarts with the size of the quarterbacks hands.
> 
> "Big hands are anatomically the best thing for hurling a football, no question about it, in inclement weather," said Dimitroff, previously the New England Patriots' director of college scouting before taking over the Falcons.
> In cold weather, Zorn said, a ball tends to get hard and prone to a "popping" wherein it bounces off the quarterback's hand. For most quarterbacks, that leads to short, inaccurate passes.
> 
> But Zorn said that cold weather isn't a problem for quarterbacks with fingers long enough to control the ball without use of the palm, which is the source of that pop.
> Zorn said Manning's newfound ability to play with gloves further neutralizes the weather. Fisch, meanwhile, said there is a direct correlation between big hands and a quick, smooth release that gets the ball out in a matter of tenths of seconds in inclement weather. Larger-handed quarterbacks, he said, are likelier to touch part of the laces and, without looking, adjust their grip and quickly get off a throw.
> 
> A quarterback with huge hands was a must for the Seahawks, who play in a misty, rainy stadium in the Pacific Northwest. After selecting Wilson in the third round of the 2012 draft, John Schneider, Seattle's general manager, publicly mentioned hand size as a determining factor. Schneider said he first noticed Wilson's iron grip when Wilson was a senior at Wisconsin and Schneider trekked to a game against Penn State. Wisconsin won 45-7.
> 
> "A really nasty, cold, rainy day and he lit it up. It wasn't close," Schneider said just after the draft.
> 
> Growing interest in hand size is reflected on the league's own website. The site doesn't offer hand-size statistics for older quarterbacks such as Peyton Manning, the Patriots' Tom Brady or retired superstar Brett Favreplayers known anecdotally to sport big mitts.
> 
> But the site lists younger-quarterback hand statistics as standard information. That information shows that Wilson's hands are bigger than all of his young quarterbacking rivals.
> 
> They are slightly bigger than Indianapolis Colts quarterback Andrew Luck's hands, three-fourths of an inch bigger than those of the Washington Redskins' Robert Griffin III, and 1¼ inches larger than those of the Miami Dolphins' Ryan Tannehill, who was selected two rounds before Wilson in the 2012 draft. Wilson's NFC West rival, San Francisco 49ers quarterback Colin Kaepernick, has a hand that spans only slightly over 9 inches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <snip>
> 
> *more*
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing. Most gung ho Seattle Seahawk fans were already aware of the informatiion within your post.
> 
> As a deciple of the God that is Russell Wilson ..I will share that the pic that is my avie is from the movie with Tom Hanks who's character went mad on a plane wrecked Island and took a Wilson soccor/vollyball as his only friend and later on as some kind of deity that pulled him through the strain of dealing with his hardship and guilt. His friends name was Wilson..clearly embossed on the skin of the ball.
Click to expand...

 

In that case I will here and now issue a PSA. 
To citizens of Seattle: I apologize - if you are a "gung ho Seahawk fan" it's possible you have heard or read the information contained in message #149 in the thread titled "Broncos vs Seahawks Super Bowl", sorry for being redundant..
To the other seven billion + people on planet Earth: this is a M/B, you may or may not find the information contained on message #149 in the thread titled "Broncos vs Seahawks Super Bowl" new and interesting --or not-- this is a M/B ya takes yer chances. 
.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mudwhistle said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle rarely faces an offense with 4 great pass catchers on the field at the same time. They have to pressure Peyton, and if they can't he's gonna find openings. If they double-team somebody will be open. The key to the game is Russell Wilson and can he handle the pressure from a great defense in the biggest game of his life.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle has faced plenty of teams that feature the pass.  The only teams that have had success also had a running back that had an exceptionally good day.  There was a stretch this season where we didn't have any of our three all pro/pro bowl O-Linemen in the game.  During that period we lost our first game to Indy at Indy and without some crazy things happening we should have blow the Colts out.  Luck had some success but no reciever was wide open in that game.  Schaub had some success and their defense did well again against our second string O-Line.  The Cardinals beat us at home ..again our O-line was still in dissarray. They also beat a strong Indy team and I believe Atlanta. We were ahead in SF in a dogfight and Frank Gore had a hole..we uncharacteristically missed several tackles at bad angles close to the LOS and our D-backfield just happened to be spread out..Gore slashed us for 51.  Extremely rare for an RB to get more than ten yards.  BUT he got free in the last two minutes and it cost us a win at SF by two points.
> 
> So my point is that strange shit happens in football.  ANY team CAN beat ANY team if every bounce and EVERY CALL goes their way.
> 
> But.. Seattle and Denver both had 13-3 records.  Denver passes and we destroy passing teams.  You guys COULD get every lucky bounce ...tipped pass into your own recievers hands... critical holding call or hold and not get called.
> 
> That said the Seahawks have the players to ruin Mannings day if everything is equal.  Seattle has a better offense than the Denver Defense ... equal luck...Seahawks should win by three scores.
> 
> I didn't even mention special teams.. Seattle's is the best in the NFL..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Seattle should be favored. I still think Wilson is the wildcard. If he plays like he did in the conference championship I can guarantee two touchdowns just from his turnovers. That's enough for Denver to shut down Seattle's offense and win. If he sucks it up and plays well Seattle should win, but it's not a lock.
Click to expand...


okay NOW your being reasonable.Before you sounded like you were smoking crack when you said they had a good defense.that was their achiles heel against my chargers was the defense.the chargers controlled the time of possession in the first two games.they did not figure out my chargers physical play and how to contain them until the THIRD time around.imiagine what the Hawks defense will do to manning and company whos defense is far better?hee hee. oh and you really had me laughing on that cause remember when the donkeys also gave up like 44 points in that victory against the cowgirls earlier in the season? 

I m not worried about wilson. The niners have a far more physical defense than the donkeys and he was not using his head trying to make a play on that sack instead of just taking it like he should.He played much better in the second game than the first.He will learn from that mistake of trying to make something happen deep in his end zone instead of taking the sack and nat make the same mistake he made.That and the bad handoff -which I have seen happen to the best of quarterbacks such as manning over the years, those two times were the only time his game was off.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mudwhistle said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Monte Ball is no slouch. He's big, fast, and powerful.
> 
> Kappy makes poor decisions. He kept the Niners in the game with runs. Seattle will have to cover everyone, not just Crabtree. The Niners don't have enough speed to stretch the defense, which makes it easier to cover the field. The Broncos have two big guys that can run and a TE that can run like a deer. Far as size and strength, the Broncos match up well with Seattle. I think Russell Wilson will be running for his life because the Broncos will stuff the run. Also, don't forget, the Broncos will be in better shape because they practice at high altitudes. The Chargers always had fits when the Broncos came to town.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Balls number was seldom ever called in the playoffs as i recall. The hawks have GREAT speed and have been covering recievers with great speed all year long far more talented that the donkeys recievers. the saints have a tight end,one of the fastest and best in the league in the pro bowl yet they shot them down,so that will be nothing new to them.
> 
> match up well? they dont have ANYwhere near the physical game they have that the niners have as well.hee hee. dream on thinking wilson will be running for his life. that front for the hawks offense will seem like they are on vacation after facing the much more physical 49ers.lol. they'll never stuff the run cause again,they are not physical enough to match up with the hawks defense like the niners could.lol.
> 
> the chargers,the one team that WAS physical enough to match up well against the donkeys,they knocked manning around even in their loss to them in san diego,they made critical mistakes on offense being the   bad team they are and STILL almost beat them and then went up to denver and controlled the clock and beat them up there and the donkeys ALMOST blew it in the  playoffs again against them giving up two touchdowns in the fourth quarter to a medicore team.yeah thats a great defense all right.
> 
> just imiagne what the hawks defense which is even much more physical will do to manning with no running game to work with will do to him.?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> San Diego beat Denver because they scored first and hung on to the ball, keeping it away from Peyton Manning. They knew that was the only way to win. Turnover the ball and he'll score on you with a short field. The second game their D shut down the Chargers. And the Chargers were good enough to beat the crap out of Cincinnati, so they are not mediocre.
> 
> You have no idea how good Denver's WR are. You're about to find out. So will Seattle. I've seen their Defense early in the year and the way it plays now. No comparison. They have weaknesses that Manning can exploit. And Denver runs the ball well. They aren't one-dimensional.
> 
> But we will see.
Click to expand...


Yes I do.I have watched many of their games this year.they are not near as talented as many the Hawks have faced all year long.again the donkeys have a swiss cheese defense that Lynch will find to be heaven compared to what the niners have.they will be able to control the clock just like the chargers did with that running game.

You have far too much faith in that swiss chesse defense thinking they can stop lynch when the far more physical niners defense could not in the second half. they'll take care of the ball.the pass rush of the donkeys wont be ANYWHERE near as formidable as the niners D is and wilson will have plenty of time to look down the field.the wont cause him to fumble like pass rusher smith of the niners did Miller their best pass rusher is out,remember? 

you keep ignoring the donkeys have not faced a defense anything like the seahawks all year long.that those recivers have not faced a secondary anything like the seahawks.the last time they faced a defense anything close to what  the Hawks have is last year in the playoffs aginst the ravens and didnt they lose that game IN MIGH HILE stadium?

 I guarantee had that game been played on a neautral field where the ravens dont have to deal with that mile high thin air and that extremely loud crowd noise inhibiting their offense,that game would not be anywhere near as close as it was.

oh and dont use THIS years victory over them either cause the Ravens as they proved all year long,are not the same team from last year one bit at all.not even close,losing 7 different starters and many key players who has leadership in Reed,Bolden,and Lewis.They laid an egg the final game of the season when they had everything to play for against the bungles a choking team.

They were one diminsional in the loss to the chargers when the physical play of them DID stop the running game and Manning had to thrown almost everytime which allowed them to pin thier ears back and knock him around.just imiagine what the Hawks defense will do to that running game. i suggest you rewatch those Hawks games the last month because while the offense wasnt playing well in that time span,THEY were exceptional.

when they stop the running game of the donkeys,they will be one dimisonal like they were against the chargers and Manning will have to throw almost everytime allowing them to pin their ears back and feast on him which is their game and when they excel.and not having a scrambling QB this time to deal with, they will make manning get rid of the ball much quicker than he wants to and have nobody to thrown to cause nobody will be open.its going to be a long day for mr choker manning.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle has faced plenty of teams that feature the pass.  The only teams that have had success also had a running back that had an exceptionally good day.  There was a stretch this season where we didn't have any of our three all pro/pro bowl O-Linemen in the game.  During that period we lost our first game to Indy at Indy and without some crazy things happening we should have blow the Colts out.  Luck had some success but no reciever was wide open in that game.  Schaub had some success and their defense did well again against our second string O-Line.  The Cardinals beat us at home ..again our O-line was still in dissarray. They also beat a strong Indy team and I believe Atlanta. We were ahead in SF in a dogfight and Frank Gore had a hole..we uncharacteristically missed several tackles at bad angles close to the LOS and our D-backfield just happened to be spread out..Gore slashed us for 51.  Extremely rare for an RB to get more than ten yards.  BUT he got free in the last two minutes and it cost us a win at SF by two points.
> 
> So my point is that strange shit happens in football.  ANY team CAN beat ANY team if every bounce and EVERY CALL goes their way.
> 
> But.. Seattle and Denver both had 13-3 records.  Denver passes and we destroy passing teams.  You guys COULD get every lucky bounce ...tipped pass into your own recievers hands... critical holding call or hold and not get called.
> 
> That said the Seahawks have the players to ruin Mannings day if everything is equal.  Seattle has a better offense than the Denver Defense ... equal luck...Seahawks should win by three scores.
> 
> I didn't even mention special teams.. Seattle's is the best in the NFL..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle should be favored. I still think Wilson is the wildcard. If he plays like he did in the conference championship I can guarantee two touchdowns just from his turnovers. That's enough for Denver to shut down Seattle's offense and win. If he sucks it up and plays well Seattle should win, but it's not a lock.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If anything Wilson is smart.  Maybe a better way to put it is that he is focused on improving himself as fast as possible.  He KNOWS that he is a second year QB that still has a lot to absorb to be the QB he envisions.  I'm glad he screwed up on the first play last Sunday then botched two hand offs to Lynch later in the game.  What that means to me is that Wilson has "gone back to basics" hard core to practice and teach himself systematically to not repeat those mistakes in 9 days.  Whatever happens Wilson will not fuck up a handoff or take off running with the football in the wrong hand in the most important game of his young life.
> 
> Wilson doesn't have a personality type that needs to "suck it up".  All he needs to do is correct his unwanted actions as they show themselves in his developement.  He plays EVERY play like it is the most important play in his life.  He is just still learning the pro game and the situations that can arise that positively or negatively affect the outcomes of each play.  Wilson almost NEVER makes the same mistake repeatedly.  He still has a lot to learn.  Most 2nd year QBs are holding a clipboard at this stage of his career.  Not many in the history of the NFL have had the Lombardi within reach.  This game will not be "too big" for Russell Wilson.
Click to expand...

ah man,wish I could rep you a thumbs up but i got to spread it around first.damn.

Reminds me of two former second year pros who in their second year went on to win the superbowl.One named Brady,the other named Rothlesberger.two pretty damn good quartererbacks I would say. One is for sure a future hall of famer,and the other,a very strong chance for as well..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

TheOldSchool said:


> Seeing as how the Seahawks inexplicably forget how to score when outside of their home stadium, Peyton will probably only need 20 or so points to win.  And since he can pretty much do that in his sleep...



how much crack you been smoking?  as i recall,they blew out the atlanta falcons on the road,the vikings,the giants, and lost LESS than a field goal to the whiners in san fran whom if i remember correctly,were in the superbowl last year and had ALL thier weapons a month ago.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Star said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Sherman has really pissed off football fans.
> 
> Manning seems to be in a zone and determined, he didn't smile after the win, he congratulated Brady and talked how great the Pats were, then was ready to move.
> 
> If he stays focused, he could be a fright for the Seahawks.
> 
> Seattle has the ability to force errors and that chaos they inflict,can work to their advantage.
> 
> It should be a pretty good Super Bowl, to early to make a prediction, I also wonder how much the secondary can get away with in the game, that could be a determining factor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peyton Manning may very well be the greatest NFL QB ever but-----but Manning's career winning pct. against the weather i.e. when the temperature at kickoff is 32° or below is only 36.4%.
> 
> Nate Silver's Super Bowl weather prediction: *This year's Super Bowl in East Rutherford, N.J. is expected to be colder.* Super Bowl Sunday will feature a high of 37 degrees and a low of 25, with a possibility of rain and snow showers, according to the latest AccuWeather forecast.
> .
Click to expand...


thiose conditions wil REALLY favor the hawks with their running game agains tthat swiss cheese defense of the donkeys.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Papageorgio said:


> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Sherman has really pissed off football fans.
> 
> Manning seems to be in a zone and determined, he didn't smile after the win, he congratulated Brady and talked how great the Pats were, then was ready to move.
> 
> If he stays focused, he could be a fright for the Seahawks.
> 
> Seattle has the ability to force errors and that chaos they inflict,can work to their advantage.
> 
> It should be a pretty good Super Bowl, to early to make a prediction, I also wonder how much the secondary can get away with in the game, that could be a determining factor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peyton Manning may very well be the greatest NFL QB ever but-----but Manning's career winning pct. against the weather i.e. when the temperature at kickoff is 32° or below is only 36.4%.
> 
> Nate Silver's Super Bowl weather prediction: *This year's Super Bowl in East Rutherford, N.J. is expected to be colder.* Super Bowl Sunday will feature a high of 37 degrees and a low of 25, with a possibility of rain and snow showers, according to the latest AccuWeather forecast.
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He had a 28.5% winning percentage going into the game against Brady. How did that workout for you?
Click to expand...


except Brady had a sore hand which is why he missed many of his open men he normally hits and the cheatriots best coverman,all pro talib,went out with an injury and the cheatriots had to deal with that lous rausous crowd in denver and the thin air,both they are not used to and could not handle.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

antiquity said:


> G.T. said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle's defense has some obvious flaws. They let Kaep run for a shit ton of yards tonight, and if he didnt throw a 20yard pass with that full minute and plenty of timeouts left on first down? San Fran likely would have won tonight.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you expecting Manning to run? LOL -31 yards for the entire 2013 season.
> 
> I think the highly touted Gore only got 14 yards on 11 attempts on Sunday. So expect Seattle to shut down Denver run game and set up Seattle defensive backs to put a dent in Manning passing game. Manning will get his completions but any play action will not work against Seattle.
> Denver top runner Moreno is hurt...whether he plays in the SB remains to be seen.
Click to expand...


even if he does,he wont be full strenght,they will shit down their running game making the donkesy one dimensional on offense which will make it a long day for manning.hee hee.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Meister said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peyton deserves another SB to cement his legacy as the best QB not name Joe Montana.
> 
> Denver 35
> Seahawks 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peyton doesn't have to cement any legacy, he has his and should be very proud of it.
Click to expand...


yea he has proven he is a clone of Dan Marino.Puts up impressive numbers and statisitcs during the regular season but chokes in big games.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> It will be interesting to see how many times Manning challenges Sherman in this game.
> 
> If Seattle gets their usual 2 picks a game that will skew the number of possessions and possibly the outcome of the Superbowl.
> 
> Manning usually passes 30-40 times a game.  That is because he gets more chances to run drives than his opposing teams.
> 
> I think Manning will get no more than 25 passes off .. maybe 12 completions .. 2 ints
> 
> Peyton will be tested like he never has in his career to make completions in this game.
> 
> The main reason I see it like this is that Seattle will run Marshawn Lynch when they get the two extra possessions and chew up the clock.  Denver just will not have the time Manning needs to put up big numbers.   He might get over 200 yards but maybe only two TDs on 12 completions.  Seattle just flat doesn't get scored on much with their secondary sucking the oxygen out of opponents pass game.
> 
> Another thing is that the Denver run Defense isn't as good as SF's so I don't see how they can stop Lynch.  Denvers run game is not as good as Seattle and their top running back is questionable to get in the game from his injury.
> 
> I don't think Seattle's pre season 40-10 win is meaningful but a Seattle blow out makes more sense to me than vice versa.


----------



## AquaAthena

Papageorgio said:


> Well, Sherman has really pissed off football fans.



Yes, and I am one of them. I hope they lose now. Before I wanted the best team to win, but he, if allowed to get away with that obscene rant towards the cameras and only a slap-on-the wrist fine, will have brought a new low to the professional game of football. In my opinion, he has placed a huge blemish on some very fine athletes who don't deserve to reap the ramifications of his ugly and out of control rant. Sherman needs to sit out a few games, in my opinion, otherwise he has started a new trend.


----------



## Samson

Mudflap said:


> I'm looking forward to a Bronco's victory, but wonder if anyone outside the U.S. gives a rat's ass about the game.



Why wonder?




Its not a coincidence that the Winter Olympics begin 4 days after Super Sunday.


----------



## Samson

AquaAthena said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Sherman has really pissed off football fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and I am one of them. I hope they lose now. Before I wanted the best team to win, but he, if allowed to get away with that obscene rant towards the cameras and only a slap-on-the wrist fine, will have brought a new low to the professional game of football. In my opinion, he has placed a huge blemish on some very fine athletes who don't deserve to reap the ramifications of his ugly and out of control rant. Sherman needs to sit out a few games, in my opinion, otherwise he has started a new trend.
Click to expand...


I appreciated his empassioned blithering and how it reflected upon the Shehawg organization as one composed of individual narssists in contrast to the Broncos: A band of brothers committed to a single goal.


----------



## Papageorgio

Seattle has this us against the world mentality, it is really quite interesting. Outside of Seattle, no one cares, but they seem to think everyone is against them. Carroll has used this Seattle perception to get his team to bond. Sherman was draft in the sixth round, so the league was say Sherman wasn't that good, Wilson was a third round choice, the league didn't think he was that good. If you think about it, Seattle waiting until the third and sixth rounds to pick these guys, they didn't seem to think they were that good, otherwise they would have snatched them up in the first rounds.

So it is interesting how Carroll manipulates this team and in away the city.


----------



## westwall

JimH52 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Our all-world star wide out reciever you maroon !!!
> 
> He makes around a million bucks every time he touches a football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh that guy....
> 
> What is the over/under on number of plays before he gets injured?  Three?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He came back from an injury and played one play.....durable.
Click to expand...






Yeah, kinda reminds me of Brian Bosworth!


----------



## HUGGY

AquaAthena said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Sherman has really pissed off football fans.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, and I am one of them. I hope they lose now. Before I wanted the best team to win, but he, if allowed to get away with that obscene rant towards the cameras and only a slap-on-the wrist fine, will have brought a new low to the professional game of football. In my opinion, *he has placed a huge blemish* on some very fine athletes who don't deserve to reap the ramifications of his ugly and out of control rant. Sherman needs to sit out a few games, in my opinion, otherwise he has started a new trend.
Click to expand...


I bet he didn't leave a blemish on your fine tush !!


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> Seattle has this us against the world mentality, it is really quite interesting. Outside of Seattle, no one cares, but they seem to think everyone is against them. Carroll has used this Seattle perception to get his team to bond. Sherman was draft in the sixth round, so the league was say Sherman wasn't that good, Wilson was a third round choice, the league didn't think he was that good. If you think about it, Seattle waiting until the third and sixth rounds to pick these guys, they didn't seem to think they were that good, otherwise they would have snatched them up in the first rounds.
> 
> So it is interesting how Carroll manipulates this team and in away the city.



You aren't being paranoid if they really are out to get you..


----------



## Star

Papageorgio said:


> Seattle has this us against the world mentality, it is really quite interesting. Outside of Seattle, no one cares, but they seem to think everyone is against them. Carroll has used this Seattle perception to get his team to bond. Sherman was draft in the sixth round, so the league was say Sherman wasn't that good, Wilson was a third round choice, the league didn't think he was that good. If you think about it, Seattle waiting until the third and sixth rounds to pick these guys, they didn't seem to think they were that good, otherwise they would have snatched them up in the first rounds.
> 
> So it is interesting how Carroll manipulates this team and in away the city.


 


I think you might be right, whatcher sayin' is -- Pete Carroll won the league championship with the best record in the NFL because he has the amazing ability to take a bunch of also-rans, turn them into A) a cohesive unit and B) a bunch of all-stars and-----and that would mean-----and that would mean what - Pete Carroll's a genius or Pete Carroll's the best coach in the league?
.


----------



## Papageorgio

Star said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle has this us against the world mentality, it is really quite interesting. Outside of Seattle, no one cares, but they seem to think everyone is against them. Carroll has used this Seattle perception to get his team to bond. Sherman was draft in the sixth round, so the league was say Sherman wasn't that good, Wilson was a third round choice, the league didn't think he was that good. If you think about it, Seattle waiting until the third and sixth rounds to pick these guys, they didn't seem to think they were that good, otherwise they would have snatched them up in the first rounds.
> 
> So it is interesting how Carroll manipulates this team and in away the city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you might be right, whatcher sayin' is -- Pete Carroll won the league championship with the best record in the NFL because he has the amazing ability to take a bunch of also-rans, turn them into A) a cohesive unit and B) a bunch of all-stars and-----and that would mean-----and that would mean what - Pete Carroll's a genius or Pete Carroll's the best coach in the league?
Click to expand...


He isn't the best coach, however he is up there. 
I hate to say it but Bellichek is probably the best. Carroll, The Harbaugh brothers and Kelly all seem to be good coaches.


----------



## HUGGY

Papageorgio said:


> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle has this us against the world mentality, it is really quite interesting. Outside of Seattle, no one cares, but they seem to think everyone is against them. Carroll has used this Seattle perception to get his team to bond. Sherman was draft in the sixth round, so the league was say Sherman wasn't that good, Wilson was a third round choice, the league didn't think he was that good. If you think about it, Seattle waiting until the third and sixth rounds to pick these guys, they didn't seem to think they were that good, otherwise they would have snatched them up in the first rounds.
> 
> So it is interesting how Carroll manipulates this team and in away the city.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think you might be right, whatcher sayin' is -- Pete Carroll won the league championship with the best record in the NFL because he has the amazing ability to take a bunch of also-rans, turn them into A) a cohesive unit and B) a bunch of all-stars and-----and that would mean-----and that would mean what - Pete Carroll's a genius or Pete Carroll's the best coach in the league?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He isn't the best coach, however he is up there.
> I hate to say it but Bellichek is probably the best. Carroll, The Harbaugh brothers and Kelly all seem to be good coaches.
Click to expand...


Dunno.. ???  Does Carroll have a "nose" for diamond in the rough football players ??

Or just a real fucked up nose  ??


----------



## HUGGY

Manning has been noticeably absent from the media in the last week.  He did 2 minutes on Friday at the Bronco's in house podium.  He looked worried and uncomfortable.  He claimed he hadn't really looked at films of the Hawks yet. Ya...Right...  Somebody asked him if he was gonna ask Eli for any tips from Seattle's game at N Y.  That thought made him VERY uncomfortable..perhaps he doesn't want to get any "tips" from his dumb ass brother that threw 4 picks against the Hawks in a blowout at Metlife...That would be my guess..


----------



## HUGGY

Bronco kicker Prater sent home sick with virus on Saturday yet they took him on plane today.  Ignorant coach says "he'll be ok for game".  

Matt Prater?s still sick, misses last practice in Denver | ProFootballTalk

What if other players come down with the virus?

Putting a sick guy on a plane with the team could be a HUGE mistake a week from Superbowl.


----------



## Samson

HUGGY said:


> Bronco kicker Prater sent home sick with virus on Saturday yet they took him on plane today.  Ignorant coach says "he'll be ok for game".
> 
> Matt Prater?s still sick, misses last practice in Denver | ProFootballTalk
> 
> What if other players come down with the virus?
> 
> Putting a sick guy on a plane with the team could be a HUGE mistake a week from Superbowl.



I'm a little worried.



He may miss the extra point on the 6th or 7th TD Broncos make against Shehawgs.


----------



## HUGGY

Samson said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bronco kicker Prater sent home sick with virus on Saturday yet they took him on plane today.  Ignorant coach says "he'll be ok for game".
> 
> Matt Prater?s still sick, misses last practice in Denver | ProFootballTalk
> 
> What if other players come down with the virus?
> 
> Putting a sick guy on a plane with the team could be a HUGE mistake a week from Superbowl.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little worried.
> 
> 
> 
> He may miss the extra point on the 6th or 7th TD Broncos make against Shehawgs.
Click to expand...


They could always go for two on the 8th TD..to make up for it..  

Just think of it !!!  Manning could set an all time record .....8 TD passes in one game..  It would be known as the greatest feat ever in sports..  I know I would be impressed..  !!!

Why not ???  Wilson has thrown for three TDs in one qtr twice.  And he is just a runt that wouldn't be dog shit without his defense pulling his midget ass out of the fire in almost every game...


----------



## Star

HUGGY said:


> Manning has been noticeably absent from the media in the last week. He did 2 minutes on Friday at the Bronco's in house podium. He looked worried and uncomfortable. He claimed he hadn't really looked at films of the Hawks yet. Ya...Right... Somebody asked him if he was gonna ask Eli for any tips from Seattle's game at N Y. That thought made him VERY uncomfortable..perhaps he doesn't want to get any "tips" from his dumb ass brother that threw 4 picks against the Hawks in a blowout at Metlife...That would be my guess..


 

Speaking of picks...


...


 
.


----------



## HUGGY

The truth.

Wilson is in his second year.  He did not regress(the sophmore slump) as many 2nd year qbs have done.  He got marginaly better.  Some have pointed out that he passed for fewer yards in the last half dozen games of the season yet here we are going to the superbowl.
In a way it doesn't really matter if the Seahawks win on Sunday although I'm pretty sure they will.  The truth is that the team is improving steadily under Carroll's and his coaches guidance.  The truth is that they will be better next year and better still the year after.

The truth is that Manning and the Bronco's are as good now as they ever will be.  The one thing they do well will be figured out as all special talents are.  The solution is simple.  Develope players that can get to him and make him uncomfortable.  Improve the pass rush to a degree that his O-Line cannot protect him and he is through...toast.  I'm sure that the teams that play the Broncos twice a year are working on that very thing as I write this.

Seattle has a great pass rush and a ball hawking secondary that can take full advantage of any slight mistake a QB makes in throwing the ball.  In fact as demonstrated in the previous post Seattle's ability to take away the ball via the interception is far and away the best in the NFL..AND getting more skilled at it every year over the last three.  There is no reason to believe that they will not be better still next year and the next after that.

If Seattle gets someone like J J Watt it is game set match.  And in the mean time Russell Wilson gets more efficient..  He keeps throwing long balls for long yards and TDs...without wasting time with short crossing and possession type passes that just stop the clock.  

Remember the clock?  The game is all about time and points... points for and more importantly for the Seahawks ..points against.  All this gibberish about 40-50-60 points against Seattle is a fairy tale.  I keep telling you  people that the Seahawks have not lost ANY game since mid 2011 by more than ONE score.  No other team is even close to that stat.  

The truth is that Seattle does not have to improve that much to become 100% impossible to beat.  All Seattle has to do is improve by ONE TD a game and it's over..completely over... That does not mean they have to score a TD more... one FG more..and defend one FG against is all they need to do. 

I'm betting that the Seattle offense can improve by one FG.  I'm willing to venture that the Seattle defense can improve by one FG.

No other team can say that.  No other team is that close to total domination.

So ya..We will probably win on Sunday with our young team.  BUT next year it won't even be close.

THAT is the truth.


----------



## HUGGY

Cricketts..... ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....................

6 days.  5 days of the Hawks piling onto the bus and making the 20 minute trip to practice..The Seahawks have the choice to practice indoors or outside.

5 days of the Donkeys stuffing themselves onto THEIR bus for the hour and a half drive to THEIR outside only practice field.  

Maybe practices won't matter.  Maybe three hours a day in a bus won't matter.  If I was a betting man I would guess that Seattle has better practices than the Broncos.  The Broncos will be more practiced in BUS RIDING !!!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Manning has been noticeably absent from the media in the last week.  He did 2 minutes on Friday at the Bronco's in house podium.  He looked worried and uncomfortable.  He claimed he hadn't really looked at films of the Hawks yet. Ya...Right...  Somebody asked him if he was gonna ask Eli for any tips from Seattle's game at N Y.  That thought made him VERY uncomfortable..perhaps he doesn't want to get any "tips" from his dumb ass brother that threw 4 picks against the Hawks in a blowout at Metlife...That would be my guess..


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mudwhistle said:


> Whoever Richard Sherman is covering go to the other guy.
> 
> Denver's defense can stop Seattle. Easily.



that is such comedy gold. thst swiss cheese defense will have no answers for Lynch.The nioners a much better physical defense,couldnt even contain him in the socond half.Just imigine what how the swiss cheese donkeys defense will fare.lol.

its the defense of the Hawks that can stop the one dimensional offense of the donkeys very easily.the donkeys running game is not anywhere near as fearsome as the niners that they stopped and thats when the donkesy will be one diminsional having ao abondon it allowing the hawks defenders to piin their ears back and go after manning who will look like a scared deer caught in the middle of the road with the headlights shined on him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mudwhistle said:


> Seattle rarely faces an offense with 4 great pass catchers on the field at the same time. They have to pressure Peyton, and if they can't he's gonna find openings. If they double-team somebody will be open. The key to the game is Russell Wilson and can he handle the pressure from a great defense in the biggest game of his life.



got news for you,they havwe the most talented secondaey in the league,they have a secondary unlike anything manning has faced all year long which allows them to put single coverage on all of them and manning will be forced to pass all day long making them one diminsional just like the chargers did in the defeat in denver in the regular season.lol.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> Peyton Manning may very well be the greatest NFL QB ever but-----but Manning's career winning pct. against the weather i.e. when the temperature at kickoff is 32° or below is only 36.4%.
> 
> Nate Silver's Super Bowl weather prediction: *This year's Super Bowl in East Rutherford, N.J. is expected to be colder.* Super Bowl Sunday will feature a high of 37 degrees and a low of 25, with a possibility of rain and snow showers, according to the latest AccuWeather forecast.
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The anti-freeze/de-icer for NFL QB's is supposed to be large hands - that's statistically true, at least for last few years since hand measurements for QB's have become commonplace. Russell Wilson's hands are huge and Wilson has proven to be an excellent inclement weather QB. To my knowledge, Peyton Manning's hands have never been measured but at least one observer claims Manning's hands are the biggest of all QBs in the league. Manning has all the physical attributes and is among the best prepared QBs in the league - does anyone have an reason or theory why Manning has such a lousy record in inclement weather?
> 
> 
> 
> *A Quarterback's Cold Remedy: Huge Hands *
> 
> *Suddenly, Long Fingers Are Seen as Common to Great Quarterbacks *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By
> Kevin Clark
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For a player who stands under 6 feet tall, Seattle quarterback Russell Wilson sports the hands and fingers of a giant, an advantage that deepens in cold weather. Associated Press​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NFL fans can see it already. Falling snow frustrates the quarterbacks at next Sunday's New York Super Bowl. Passes flutter around like wounded ducks. Completions are as rare as fans in shorts.
> 
> But inside the game, it is understood that both starting quarterbacks possess a trait that renders them all but weatherproof. The Seattle Seahawks' Russell Wilson and the Denver Broncos' Peyton Manning have huge hands.
> 
> "I don't know if it's going to be a wet ball, I don't know if it's going to be a cold ball but both those guys have big mitts so it's not going to make a difference," said Jedd Fisch, the Jacksonville Jaguars' offensive coordinator who has been an assistant in both Denver and Seattle.
> 
> Quarterbacks with long fingers and big palms may seem like a sideshow, good for strong handshakes and getting stuck items out of vending machines. Even in the NFL, hand size received little attention until the 1980s, and no truly serious attention until the past few years.
> 
> But today's executives understand that height isn't the only or even the most important measure of a quarterback's size. Wilson stands only 5 feet 11. But from pinkie to thumb, his hands measure 10¼ inches, compared with an average male span of 7.4 inches.
> "Russell Wilson's hands are a God thingsomething you couldn't even design," said Jim Zorn, the former Seahawks quarterback who is between coaching jobs. On Super Bowl Sunday, Zorn added, "if it's wet, slimy, the grip won't be an issue."
> 
> Thomas Dimitroff, the Atlanta Falcons' general manager, said studies have shown that ball control in frigid outdoor gamesfrom fumbles to interceptionsstarts with the size of the quarterbacks hands.
> 
> "Big hands are anatomically the best thing for hurling a football, no question about it, in inclement weather," said Dimitroff, previously the New England Patriots' director of college scouting before taking over the Falcons.
> In cold weather, Zorn said, a ball tends to get hard and prone to a "popping" wherein it bounces off the quarterback's hand. For most quarterbacks, that leads to short, inaccurate passes.
> 
> But Zorn said that cold weather isn't a problem for quarterbacks with fingers long enough to control the ball without use of the palm, which is the source of that pop.
> Zorn said Manning's newfound ability to play with gloves further neutralizes the weather. Fisch, meanwhile, said there is a direct correlation between big hands and a quick, smooth release that gets the ball out in a matter of tenths of seconds in inclement weather. Larger-handed quarterbacks, he said, are likelier to touch part of the laces and, without looking, adjust their grip and quickly get off a throw.
> 
> A quarterback with huge hands was a must for the Seahawks, who play in a misty, rainy stadium in the Pacific Northwest. After selecting Wilson in the third round of the 2012 draft, John Schneider, Seattle's general manager, publicly mentioned hand size as a determining factor. Schneider said he first noticed Wilson's iron grip when Wilson was a senior at Wisconsin and Schneider trekked to a game against Penn State. Wisconsin won 45-7.
> 
> "A really nasty, cold, rainy day and he lit it up. It wasn't close," Schneider said just after the draft.
> 
> Growing interest in hand size is reflected on the league's own website. The site doesn't offer hand-size statistics for older quarterbacks such as Peyton Manning, the Patriots' Tom Brady or retired superstar Brett Favreplayers known anecdotally to sport big mitts.
> 
> But the site lists younger-quarterback hand statistics as standard information. That information shows that Wilson's hands are bigger than all of his young quarterbacking rivals.
> 
> They are slightly bigger than Indianapolis Colts quarterback Andrew Luck's hands, three-fourths of an inch bigger than those of the Washington Redskins' Robert Griffin III, and 1¼ inches larger than those of the Miami Dolphins' Ryan Tannehill, who was selected two rounds before Wilson in the 2012 draft. Wilson's NFC West rival, San Francisco 49ers quarterback Colin Kaepernick, has a hand that spans only slightly over 9 inches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <snip>
> 
> *more*
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks for sharing.  Most gung ho Seattle Seahawk fans were already aware of the informatiion within your post.
> 
> As a deciple of the God that is Russell Wilson ..I will share that the pic that is my avie is from the movie with Tom Hanks who's character went mad on a plane wrecked Island and took a Wilson soccor/vollyball as his only friend and later on as some kind of deity that pulled him through the strain of dealing with his hardship and guilt.  His friends name was Wilson..clearly embossed on the skin of the ball.
Click to expand...


yeah thanks for sharing that information.great stuff. wilson will have the advantage since he will have a running game to work with having Lynch in there.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Bronco kicker Prater sent home sick with virus on Saturday yet they took him on plane today.  Ignorant coach says "he'll be ok for game".
> 
> Matt Prater?s still sick, misses last practice in Denver | ProFootballTalk
> 
> What if other players come down with the virus?
> 
> Putting a sick guy on a plane with the team could be a HUGE mistake a week from Superbowl.



and all this time I though Fox was one of the smarter coachs in the league.


----------



## Samson

HUGGY said:


> Cricketts..... ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz....................
> 
> 6 days.  5 days of the Hawks piling onto the bus and making the 20 minute trip to practice..The Seahawks have the choice to practice indoors or outside.
> 
> 5 days of the Donkeys stuffing themselves onto THEIR bus for the hour and a half drive to THEIR outside only practice field.
> 
> Maybe practices won't matter.  Maybe three hours a day in a bus won't matter.  If I was a betting man I would guess that Seattle has better practices than the Broncos.  The Broncos will be more practiced in BUS RIDING !!!



*SheHawg Bus:*









*Bronco's Bus:*


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> The truth.
> 
> Wilson is in his second year.  He did not regress(the sophmore slump) as many 2nd year qbs have done.  He got marginaly better.  Some have pointed out that he passed for fewer yards in the last half dozen games of the season yet here we are going to the superbowl.
> In a way it doesn't really matter if the Seahawks win on Sunday although I'm pretty sure they will.  The truth is that the team is improving steadily under Carroll's and his coaches guidance.  The truth is that they will be better next year and better still the year after.
> 
> The truth is that Manning and the Bronco's are as good now as they ever will be.  The one thing they do well will be figured out as all special talents are.  The solution is simple.  Develope players that can get to him and make him uncomfortable.  Improve the pass rush to a degree that his O-Line cannot protect him and he is through...toast.  I'm sure that the teams that play the Broncos twice a year are working on that very thing as I write this.
> 
> Seattle has a great pass rush and a ball hawking secondary that can take full advantage of any slight mistake a QB makes in throwing the ball.  In fact as demonstrated in the previous post Seattle's ability to take away the ball via the interception is far and away the best in the NFL..AND getting more skilled at it every year over the last three.  There is no reason to believe that they will not be better still next year and the next after that.
> 
> If Seattle gets someone like J J Watt it is game set match.  And in the mean time Russell Wilson gets more efficient..  He keeps throwing long balls for long yards and TDs...without wasting time with short crossing and possession type passes that just stop the clock.
> 
> Remember the clock?  The game is all about time and points... points for and more importantly for the Seahawks ..points against.  All this gibberish about 40-50-60 points against Seattle is a fairy tale.  I keep telling you  people that the Seahawks have not lost ANY game since mid 2011 by more than ONE score.  No other team is even close to that stat.
> 
> The truth is that Seattle does not have to improve that much to become 100% impossible to beat.  All Seattle has to do is improve by ONE TD a game and it's over..completely over... That does not mean they have to score a TD more... one FG more..and defend one FG against is all they need to do.
> 
> I'm betting that the Seattle offense can improve by one FG.  I'm willing to venture that the Seattle defense can improve by one FG.
> 
> No other team can say that.  No other team is that close to total domination.
> 
> So ya..We will probably win on Sunday with our young team.  BUT next year it won't even be close.
> 
> THAT is the truth.



As I said earlier,two other quarterbacks who won the superbowl in their second year and also did not regress their sophmore year were named Brady and Rothelesberger.One is a sure hall of famer and has been in 5 superbowls and might possibly be in another one before he retires and is first ballot hall of famer,the other has won two superbowls,one beating a great quarterback named warner and also,could wind up in the hall of fame possibly.not bad company to be in i would say.

Yeah all you got to do to see that the Hawks have been improving under carrol since he got here is just look at the last three years and how they have progressed.they have made HUGE strides getting better and better each year. for at least the next 3- 5 years,they will be a force to be reckoned with since they will have the core group of all their players together for that period of time.

The only thing that kept them from going undefeated is leading the league in penaltys.If they didnt commit so many dumb penaltys in games,they would be unstoppable every year and go undefeated.just cut that in half and thats no exxageration at all.

donkeys fans who think the donkeys receivers can get open against the Hawks secondary and have talked this crap about it being a blowout,are simply not aware of how fearsome that secondary  of the Hawks is and that is a bunch unlike any other secondary the donkesy have had to face all year long.


----------



## HUGGY

Fuck Denver.  The Hawks are going to kick thier pussy AFC asses all over the field.


----------



## Iceweasel

Well, the Broncos made it to the Super Bowl. They gotta be happy with that.


----------



## HUGGY

Iceweasel said:


> Well, the Broncos made it to the Super Bowl. They gotta be happy with that.



They will have to be happy with that.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U6kRB1_nGqM]Kids reenact Richard Sherman's postgame interview with Erin Andrews - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

TheGreatGatsby said:


> Kids reenact Richard Sherman's postgame interview with Erin Andrews - YouTube



Ya... The Sherman rant after beating SF is going to loom large...huge.. in the outcome of the spanking Denver will receive at the hands of the Seahawks.

Speaking as a Seahawk fan naturally we are all ashamed and ready to accept our punishment for the outrage caused by Sherman's careless representation as an angry black man.

No doubt there will be an asterix (*) next to any reference of our victory in all the official NFL literature noting that the win is worth less than other Superbowl wins.  And rightfully so.


----------



## HUGGY

Thursday...I love you.  You are only three days from Sunday...  Thank you..


----------



## froggy

Which fan made commercial should win?

Doritos Crash The Super Bowl VIII - Business Insider


----------



## hangover

froggy said:


> Which fan made commercial should win?
> 
> Doritos Crash The Super Bowl VIII - Business Insider



Fuck the commercials!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> This stuff is great... 45-50-60 ...Ha..Ha..Ha... You guys make me laugh longtime.
> 
> I'm not saying it is LIKELY because a lot of crazy shit happens in a football game but for serious I can see a POSSIBLE shut out.  Eli, Peyton's brother, has TWO Superbowl rings and the last time Seattle was in the Metlife Stadium on December 15th the Hawks beat the Giants 23-0.
> 
> It might turn into a shoot out but I find that almost impossible.  Seattle had the lowest scored on stat in the NFL this season.  The #1 defense ...not just in the NFC but in all of the NFL.  #1 in yards allowed..points allowed..pass yards allowed..Pts in the red zone allowed...passes over 20 yards allowed.
> 
> Keep in mind that Denver did lose to 3 teams with worse defenses than the Seahawks.  And how many shut outs did Denver have?  In the last couple of seasons the Hawks have had several.



these people saying the donkeys will score 40 or 50 points and all that better get off the crack they been smoking.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Mudflap said:


> I'm looking forward to a Bronco's victory, but wonder if anyone outside the U.S. gives a rat's ass about the game.



well get out your crying towel then and phone john elway and ask if you can cy next to him then cause its not happening THIS year.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Meister said:


> I always felt that a good defense can beat a good offense.



donkeys fans just dont seem to get that or that their starting running back is not 100%


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Grampa Murked U said:


> Huggy what are ya gonna do when Denver serves you crow?



Thats a question you need to be asking yourself.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> I always felt that a good defense can beat a good offense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> donkeys fans just dont seem to get that or that their starting running back is not 100%
Click to expand...


I think you might be peaking too early.  Save something for Sunday....


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hangover said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sherman is a loud mouth, but most of the vitriol being spewed at him is unwarranted.
> 
> Regardless, Seattle is the better team but Denver has the white quarterback.
> 
> It's a toss-up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manning is the "NFL's" QB, that's why the Doncos were given a cake walk to the playoffs. They only played four teams with winning records from last year. All the other playoff teams from last year were given tough schedules, which is the way it's supposed to be.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonder if anyone outside the U.S. gives a rat's ass about the game.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think there's that many people outside of Colorado and Washington that give a damn, except commercial junkies.
> 
> How stupid is it that there are idiots out there that watch the SB just for the commercials?
Click to expand...


not only did they  only beat four teams with winning records,
their defense gave up 44 points to dallas,blew a 24 nothing lead to the pats,and got beat physically at home against the chargers who beat them with a physical defense and who almost came back and won when the D agave up two more touchdowns to them in the fourth quarter.imiagine what the far more physical defense of teh Hawks does to them.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Denver loses what will be Peyton's legacy?
> 
> *If Seattle wins we will have to endure Sherman's rants *of how great he is...
> 
> I'm pulling for Denver, sorry HUGGY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It isn't Sherman's rants you should be concerned with....
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha.............
Click to expand...


my sentiments as well.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Papageorgio said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GWV5903 said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Denver loses what will be Peyton's legacy?
> 
> If Seattle wins we will have to endure Sherman's rants of how great he is...
> 
> I'm pulling for Denver, sorry HUGGY...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> get out your crying towel then and get ready to cry with john elway then.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Says the fair weather fan, give it a rest, huggy is ten times the fan you ever thought of being.
Click to expand...


says the kurt warner hater. hey he has earned the right to be 10 times the seahawks fan than i am because 
1.as i have said before,the Hawks are NOT my favorite team.They are my second favorite team.The Chargers are my favorite team.
Its only because of pete carrol that I became a seahawks fan.

He got the shaft in boston.Had they kept him on one more year,HE would have been the one fortunate to have Tom Brady as his QB in boston and HE,NOT belicheat,would be called the greatest coach in the world.

2.Yes Huggy is 10 times the fan of the Hawks than I am in the fact he has been a devoted fan his ENTIRE life since their inception to the NFL."I" only became a Hawks fan when carrol joined.after he is gone,I wont care about them anymore.Huggy will.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Iceweasel said:


> Well, the Broncos made it to the Super Bowl. They gotta be happy with that.



thats why the donkeys will lose.Other than Manning and Champ Bailey,all the other players on the Broncos are just happy to be there where all the players on the Hawks team to a man,will consider this year a failure if they dont WIN the superbowl so they will be at the top of their game which spells very bad  news for the donkeys.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Iceweasel said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, the Broncos made it to the Super Bowl. They gotta be happy with that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They will have to be happy with that.
Click to expand...


yep thats why they will have to be satisifed with.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Thursday...I love you.  You are only three days from Sunday...  Thank you..



were almost  there baby.


----------



## rightwinger

Denver 28
Seattle 24

Huggy blames the refs

Take it to the bank


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Grampa Murked U said:


> Huggy what are ya gonna do when Denver serves you crow?



Can you all believe douchebag 911insidedumbass negged me for this comment? 

What a fucktard loser


----------



## HUGGY

Grampa Murked U said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huggy what are ya gonna do when Denver serves you crow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you all believe douchebag 911insidedumbass negged me for this comment?
> 
> What a fucktard loser
Click to expand...


Ya... I feel your pain... I'm sure his neg 9 points staggered you.  

You poor thing !  Go kick your dog...you'll feel better...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

HUGGY said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huggy what are ya gonna do when Denver serves you crow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you all believe douchebag 911insidedumbass negged me for this comment?
> 
> What a fucktard loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya... I feel your pain... I'm sure his neg 9 points staggered you.
> 
> You poor thing !  Go kick your dog...you'll feel better...
Click to expand...


I think you're missing the point. The post was directed at you and in a fun manner.  It's a fucking sports thread for Christ's sake. I just wanted to point out his idiocy for all to see.


----------



## HUGGY

Grampa Murked U said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you all believe douchebag 911insidedumbass negged me for this comment?
> 
> What a fucktard loser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya... I feel your pain... I'm sure his neg 9 points staggered you.
> 
> You poor thing !  Go kick your dog...you'll feel better...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I think you're missing the point*. The post was directed at you and in a fun manner.  It's a fucking sports thread for Christ's sake. I just wanted to point out his idiocy for all to see.
Click to expand...


I think you are missing the points too much. "lol"  Also this is the USMB Sports Forum.  Not the same as most if all other Sports Forums.  Jungle Rules..   

I had no problem with your post.  The kid seems to have an itchy neg finger... what ya gonna do?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

HUGGY said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya... I feel your pain... I'm sure his neg 9 points staggered you.
> 
> You poor thing !  Go kick your dog...you'll feel better...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I think you're missing the point*. The post was directed at you and in a fun manner.  It's a fucking sports thread for Christ's sake. I just wanted to point out his idiocy for all to see.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think you are missing the points too much. "lol"  Also this is the USMB Sports Forum.  Not the same as most if all other Sports Forums.  Jungle Rules..
> 
> I had no problem with your post.  The kid seems to have an itchy neg finger... what ya gonna do?
Click to expand...


Steal all his points so his negs are as as impotent as he is


----------



## hangover

My dreams of a blizzard are fading, but it still may be below freezing by game time...with wind.


----------



## mudwhistle

hangover said:


> My dreams of a blizzard are fading, but it still may be below freezing by game time...with wind.



The Hawks will get no help from the weather.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

3 more days till Huggy has his breakdown


----------



## HUGGY

Grampa Murked U said:


> 3 more days till Huggy has his breakdown



That's a safe bet.  Actually it's 2 days...8 hrs and a few minutes... At my age pain and pleasure are pretty much the same problem..


----------



## Papageorgio

My pick for the Super Bowl is Seattle over Denver.


----------



## JimH52

The Denver defense is going to step up and shock everyone.  The Broncos win going away.  Seattle will try to make a come back late in the game, but Peyton will answer their field goals with touch downs.


----------



## percysunshine

My prediction: The final outcome will be obvious in the first 12 minutes.

It will be 20% of the way through game time, and everyone will be anticipating the half time commercials at that point.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huggy what are ya gonna do when Denver serves you crow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you all believe douchebag 911insidedumbass negged me for this comment?
> 
> What a fucktard loser
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ya... I feel your pain... I'm sure his neg 9 points staggered you.
> 
> You poor thing !  Go kick your dog...you'll feel better...
Click to expand...




funny how he is taking it so personal. these AFC guys have obviously never watched a seahawks game all year  other than the highlights in the fact they are so clueless to how the hawks and the NFC are far more of a physical than the AFC teams.

They are doing the EXACT same thing  I was doing in the superbowl of the redskins and donkeys.I was not objective or rational back wanting the donkeys to win so badly that I also did back then what they are doing now.Like them,I ignored NFL people,ignoring what Lynn dawson and others in the NFL were saying when they were saying the redskins were a very physical team,they their physical play would dominate the finesse of the donkeys.sure enough thats what happened.

this donkeys team is finesse as well and  10 times more physical than my chargers are who beat them in denver and still knocked manning around in the first loss in san diego only losing that time  cause they did not take care of the ball like they did in denver. 

They thought my chargers were tough to beat all 3 times.
wait till they have to deal with the far greater physical team the hawks have.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

rightwinger said:


> Denver 28
> Seattle 24
> 
> Huggy blames the refs
> 
> Take it to the bank



after all this time you STILL doubt Huggy? hey at least I learned to trust the hawks will win it all after they beat the niners.I never thought they would get past the niners.I  did the whole week leading up to that game though say  that the winner of the NFC game would win the superbowl.That was the REAL superbowl.the niners and the Hawks are the two best teams in the NFL with their physical style of football they have.


----------



## JimH52

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you all believe douchebag 911insidedumbass negged me for this comment?
> 
> What a fucktard loser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya... I feel your pain... I'm sure his neg 9 points staggered you.
> 
> You poor thing !  Go kick your dog...you'll feel better...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny how he is taking it so personal. these AFC guys have obviously never watched a seahawks game all year  other than the highlights in the fact they are so clueless to how the hawks and the NFC are far more of a physical than the AFC teams.
> 
> They are doing the EXACT same thing  I was doing in the superbowl of the redskins and donkeys.I was not objective or rational back wanting the donkeys to win so badly that I also did back then what they are doing now.Like them,I ignored NFL people,ignoring what Lynn dawson and others in the NFL were saying when they were saying the redskins were a very physical team,they their physical play would dominate the finesse of the donkeys.sure enough thats what happened.
> 
> this donkeys team is finesse as well and  10 times more physical than my chargers are who beat them in denver and still knocked manning around in the first loss in san diego only losing that time  cause they did not take care of the ball like they did in denver.
> 
> They thought my chargers were tough to beat all 3 times.
> wait till they have to deal with the far greater physical team the hawks have.
Click to expand...


Oh, I have watched them.  They have an average offense and a very good defense, but they don't have enough CBs to cover all of Denver's weapons.  I expect "OMAHA" will put their heads on a swivel.  The weather is going to be Denver ready...


----------



## LA RAM FAN

hangover said:


> My dreams of a blizzard are fading, but it still may be below freezing by game time...with wind.



yeah hopefully we will have that at least.That favors the Hawks greatly.The donkeys have no running game with their starting running back playing hurt where the hawks with Lynch, thrive in these circumstances.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

mudwhistle said:


> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dreams of a blizzard are fading, but it still may be below freezing by game time...with wind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hawks will get no help from the weather.
Click to expand...


the weather forecast FAVORS the hawks. Manning I guarantee,wishes this game was in warmer weather where he cMIGHT have a chance to throw deep down the field.In these conditions,he is toast.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimH52 said:


> The Denver defense is going to step up and shock everyone.  The Broncos win going away.  Seattle will try to make a come back late in the game, but Peyton will answer their field goals with touch downs.



the swiss cheese defense of the donkeys is going to step up and stop that running game of the Hawks? okay.

oh and i guess manning is going to put up over 40 points on them as well right?


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimH52 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya... I feel your pain... I'm sure his neg 9 points staggered you.
> 
> You poor thing !  Go kick your dog...you'll feel better...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny how he is taking it so personal. these AFC guys have obviously never watched a seahawks game all year  other than the highlights in the fact they are so clueless to how the hawks and the NFC are far more of a physical than the AFC teams.
> 
> They are doing the EXACT same thing  I was doing in the superbowl of the redskins and donkeys.I was not objective or rational back wanting the donkeys to win so badly that I also did back then what they are doing now.Like them,I ignored NFL people,ignoring what Lynn dawson and others in the NFL were saying when they were saying the redskins were a very physical team,they their physical play would dominate the finesse of the donkeys.sure enough thats what happened.
> 
> this donkeys team is finesse as well and  10 times more physical than my chargers are who beat them in denver and still knocked manning around in the first loss in san diego only losing that time  cause they did not take care of the ball like they did in denver.
> 
> They thought my chargers were tough to beat all 3 times.
> wait till they have to deal with the far greater physical team the hawks have.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Oh, I have watched them.  They have an average offense and a very good defense, but they don't have enough CBs to cover all of Denver's weapons.  I expect "OMAHA" will put their heads on a swivel.  The weather is going to be Denver ready...
Click to expand...


they are the best at covering people one on one. stautue of liberty manning wont be able to do what kappy of ther niners did,take off and run and set up a touchdown for them which is the only reason they made it a close game.hee hee.manning will have a non existant running game to worjk with and be forced to pass all day which spells gloom and doom for him.hee hee.


----------



## percysunshine

I predict that the Texans will beat the Redskins in the Super Bowl, 28-24.

.


----------



## HUGGY

OK you goofs !!!  Who was the wise guy that slipped 9/11 the adderal?   


Hey Dude...slow down !!  You are going to get a blister on your fingers !!!  

It's only Friday.   You are going to give yourself a hernia or something...


----------



## JimH52

9/11 inside job said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hangover said:
> 
> 
> 
> My dreams of a blizzard are fading, but it still may be below freezing by game time...with wind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Hawks will get no help from the weather.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> the weather forecast FAVORS the hawks. Manning I guarantee,wishes this game was in warmer weather where he cMIGHT have a chance to throw deep down the field.In these conditions,he is toast.
Click to expand...


49 and cloudy at game time.....sound like perfect game weather to me.


----------



## HUGGY

Some would think that the Seahawks only got this far by playing weather in weather conditions that favored Seattle.

Nonsense.  There will be a guy on the field that can also throw the football.  He throws a better ball than Manning.  

What Manning does that makes him special is not his ability to throw the football technically well.  What he does is go through his progressions very quickly and release the ball a bit quicker than most QBs.

Wilson doesn't need to get rid of the ball at super human speed.  He takes more time because he has more time.  Wilson has the run option to extend the play in his back pocket.  

The Broncos have all thier eggs in one basket. If they can protect Manning well enough and he doesn't have to move off his comfort zone ...he WILL get his throws off.  That does not mean he will complete them.  The Seattle secondary has a lot to say about who catches or does not catch the football.


----------



## JimH52

HUGGY said:


> Some would think that the Seahawks only got this far by playing weather in weather conditions that favored Seattle.
> 
> Nonsense.  There will be a guy on the field that can also throw the football.  He throws a better ball than Manning.
> 
> What Manning does that makes him special is not his ability to throw the football technically well.  What he does is go through his progressions very quickly and release the ball a bit quicker than most QBs.
> 
> Wilson doesn't need to get rid of the ball at super human speed.  He takes more time because he has more time.  Wilson has the run option to extend the play in his back pocket.
> 
> The Broncos have all thier eggs in one basket. If they can protect Manning well enough and he doesn't have to move off his comfort zone ...he WILL get his throws off.  That does not mean he will complete them.  The Seattle secondary has a lot to say about who catches or does not catch the football.



and "Some" would be right!


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you all believe douchebag 911insidedumbass negged me for this comment?
> 
> What a fucktard loser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya... I feel your pain... I'm sure his neg 9 points staggered you.
> 
> You poor thing !  Go kick your dog...you'll feel better...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny how he is taking it so personal. these AFC guys have obviously never watched a seahawks game all year  other than the highlights in the fact they are so clueless to how the hawks and the NFC are far more of a physical than the AFC teams.
> 
> They are doing the EXACT same thing  I was doing in the superbowl of the redskins and donkeys.I was not objective or rational back then  wanting the donkeys to win so badly that I also did back then what they are doing now.
> 
> Like them,I also ignored NFL people,ignoring what Lynn dawson and others on HBO  were saying when they were saying the redskins were a very physical team,they their physical play would dominate the finesse of the donkeys.sure enough thats what happened.
> 
> this donkeys team is finesse as well and the hawks are  10 times more physical than my chargers are who beat them in denver and still knocked manning around in the first loss in san diego only losing that time  cause they did not take care of the ball like they did in denver.
> 
> They thought my chargers were tough to beat all 3 times.
> wait till they have to deal with the far greater physical team the hawks have.
Click to expand...


I see i got them thinking here since there have been no comebacks.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you all believe douchebag 911insidedumbass negged me for this comment?
> 
> What a fucktard loser
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ya... I feel your pain... I'm sure his neg 9 points staggered you.
> 
> You poor thing !  Go kick your dog...you'll feel better...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> funny how he is taking it so personal. these AFC guys have obviously never watched a seahawks game all year  other than the highlights in the fact they are so clueless to how the hawks and the NFC are far more of a physical than the AFC teams.
> 
> They are doing the EXACT same thing  I was doing in the superbowl of the redskins and donkeys.I was not objective or rational back wanting the donkeys to win so badly that I also did back then what they are doing now.Like them,I ignored NFL people,ignoring what Lynn dawson and others in the NFL were saying when they were saying the redskins were a very physical team,they their physical play would dominate the finesse of the donkeys.sure enough thats what happened.
> 
> this donkeys team is finesse as well and  10 times more physical than my chargers are who beat them in denver and still knocked manning around in the first loss in san diego only losing that time  cause they did not take care of the ball like they did in denver.
> 
> They thought my chargers were tough to beat all 3 times.
> wait till they have to deal with the far greater physical team the hawks have.
Click to expand...


I see like clockwork,that this one gots them gots them thinking twice as well.no surprise.,they never have any comebacks on this one either.

I have mentioned it over a 100 times here and only one poster,bothered talking about it and he conceded after reading it,that the Hawks had a good chance to  win as long as they did not commit any turnovers.  speaking of turnovers,,Im glad that wilson had that turnover and mishandled a handoff to Lynch because he never repeats the same mistake he made in the previous game the week before.Not one that he can control anyways which those two were all on him and he could easily have prevented.that wont happen again sunday I guarantee.

He is commited to his game like a friend of mine is to his acting.He may go out and drop a line in a show,  but like all good actors,the next night and the nights after that,he wont make that same mistake twice.same with wilson.


----------



## percysunshine

HUGGY said:


> Some would think that the Seahawks only got this far by playing weather in weather conditions that favored Seattle.
> 
> Nonsense.  There will be a guy on the field that can also throw the football.  He throws a better ball than Manning.
> 
> What Manning does that makes him special is not his ability to throw the football technically well.  What he does is go through his progressions very quickly and release the ball a bit quicker than most QBs.
> 
> Wilson doesn't need to get rid of the ball at super human speed.  He takes more time because he has more time.  Wilson has the run option to extend the play in his back pocket.
> 
> The Broncos have all thier eggs in one basket. If they can protect Manning well enough and he doesn't have to move off his comfort zone ...he WILL get his throws off.  That does not mean he will complete them.  The Seattle secondary has a lot to say about who catches or does not catch the football.




Is this a polite way of admitting that the Seahawk's offence sucks?

.


----------



## HUGGY

percysunshine said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Some would think that the Seahawks only got this far by playing weather in weather conditions that favored Seattle.
> 
> Nonsense.  There will be a guy on the field that can also throw the football.  He throws a better ball than Manning.
> 
> What Manning does that makes him special is not his ability to throw the football technically well.  What he does is go through his progressions very quickly and release the ball a bit quicker than most QBs.
> 
> Wilson doesn't need to get rid of the ball at super human speed.  He takes more time because he has more time.  Wilson has the run option to extend the play in his back pocket.
> 
> The Broncos have all thier eggs in one basket. If they can protect Manning well enough and he doesn't have to move off his comfort zone ...he WILL get his throws off.  That does not mean he will complete them.  The Seattle secondary has a lot to say about who catches or does not catch the football.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is this a polite way of admitting that the Seahawk's offence sucks?
> 
> .
Click to expand...


Ya ...you got me there..  For the first time in over 25,000 posts I'm going to be polite.

I already started a "Seahawks Suck" thread so I'm a little ahead of ya on that count.

Don't be fooled by the 35-9 record since Wilson has been the QB.  The offense had practically nothing to do with the Hawks making it to Superbowl 48.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

911 thinks he's something special I see. That is comical. My "comeback" was taking ALL your rep points you flaming moron. 

Now go investigate the JFK assassination or moon landing ya moron.


----------



## HUGGY

One day and eighteen and a half hours to go...

I can hold my breath that long....


----------



## percysunshine

HUGGY said:


> Ya ...you got me there..  For the first time in over 25,000 posts I'm going to be polite.



Your politeness is duly noted...may the best team win. 

Cheers!


----------



## candycorn

HUGGY said:


> OK you goofs !!!  Who was the wise guy that slipped 9/11 the adderal?
> 
> 
> Hey Dude...slow down !!  You are going to get a blister on your fingers !!!
> 
> It's only Friday.   You are going to give yourself a hernia or something...


Its the only subject on which he hasn't been rejected out of hand...he's trying to make hay while the sun is shining.


----------



## HUGGY

Tomorrow.....

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wA78bIG3ogI]Korea's got talent - "Tomorrow" (Kim Tae Hyun) (CJ E&M) - YouTube[/ame]

You're arways a day away...

Time raites for no one...


----------



## percysunshine

Huggy, tomorrow is Feb 2nd....groundhog day. If the Seahawks lose, they will have to experience it over and over and over and over and....


----------



## HUGGY

percysunshine said:


> Huggy, tomorrow is Feb 2nd....groundhog day. If the Seahawks lose, they will have to experience it over and over and over and over and....



And when they win it will forever be bliss...  Good times... !!!!


----------



## longknife

This thread will certainly be interesting to read Monday morning.


----------



## Montrovant

I still can't decide if I should root against the Seahawks, since I'm a 49ers fan, or for them, since they are also NFC West.


----------



## HUGGY

longknife said:


> This thread will certainly be interesting to read Monday morning.



OORRRrrrrrrrr.... Will it ???


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> I still can't decide if I should root against the Seahawks, since I'm a 49ers fan, or for them, since they are also NFC West.



A thoughtfull 9ers fan....  *FUUURRRREAKY !!!!!*


----------



## percysunshine

You are golden Huggy;


"Here&#8217;s a true pigskin pick for you: The Seattle Seahawks will win the Super Bowl, according to Pancakes the pot-bellied pig.

On Thursday at the Fort Worth Zoo, Pancakes went for the Seattle Seahawks when the zoo plunked down bowls of Pancakes&#8217; favorite treats next to footballs for each of this year&#8217;s teams. The 3-year-old porcine prognosticator weighs in at 94 pounds, and likes to eat Cheerios, grapes and zucchini."

http://whateverblog.dallasnews.com/...amed-pancakes-picks-a-super-bowl-winner.html/








A Pig is never wrong...usually...

.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

JimH52 said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Hawks will get no help from the weather.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the weather forecast FAVORS the hawks. Manning I guarantee,wishes this game was in warmer weather where he cMIGHT have a chance to throw deep down the field.In these conditions,he is toast.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 49 and cloudy at game time.....sound like perfect game weather to me.
Click to expand...


they have also said that in the evening time the temp is suppose to drop to the low 30's and a 30% chance of rain and snow.Manning better hope that doesnt happen in the seond half.there goes his passing game right there.


----------



## member

BorisTheAnimal said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denver WILL trounce Seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _*Whatever you're smoking, I want some   But seriously. The Dimwits of Denver?  In your dreams!*_
Click to expand...






_*....the Superbowl.....*_


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Grampa Murked U said:


> Denver 45
> Seattle 24



You saw it here first


----------



## HUGGY

It's all been said..documented...rehashed..

Time to strap on the pads and go out and lay some wood on somebody !!!!!!

7 hours to go...

Must pace myself... 

Go Hawks !!!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

You goin out to watch the game Huggy?


----------



## HUGGY

Grampa Murked U said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denver 45
> Seattle 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You saw it here first
Click to expand...


Broncos goin down.. !!!

No Worries...  You can blame Obama..  !!  

Manning needs to come up with a mysterious off field injury before kickoff so he won't be blamed for the loss.  

This won't be good for his big fuckin legacy....

Just sayin...

Go Hawks !!


----------



## percysunshine

Wouldn't it be totally unexpected if Huggy's cable provider had a power outage today?


----------



## HUGGY

Grampa Murked U said:


> You goin out to watch the game Huggy?



Nope !

Got the big screen HD Digital TV.  Snagged it before pre season..  It's all good.  Been preparing for this day all season long.  Just me and the Pits.  They love the football too.  Most shows they just ignore except when a dog runs across the screen but during a football game they are locked in...smart dogs !!  

I'll toss Dre his football down the deck a few times...  I like it just like this for watchin my Hawks.. No interference.. Nobody sayin something stupid to jinx the team..

I'd like to wish you luck...but all I can offer is that I hope you don't choke on your chips today...

Thanks for the rep BTW !!!


----------



## HUGGY

percysunshine said:


> Wouldn't it be totally unexpected if Huggy's cable provider had a power outage today?



Be prepared !!!  Trust no one...  

Thought of that in pre season ... Bought a local antenna setup..  Get a perfect digital signal direct from Fox station.  I wasn't taking any chances.  

Just in case some yahoo hits a power pole and the lights go out I have my generator at the ready !!

No way in H E Double Toothpicks I'm missing this game !!!!


----------



## AquaAthena

Grampa Murked U said:


> Denver WILL trounce Seattle.




I'll be rooting for them.   

NEW YORK -- With just about 48 hours remaining until the Broncos and Seahawks kickoff Super Bowl XLVIII, not much has changed in terms of how Las Vegas perceives the game. *The Broncos are still a 2.5-point favorite.
*
Denver-Seattle opened up as pick but the line quickly moved in Denver's favor with lots of money coming in on Peyton Manning.

Given the weather conditions, it's a little surprising that the line hasn't moved more in Manning's favor. It's expected to be nice and sunny for most of the day with the weather eventually settling in at overcast and cold with low winds.

2014 Super Bowl Odds and Line: Broncos -2.5 on Sunday - CBSSports.com


----------



## HUGGY

AquaAthena said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denver WILL trounce Seattle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be rooting for them.
> 
> NEW YORK -- With just about 48 hours remaining until the Broncos and Seahawks kickoff Super Bowl XLVIII, not much has changed in terms of how Las Vegas perceives the game. *The Broncos are still a 2.5-point favorite.
> *
> Denver-Seattle opened up as pick but the line quickly moved in Denver's favor with lots of money coming in on Peyton Manning.
> 
> Given the weather conditions, it's a little surprising that the line hasn't moved more in Manning's favor. It's expected to be nice and sunny for most of the day with the weather eventually settling in at overcast and cold with low winds.
> 
> 2014 Super Bowl Odds and Line: Broncos -2.5 on Sunday - CBSSports.com
Click to expand...


It must be foggy down there on the Best Coast !!  

Obscuring your vision..  l:

I hope you have planned some activities for the late afternoon to salve your wounds.

Keep thinking them happy thoughts girl..  !!!  We don't want any angry wrinkles popping up on your pretty face.. 

And remember... Colin Kaepernick can't choke EVERY year... or can he.. ????


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Today is junk food & beer day. Got my beer but gotta head out & stock up on some high cholesterol.  

Little smokies in Jack Daniels sauce
Homade nacho dip
Assortment of chips
Pastrami & provolone
French rolls & aju sauce
Cashews & beer nuts
Rolaids


----------



## longknife

Saw a prophecy on Fox that it would be tied after 4 quarters and decided by a field goal.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

What's with all the idiots waiting till the last minute to get their food 

Not a parking stall open


----------



## Papageorgio

Grampa Murked U said:


> Today is junk food & beer day. Got my beer but gotta head out & stock up on some high cholesterol.
> 
> Little smokies in Jack Daniels sauce
> Homade nacho dip
> Assortment of chips
> Pastrami & provolone
> French rolls & aju sauce
> Cashews & beer nuts
> Rolaids



Pizza, and chips and my rum and coke. Also, peanuts, nachos. The little Smokies and Rolaids are a great idea.


----------



## Mudflap

The ol' lady had to go to town this morning and said Kroger's supermarket was PACKED. She didn't have to stop and didn't go past Wally World or any of the other stores, but I'll bet they are swamped too.


----------



## Star

HUGGY said:


> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be totally unexpected if Huggy's cable provider had a power outage today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be prepared !!! Trust no one...
> 
> Thought of that in pre season ... Bought a local antenna setup.. Get a perfect digital signal direct from Fox station. I wasn't taking any chances.
> 
> Just in case some yahoo hits a power pole and the lights go out I have my generator at the ready !!
> 
> No way in H E Double Toothpicks I'm missing this game !!!!
Click to expand...

 

My plans for the Super Bowl are:
I'll be leaving soon to meet a group of guys (except for one - lucky dog will be at MetLife) at a sports bar in Bellevue, WA. 
We used to call ourselves a baseball team, now we call ourselves "the golf group"... then-----then after the game, we plan to taxi down to an area known as Pioneer Square to turn over police cars, and smash store front windows - LOL


Guess who will be making the most money per minute for the Super Bowl?

*We took a look at some of the day's top performers and broke down just how much they'll be raking in per minute of the Super Bowl.* ~ by Joanna & Johnny

Edited by Star
*The Players*


*Peyton Manning (Quarterback, Denver) - $16,167 a minute*

*Russell Wilson (Quarterback, Seattle) - $1,414 a minute*

*Knowshon Moreno (Running Back, Denver) - $3,700 a minute*

*Marshawn Lynch (Running Back, Seattle) - $8,273 a minute*

*Richard Sherman (Cornerback, Seattle) - $1,343 a minute*

*Matt Prater (Kicker, Denver) - $3,722 a minute*

*Clint Gresham (Long snapper, Seattle) - $1,490 a minute* 

*The Supporting Cast*


*Referee - $173 a minute*

*Cheerleader - 60 cents a minute*


*NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell - $25,877 a minute*
Football has treated Roger Goodell well. His $29.5 million annual salary is more than the entire Oakland Raiders' defense combined. We bet his seats for the Super Bowl won't be too shabby either.

_Note: Salaries (which include base salary plus signing bonus) are based on a 19-game season at 60 minutes a game. This leaves many hours of off-the-field training, practicing, and team travel unaccounted for, but for the purpose of this story, we only captured their on-the-field value. We've factored in the $49,000 "You're in the Super Bowl" bonus that players from both teams receive, but haven't included the additional $49,000 bonus the players from the winning team will earn. Likewise, no endorsements or sponsorship salaries are included. Salary source: Spotrac._


----------



## Star

Grampa Murked U said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denver 45
> Seattle 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You saw it here first
Click to expand...

 

One last pre-game post on this thread.

Seattle - 34
Denver - 20

Wilson runs for over 100 yds and a TD, passes for over 200 yds and a TD
Harvin - over 100yds receiving, over 100 return yds/maybe Tate

Manning passes for over 300yds 2 TD's, and-----and two of Manning's flutter balls get picked, one on a well rehearsed tip play - nobody does it better.


----------



## HUGGY

Star said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denver 45
> Seattle 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You saw it here first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One last pre-game post on this thread.
> 
> Seattle - 34
> Denver - 20
> 
> Wilson runs for over 100 yds and a TD, passes for over 200 yds and a TD
> Harvin - over 100yds receiving, over 100 return yds/maybe Tate
> 
> Manning passes for over 300yds 2 TD's, and-----and two of Manning's flutter balls get picked, one on a well rehearsed tip play - nobody does it better.
Click to expand...


Sounds about right..


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

HUGGY said:


> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> You saw it here first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One last pre-game post on this thread.
> 
> Seattle - 34
> Denver - 20
> 
> Wilson runs for over 100 yds and a TD, passes for over 200 yds and a TD
> Harvin - over 100yds receiving, over 100 return yds/maybe Tate
> 
> Manning passes for over 300yds 2 TD's, and-----and two of Manning's flutter balls get picked, one on a well rehearsed tip play - nobody does it better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds about right..
Click to expand...


Wet dreams


----------



## percysunshine

Star said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> percysunshine said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wouldn't it be totally unexpected if Huggy's cable provider had a power outage today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Be prepared !!! Trust no one...
> 
> Thought of that in pre season ... Bought a local antenna setup.. Get a perfect digital signal direct from Fox station. I wasn't taking any chances.
> 
> Just in case some yahoo hits a power pole and the lights go out I have my generator at the ready !!
> 
> No way in H E Double Toothpicks I'm missing this game !!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> My plans for the Super Bowl are:
> I'll be leaving soon to meet a group of guys (except for one - lucky dog will be at MetLife) at a sports bar in Bellevue, WA.
> We used to call ourselves a baseball team, now we call ourselves "the golf group"... then-----then after the game, we plan to taxi down to an area known as Pioneer Square to turn over police cars, and smash store front windows - LOL
> 
> 
> Guess who will be making the most money per minute for the Super Bowl?
> 
> *We took a look at some of the day's top performers and broke down just how much they'll be raking in per minute of the Super Bowl.* ~ by Joanna & Johnny
> 
> Edited by Star
> *The Players*
> 
> 
> *Peyton Manning (Quarterback, Denver) - $16,167 a minute*
> 
> *Russell Wilson (Quarterback, Seattle) - $1,414 a minute*
> 
> *Knowshon Moreno (Running Back, Denver) - $3,700 a minute*
> 
> *Marshawn Lynch (Running Back, Seattle) - $8,273 a minute*
> 
> *Richard Sherman (Cornerback, Seattle) - $1,343 a minute*
> 
> *Matt Prater (Kicker, Denver) - $3,722 a minute*
> 
> *Clint Gresham (Long snapper, Seattle) - $1,490 a minute*
> 
> *The Supporting Cast*
> 
> 
> *Referee - $173 a minute*
> 
> *Cheerleader - 60 cents a minute*
> 
> 
> *NFL Commissioner Roger Goodell - $25,877 a minute*
> Football has treated Roger Goodell well. His $29.5 million annual salary is more than the entire Oakland Raiders' defense combined. We bet his seats for the Super Bowl won't be too shabby either.
> 
> _Note: Salaries (which include base salary plus signing bonus) are based on a 19-game season at 60 minutes a game. This leaves many hours of off-the-field training, practicing, and team travel unaccounted for, but for the purpose of this story, we only captured their on-the-field value. We've factored in the $49,000 "You're in the Super Bowl" bonus that players from both teams receive, but haven't included the additional $49,000 bonus the players from the winning team will earn. Likewise, no endorsements or sponsorship salaries are included. Salary source: Spotrac._
Click to expand...



Sooo ... the cheerleader will cost you what...about 45 cents? Good deal.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> You saw it here first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One last pre-game post on this thread.
> 
> Seattle - 34
> Denver - 20
> 
> Wilson runs for over 100 yds and a TD, passes for over 200 yds and a TD
> Harvin - over 100yds receiving, over 100 return yds/maybe Tate
> 
> Manning passes for over 300yds 2 TD's, and-----and two of Manning's flutter balls get picked, one on a well rehearsed tip play - nobody does it better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sounds about right..
Click to expand...


I'm not denigrating Wilson's running abilities, but how often has he gotten to 100 rushing yards in a game?

Now Lynch over 100, sure!


----------



## Jughead

Watching the pre-game as we speak! In just a few minutes, Bill O'Reilly will interview Obama! The opening kickoff is just 2 hours away!
GO BRONCOS!!!


----------



## Truthseeker420

Star said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denver 45
> Seattle 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You saw it here first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One last pre-game post on this thread.
> 
> Seattle - 34
> Denver - 20
> 
> Wilson runs for over 100 yds and a TD, passes for over 200 yds and a TD
> Harvin - over 100yds receiving, over 100 return yds/maybe Tate
> 
> Manning passes for over 300yds 2 TD's, and-----and two of Manning's flutter balls get picked, one on a well rehearsed tip play - nobody does it better.
Click to expand...


Denver only gave up 16 points to Tom Brady and the Patriots and you think Wilson will score 34 points?


----------



## Samson

Truthseeker420 said:


> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> You saw it here first
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One last pre-game post on this thread.
> 
> Seattle - 34
> Denver - 20
> 
> Wilson runs for over 100 yds and a TD, passes for over 200 yds and a TD
> Harvin - over 100yds receiving, over 100 return yds/maybe Tate
> 
> Manning passes for over 300yds 2 TD's, and-----and two of Manning's flutter balls get picked, one on a well rehearsed tip play - nobody does it better.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Denver only gave up 16 points to Tom Brady and the Patriots and you think Wilson will score 34 points?
Click to expand...


Bitches in MA are still butt-hurt over that:


----------



## Samson

Grampa Murked U said:


> Today is junk food & beer day. Got my beer but gotta head out & stock up on some high cholesterol.
> 
> Little smokies in Jack Daniels sauce
> Homade nacho dip
> Assortment of chips
> Pastrami & provolone
> French rolls & aju sauce
> Cashews & beer nuts
> Rolaids



Smoked Gouda and Triscuits
Pot Stickers
Potato Chips
Egg rolls
Pizza
Ribs
Alouette Chese Spread
Chicken Basil Bites
Cracker assortment
.....

Coors, of course.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Star said:
> 
> 
> 
> One last pre-game post on this thread.
> 
> Seattle - 34
> Denver - 20
> 
> Wilson runs for over 100 yds and a TD, passes for over 200 yds and a TD
> Harvin - over 100yds receiving, over 100 return yds/maybe Tate
> 
> Manning passes for over 300yds 2 TD's, and-----and two of Manning's flutter balls get picked, one on a well rehearsed tip play - nobody does it better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds about right..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not denigrating Wilson's running abilities, but how often has he gotten to 100 rushing yards in a game?
> 
> Now Lynch over 100, sure!
Click to expand...


One hour and 15 minutes til kickoff.  This is as good as it gets approaching the biggest our team has had the opportunity to win in any game as a fan.

Lynch should get his yards.. His will to carry whomever jumps on his back the extra distance is unmatched in the NFL.

Wilson has legs but he only runs out of the pocket to extend plays and avoid being sacked when he can.  He keeps his eyes locked on his recievers so he can find someone in open grass or breaking free and about to become open.  He rarely runs to gain yards as it is almost always a better choice to pass the ball to someone that is already downfield.  If upon occasion there are no targets available that means that past the LOS he will find a way to use his legs to get the first down.  

It wouldn't be good for the Seahawks if Wilson was forced to run for 100 yards.  That would mean the Denver Broncos are covering our recievers tight the whole game.  Extremely unlikely scenerio as Denvers DBs are not that good with the exception of the aging Champ Bailey.


----------



## Samson




----------



## HUGGY

Samson said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Today is junk food & beer day. Got my beer but gotta head out & stock up on some high cholesterol.
> 
> Little smokies in Jack Daniels sauce
> Homade nacho dip
> Assortment of chips
> Pastrami & provolone
> French rolls & aju sauce
> Cashews & beer nuts
> Rolaids
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Smoked Gouda and Triscuits
> Pot Stickers
> Potato Chips
> Egg rolls
> Pizza
> Ribs
> Alouette Chese Spread
> Chicken Basil Bites
> Cracker assortment
> .....
> 
> Coors, of course.
Click to expand...


Coors...= fermented rocky mountain goat piss..  

Me and the Pits... we are  just going to tear into a just roasted garlic, salt and peppered chicken ..dip the pieces in the spicey sour cream.  Maybe some mexi style chips with salsa and more sour cream..after we devour the chicken.. 

Oh ya can't forget the doggy treats I just fresh baked before the chicken..a couple of big bowls ...baked in cupcake papers .. I eat em too...very yummy !

I am half way through my first Margarita especial.. equal parts tequilla, margarita mixer, oragne juice and cranberry juice. 

Got beer and clamato for after I run out of the Jose' Querrvo..

Good luck with your spread... I apologise right now about what the Hawks are about to do to the Broncos.


----------



## Samson

Star said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, Sherman has really pissed off football fans.
> 
> Manning seems to be in a zone and determined, he didn't smile after the win, he congratulated Brady and talked how great the Pats were, then was ready to move.
> 
> If he stays focused, he could be a fright for the Seahawks.
> 
> Seattle has the ability to force errors and that chaos they inflict,can work to their advantage.
> 
> It should be a pretty good Super Bowl, to early to make a prediction, I also wonder how much the secondary can get away with in the game, that could be a determining factor.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Peyton Manning may very well be the greatest NFL QB ever but-----but Manning's career winning pct. against the weather i.e. when the temperature at kickoff is 32° or below is only 36.4%.
> 
> Nate Silver's Super Bowl weather prediction: *This year's Super Bowl in East Rutherford, N.J. is expected to be colder.* Super Bowl Sunday will feature a high of 37 degrees and a low of 25, with a possibility of rain and snow showers, according to the latest AccuWeather forecast.
> .
Click to expand...









..Updated: 2/2/2014.
.
*Super Bowl weather: Mild and mostly dry*
Super Bowl weather: Mild and mostly dry - Weather, forecasts, news, blogs and maps - MSN Weather


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds about right..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not denigrating Wilson's running abilities, but how often has he gotten to 100 rushing yards in a game?
> 
> Now Lynch over 100, sure!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> One hour and 15 minutes til kickoff.  This is as good as it gets approaching the biggest our team has had the opportunity to win in any game as a fan.
> 
> Lynch should get his yards.. His will to carry whomever jumps on his back the extra distance is unmatched in the NFL.
> 
> Wilson has legs but he only runs out of the pocket to extend plays and avoid being sacked when he can.  He keeps his eyes locked on his recievers so he can find someone in open grass or breaking free and about to become open.  He rarely runs to gain yards as it is almost always a better choice to pass the ball to someone that is already downfield.  If upon occasion there are no targets available that means that past the LOS he will find a way to use his legs to get the first down.
> 
> It wouldn't be good for the Seahawks if Wilson was forced to run for 100 yards.  That would mean the Denver Broncos are covering our recievers tight the whole game.  Extremely unlikely scenerio as Denvers DBs are not that good with the exception of the aging Champ Bailey.
Click to expand...


The Bronco D has played pretty well so far in the playoffs, though.....that will be the deciding factor for them, how well their D can hold up for 60 minutes.


----------



## Billo_Really

Alright *Huggy*, 

It's whoop-ass time!​


----------



## Sarah G

Why no poll?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Sarah G said:


> Why no poll?



The outcome is predetermined.  No need


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Enough singing, lets play!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Omfg


----------



## Sarah G

Challenging the spot.  Crazy so far.


----------



## Sarah G

Kicking team unnecessary roughness.  

Let's not be too rough now.


----------



## Sarah G

Dang, Seattle is getting rough.


----------



## Mr. H.

This is tits! Fox streaming the game live. Watching on my laptop (no cable here).


----------



## Sarah G

Best commercial so far, Metlife with Schroeder playing the Star Spangled Banner on piano on the Superbowl field.  Really good.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZoaTWRbOnwk]MetLife : National Anthem - Peanuts Super Bowl Commercial 2014 - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Denver is playing like shit


----------



## Sarah G

Interception.  Oh good grief.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

The "trouncing" has been delayed temporarily so as to not upset Huggy too much


----------



## Sarah G

First touchdown of the game.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Living in Indiana and having watched Manning many, many games - the "bad Manning" is who has showed up so far. 
Manning has a "split personality" in different games:
*Manning I* (bad Manning) - frustrated, anxious, temper on his sleeve...result - bad throws and interceptions....one of the worst QB's in the NFL.
*Manning II* (good Manning) - determined, laser-like focus with an equally deadly accurate arm. One of the best QB's in the NFL. Incredible.


----------



## Sarah G

So what's happening with Peyton Manning?  Is he playing?


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

iamwhatiseem said:


> Living in Indiana and having watched Manning many, many games - the "bad Manning" is who has showed up so far.
> Manning has a "split personality" in different games:
> *Manning I* (bad Manning) - frustrated, anxious, temper on his sleeve...result - bad throws and interceptions....one of the worst QB's in the NFL.
> *Manning II* (good Manning) - determined, laser-like focus with an equally deadly accurate arm. One of the best QB's in the NFL. Incredible.



Looks more like an exceptional defense than a bad Manning to me


----------



## Moonglow

We all knew the Bronco's would lose. You didn't get the memo gramps? Odds were 100-1.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Moonglow said:


> We all knew the Bronco's would lose. You didn't get the memo gramps? Odds were 100-1.



I don't get Disney Land texts on my phone


----------



## Sarah G

Picked off by Seahawks, TD.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Grampa Murked U said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Living in Indiana and having watched Manning many, many games - the "bad Manning" is who has showed up so far.
> Manning has a "split personality" in different games:
> *Manning I* (bad Manning) - frustrated, anxious, temper on his sleeve...result - bad throws and interceptions....one of the worst QB's in the NFL.
> *Manning II* (good Manning) - determined, laser-like focus with an equally deadly accurate arm. One of the best QB's in the NFL. Incredible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Looks more like an exceptional defense than a bad Manning to me
Click to expand...


Oh don't get me wrong - Seattle, like the Steelers, has won game after game after game with their defense.


----------



## Sarah G

They were all over Manning.  Sad.


----------



## Toro

22-0

This one's over.


----------



## Truthseeker420

Put Tebow  in !


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Seattle defense is having their way. The only thing that can help Denver now is A LOT of luck.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Where is Huggy to rub it in?


----------



## Sarah G

Truthseeker420 said:


> Put Tebow  in !



Did you see his commercial?  

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82L8gL12ZbM]T Mobile Super Bowl Ad Tim Tebow #nocontract - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## hjmick

Defense wins games...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

He's down. Denver ball


----------



## Sarah G

Broncos fans should just turn it off for now.  Pitiful.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

I was not expecting a blow out like this.
But like I said, if the wrong Manning shows up...


----------



## Truthseeker420

Sarah G said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Put Tebow  in !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you see his commercial?
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=82L8gL12ZbM]T Mobile Super Bowl Ad Tim Tebow #nocontract - YouTube[/ame]
Click to expand...


----------



## hjmick

Seattle is hoping they'll cancel half-time and just let them keep playing...


----------



## JimBowie1958

I hate the Seahawks.

That is all.


I will chew my leather strip in private now, thank you.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Who would've thought one of the highest octane teams in the NFL would look like this after a record breaking season.

Weird shit.


----------



## Sarah G

hjmick said:


> Seattle is hoping they'll cancel half-time and just let them keep playing...



Denver's on a roll.  Looking better.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Was that a teaser I just saw for 24?!


----------



## Toro

What a stupid call.

Take the FG.  Get on the board.

Idiotic.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Giving up 3 the way they've played?

Shoot the fucking coach


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Well....goes without saying Seattle completely owned the 1st half.
IF Manning shows up for the 2nd half and Seattle's defense falls on it's face  - Denver can still win. 
But that is a mighty tall order..


----------



## Truthseeker420

Toro said:


> What a stupid call.
> 
> Take the FG.  Get on the board.
> 
> Idiotic.



Totally agree.


----------



## Zander

Donkeys!!! Shut down!!!! Seahawks  "D" dominates!! Offense, not so much.....

Manning will adjust. Seattle may not have enough of a lead? 

Either way, I am glad I don't gamble.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

iamwhatiseem said:


> Well....goes without saying Seattle completely owned the 1st half.
> IF Manning shows up for the 2nd half and Seattle's defense falls on it's face  - Denver can still win.
> But that is a mighty tall order..



Manning needs to spread the defense out and all the little pitches for 6 yards aren't going to accomplish that. Where's his deep ball?


----------



## Sarah G

Truthseeker420 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid call.
> 
> Take the FG.  Get on the board.
> 
> Idiotic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree.
Click to expand...


Me too.


----------



## Montrovant

Grampa Murked U said:


> Was that a teaser I just saw for 24?!



Yes, I do believe it was.


----------



## Montrovant

Truthseeker420 said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid call.
> 
> Take the FG.  Get on the board.
> 
> Idiotic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree.
Click to expand...


I disagree.

Denver is getting beaten so badly, with no evidence of things changing, they needed a td.

If it had been a bit longer yardage, sure, but 2 yards for the best offense in the league?  If you can't get that, knowing how badly you need it, you're not likely to come back to win the game anyway.  

Besides, 3 points still keeps it at a 3 score game minimum.


----------



## HUGGY

Billo_Really said:


> Alright *Huggy*,
> 
> It's whoop-ass time!​



It appears your can of whoop ass was out of date and lost all of it's fizz...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Montrovant said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid call.
> 
> Take the FG.  Get on the board.
> 
> Idiotic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> Denver is getting beaten so badly, with no evidence of things changing, they needed a td.
> 
> If it had been a bit longer yardage, sure, but 2 yards for the best offense in the league?  If you can't get that, knowing how badly you need it, you're not likely to come back to win the game anyway.
> 
> Besides, 3 points still keeps it at a 3 score game minimum.
Click to expand...


3 scores for a win not a loss. It was a terrible call


----------



## Montrovant

Grampa Murked U said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well....goes without saying Seattle completely owned the 1st half.
> IF Manning shows up for the 2nd half and Seattle's defense falls on it's face  - Denver can still win.
> But that is a mighty tall order..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Manning needs to spread the defense out and all the little pitches for 6 yards aren't going to accomplish that. Where's his deep ball?
Click to expand...


He threw a couple of deep attempts.

The thing is, from what I remember of the Denver games I watched, those little short throws are the mainstay of the Denver offense.  Those wide receiver screens, quick outs, and let the receiver get yards after the catch....very West Coast offense in strategy.  In this case, however, Seattle has just been able to dominate them defensively.


----------



## Montrovant

Grampa Murked U said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> Denver is getting beaten so badly, with no evidence of things changing, they needed a td.
> 
> If it had been a bit longer yardage, sure, but 2 yards for the best offense in the league?  If you can't get that, knowing how badly you need it, you're not likely to come back to win the game anyway.
> 
> Besides, 3 points still keeps it at a 3 score game minimum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 3 scores for a win not a loss. It was a terrible call
Click to expand...


A lot of conservative playcallers here!

You're down 22-0 to the best defense in football.....that's when you need to take chances!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

What is this halftime,  an 80's 90s throwback?


----------



## HUGGY

Grampa Murked U said:


> Where is Huggy to rub it in?



There is no need or desire.  My Hawks D came to play.. Denver wasn't prepared for the Seahawk's speed in the D-Line which has moved Manning out of his comfort zone and pretty much stopped the Denver run game.

Seattle obviously has come to play.  This game isn't too big for Wilson.  I actually feel for the Bronco fans.  I hope you guys can get it together in the second half and make a more competitive game of it.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Huggy to rub it in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no need or desire.  My Hawks D came to play.. Denver wasn't prepared for the Seahawk's speed in the D-Line which has moved Manning out of his comfort zone and pretty much stopped the Denver run game.
> 
> Seattle obviously has come to play.  This game isn't too big for Wilson.  I actually feel for the Bronco fans.  I hope you guys can get it together in the second half and make a more competitive game of it.
Click to expand...


Wilson hasn't needed to do that much.  

At least Harvin has gotten some good plays in without breaking!


----------



## Montrovant

Grampa Murked U said:


> What is this halftime,  an 80's 90s throwback?



I never bother with the halftime shows.

On the other hand, I did like that 80s reminiscing Radio Shack commercial.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Well at least one thing is consistent...another lousy half time show.
Who the heck was that 1st guy...Bruno what? The kid thinks he is James Brown or something?


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Huggy to rub it in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no need or desire.  My Hawks D came to play.. Denver wasn't prepared for the Seahawk's speed in the D-Line which has moved Manning out of his comfort zone and pretty much stopped the Denver run game.
> 
> Seattle obviously has come to play.  This game isn't too big for Wilson.  I actually feel for the Bronco fans.  I hope you guys can get it together in the second half and make a more competitive game of it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wilson hasn't needed to do that much.
> 
> At least Harvin has gotten some good plays in without breaking!
Click to expand...


----------



## Votto

Grampa Murked U said:


> Denver WILL trounce Seattle.



My dog is a Bronco fan as well

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qKxlvWOqmFs]My dog Morrison SCOOTING on the carpet like 7 times! [Butt Drag] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Flopper

If the Seahawk's performance in the second half against the number 1 offense in country is as good as the first half, then when did an NFL team have a better defense than Seattle?


----------



## rightwinger

Hawks have Manning completely baffled


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

HUGGY said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where is Huggy to rub it in?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is no need or desire.  My Hawks D came to play.. Denver wasn't prepared for the Seahawk's speed in the D-Line which has moved Manning out of his comfort zone and pretty much stopped the Denver run game.
> 
> Seattle obviously has come to play.  This game isn't too big for Wilson.  I actually feel for the Bronco fans.  I hope you guys can get it together in the second half and make a more competitive game of it.
Click to expand...


I never took you for a good sport. Well played Huggy, well played


----------



## Flopper

rightwinger said:


> Hawks have Manning completely baffled


If there's not a dramatic shift in the game, I think Lynch is going to look really good in second half.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

That look on Manning's face as the first snap flew by his face hasn't left him yet.


----------



## Sarah G

Good run.


----------



## Truthseeker420

Montrovant said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Toro said:
> 
> 
> 
> What a stupid call.
> 
> Take the FG.  Get on the board.
> 
> Idiotic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I disagree.
> 
> Denver is getting beaten so badly, with no evidence of things changing, they needed a td.
> 
> If it had been a bit longer yardage, sure, but 2 yards for the best offense in the league?  If you can't get that, knowing how badly you need it, you're not likely to come back to win the game anyway.
> 
> Besides, 3 points still keeps it at a 3 score game minimum.
Click to expand...


They could have went into the locker room  feeling a lot better. When having trouble scouring the first points are always the hardest.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Unfuckingbelieveable.......


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Ok...that's gotta hurt.


----------



## Pop23

Break up the Seahawks!


----------



## g5000

This is the worst Super Bowl ever.  

I am glad the Seahawks are winning, but it feels so ridiculous I can't enjoy it.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

...SIDELINE.......
WTF is those Lost in Space silver jackets worn by the hawks...who the hell designed them things??? Ronco??


----------



## g5000

Is Manning sleepwalking?


----------



## skye

whose winning?


----------



## Flopper

g5000 said:


> Is Manning sleepwalking?


I think Seattle's offense line is just too fast for him.  He's throwing too soon and into coverage.


----------



## Sarah G

Is that Sherman down?


----------



## g5000

skye said:


> whose winning?



The Broncos are getting skunked. Big time.


----------



## skye

g5000 said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> whose winning?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Broncos are getting skunked. Big time.
Click to expand...


Thank you!


----------



## Flopper

g5000 said:


> This is the worst Super Bowl ever.
> 
> I am glad the Seahawks are winning, but it feels so ridiculous I can't enjoy it.


The good games are the playoffs and the conference championships.  Superbowls are often not very super.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Another bad throw by Peyton


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## iamwhatiseem

Taking a quick look...there has never been a Super bowl with a scoreless game by the loser.
Just sayin


----------



## JimH52

The Seahawks are completely outplaying the Broncos in every facet of the game.  No weather issue, no ref issue, no injury issue.


----------



## Sarah G

Denver still zero points on the board and we're into the 3rd.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Well... I will give it about 10 more minutes then I am going to read before beddi-bye.
[sigh]...yet another crappy Super Bowl


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

When is the Datona 500?


----------



## Sarah G

Grampa Murked U said:


> When is the Datona 500?



I don't know, we still have 6 weeks of Winter.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Sarah G said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> When is the Datona 500?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, we still have 6 weeks of Winter.
Click to expand...


Not in Florida darlin


----------



## Immanuel

I am no fan of the 'hawks, but they are dominating in every facet of the game.  They have definitely handled the Broncos offense without any trouble.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I hope Manning retires


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Worst Superbowl ever


----------



## Sarah G

Wow.


----------



## Sarah G

Grampa Murked U said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> When is the Datona 500?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, we still have 6 weeks of Winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in Florida darlin
Click to expand...


Atlanta?


----------



## Pop23

Florida State will come back!


----------



## g5000

Not one of the Seahawks has ever been to a Super Bowl before today.


----------



## Sarah G

This is freaking unbelievable.


----------



## g5000

Textbook passing.  Unbelievable precision.


----------



## Zander

This game is a real blow out and a yawner. Manning did exactly what everyone who hates him expected- he choked.  

The best part so far has been Bruno Mars.....That young man has some talent!! 

Congrats to the Seattle fans though. Looks like Seattle will finally win one!!


----------



## Toro

Holy fuck, is this ever BORING!

All I wanted was to see a good game.


----------



## g5000

Zander said:


> This game is a real blow out and a yawner. Manning did exactly what everyone who hates him expected- he choked.
> 
> The best part so far has been Bruno Mars.....That young man has some talent!!
> 
> Congrats to the Seattle fans though. Looks like Seattle will finally win one!!



I did admire Bruno Mars moving like James Brown.


----------



## Sarah G

It's like a walk in the park for Wilson.


----------



## Papageorgio

Grampa Murked U said:


> When is the Datona 500?



February 23.


----------



## AquaAthena

Zander said:


> This game is a real blow out and a yawner. Manning did exactly what everyone who hates him expected- he choked.
> 
> The best part so far has been Bruno Mars.....That young man has some talent!!
> 
> Congrats to the Seattle fans though. Looks like Seattle will finally win one!!



Great post, Zander. I feel the same way on all accounts. Sorry, for the Broncos, but it showed us who the best team was, and that was my ultimate goal, in spite of my preferences, ; to see the best team win. 

And WOW!!!!!!  Best SB half time EVER!!!


----------



## Papageorgio

Nothing is else is on during the game. Pretty boring night.

Congrats Seattle fans, 35 plus years of suffering end. 

I wish the Mariners could win.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## Immanuel

You know... I said 60-0 BUT DAMNIT, I VERY CLEARLY SAID I WANTED DENVER TO WIN!


----------



## Samson

Seattle Seahawks


----------



## Sarah G

Now they're doing facemasks and laughing about it.


----------



## Sarah G

Maybe they'll get a TD now.  They really don't want to be humiliated.


----------



## Papageorgio

Too late.


----------



## g5000

2 point conversion!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Ya know, I wasn't really paying attention but the Superbowl adds seemed as bad as Denver. 

I miss the budweiser lizzards


----------



## Zander

AquaAthena said:


> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> This game is a real blow out and a yawner. Manning did exactly what everyone who hates him expected- he choked.
> 
> The best part so far has been Bruno Mars.....That young man has some talent!!
> 
> Congrats to the Seattle fans though. Looks like Seattle will finally win one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great post, Zander. I feel the same way on all accounts. Sorry, for the Broncos, but it showed us who the best team was, and that was my ultimate goal, in spite of my preferences, ; to see the best team win.
> 
> And WOW!!!!!!  Best SB half time EVER!!!
Click to expand...


I thoroughly enjoyed it. He put on a helluva show.  Got me on my feet dancing!! He really is a masterful "entertainer".  The dancing, singing, costumes.-all first rate.  It was all so classy and well done. 

He has some good songs too. I'd never even heard of him before today!


----------



## namvet

Hawks are running a clinic. fuck those jackass's


----------



## Samson

Grampa Murked U said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> When is the Datona 500?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know, we still have 6 weeks of Winter.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not in Florida darlin
Click to expand...


Yep, tomorrow I'm flying to Ft. Lauderdale.



Leavin' the Von Miller Jersey behind.



I cannot imagine what it might have been like to be a Vikings Fan during the 70's.....Holy Crap.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Zander said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zander said:
> 
> 
> 
> This game is a real blow out and a yawner. Manning did exactly what everyone who hates him expected- he choked.
> 
> The best part so far has been Bruno Mars.....That young man has some talent!!
> 
> Congrats to the Seattle fans though. Looks like Seattle will finally win one!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Great post, Zander. I feel the same way on all accounts. Sorry, for the Broncos, but it showed us who the best team was, and that was my ultimate goal, in spite of my preferences, ; to see the best team win.
> 
> And WOW!!!!!!  Best SB half time EVER!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thoroughly enjoyed it. He put on a helluva show.  Got me on my feet dancing!! He really is a masterful "entertainer".  The dancing, singing, costumes.-all first rate.  It was all so classy and well done.
> 
> He has some good songs too. I'd never even heard of him before today!
Click to expand...


That wasn't dancing lol. His feet NEVER moved. He swinged left n right. Thats it.


----------



## Michelle420

Grampa Murked U said:


> Ya know, I wasn't really paying attention but the Superbowl adds seemed as bad as Denver.
> 
> I miss the budweiser lizzards


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Looks like I may have had the score right, just backwards lol


----------



## Samson

Grampa Murked U said:


> Ya know, I wasn't really paying attention but the Superbowl adds seemed as bad as Denver.
> 
> I miss the budweiser lizzards



Indeed.

Really the worst ads I can recall, best was Doritos Time Machine, and the Car ad with the dogs with the big heads.

Worst was the Chevey/Cancer ad......talk about a buz-kill.


----------



## hjmick

Even Manning Magic can't fix this...


Stick a fork in 'em...


----------



## manifold

I'm loving every fuck'n minute of this game! 

I just logged in to give the Hugster a high five.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I hope Denver has a large supply of Preparation H


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

manifold said:


> I'm loving every fuck'n minute of this game!
> 
> I just logged in to give the Hugster a high five.



For Seattle fans im sure. For the rest of America,  a snooze fest


----------



## Sarah G

Looks like Sherman got hit hard a couple of times.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## mudwhistle

Sherman got carted off the field.

He's the only D-back that hasn't been holding his man all night.


----------



## mudwhistle

Who's going to be MVP, because nobody sticks out at all.


----------



## g5000

Samson said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, I wasn't really paying attention but the Superbowl adds seemed as bad as Denver.
> 
> I miss the budweiser lizzards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Really the worst ads I can recall, best was Doritos Time Machine, and the Car ad with the dogs with the big heads.
> 
> Worst was the Chevey/Cancer ad......talk about a buz-kill.
Click to expand...


Yeah.  The Doritos time machine was good.


----------



## mudwhistle

I'm happy for Seattle.

A dominating performance.


----------



## Sarah G

Sherman has an ankle injury.


----------



## mudwhistle

g5000 said:


> Samson said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ya know, I wasn't really paying attention but the Superbowl adds seemed as bad as Denver.
> 
> I miss the budweiser lizzards
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.
> 
> Really the worst ads I can recall, best was Doritos Time Machine, and the Car ad with the dogs with the big heads.
> 
> Worst was the Chevey/Cancer ad......talk about a buz-kill.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah.  The Doritos time machine was good.
Click to expand...


The English guys and the Jags wasn't bad.


----------



## g5000

mudwhistle said:


> Who's going to be MVP, because nobody sticks out at all.



Wilson.


----------



## mudwhistle

Russell Wilson didn't screw it up so I guess he's the MVP.


----------



## Sarah G

g5000 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's going to be MVP, because nobody sticks out at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilson.
Click to expand...


I agree although his offense has been protecting him and making great plays.


----------



## mudwhistle

g5000 said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's going to be MVP, because nobody sticks out at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilson.
Click to expand...



The Defense as a unit was the real MVP.


----------



## g5000

mudwhistle said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's going to be MVP, because nobody sticks out at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> The Defense as a unit was the real MVP.
Click to expand...


Yep.


----------



## Montrovant

I'd rather Percy Harvin get MVP than Wilson....although I agree wholeheartedly that the entire defense deserves it.

This has been an incredible team effort by Seattle.  Almost every player has played a good game for them.


----------



## Papageorgio

Nice win Huggy! 

It all goes to Huggy, he was there at the beginning and was there at the end, the rest of you so called Seahawk fans...nothing but pretenders.

Congrats Huggy.


----------



## Meister

Meister said:


> I always felt that a good defense can beat a good offense.



Looks like I was right.


----------



## Meister

Papageorgio said:


> Nice win Huggy!
> 
> It all goes to Huggy, he was there at the beginning and was there at the end, the rest of you so called Seahawk fans...nothing but pretenders.
> 
> Congrats Huggy.



Pretenders?  Hardly


----------



## aaronleland

Grampa Murked U said:


> Denver WILL trounce Seattle.



Indeed.


----------



## Papageorgio

Meister said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice win Huggy!
> 
> It all goes to Huggy, he was there at the beginning and was there at the end, the rest of you so called Seahawk fans...nothing but pretenders.
> 
> Congrats Huggy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretenders?  Hardly
Click to expand...


Who, Huggy was the only Seahawk fan from beginning to end on this board. 9/11 abandoned them once, the rest never posted until the playoffs. They are the bandwagon fans. 

So, Congrats to Huggy, the rest are bandwagon fans.


----------



## Montrovant

Wow, they gave the MVP to Smith!  I'm shocked they were willing to give it to a defensive player, even if no one on the offense stood out particularly.


----------



## skye

who won?


----------



## Votto

I'm sorry, weren't they suppose to play a game tonight?

The Broncos really should be given time to practice before the game though like Seattle did.


----------



## Votto

skye said:


> who won?



The Browns.  They took the Super Bowl in a 4 game sweep!!


----------



## Samson

skye said:


> who won?






No other threads within which to post tonight?


----------



## Sarah G

Votto said:


> I'm sorry, weren't they suppose to play a game tonight?



You're not as sorry as Denver is tonight.


----------



## Mr. H.

This is one of those instances when I wish I had a time machine. I mean, who would bet Broncos -30?


----------



## Meister

Papageorgio said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice win Huggy!
> 
> It all goes to Huggy, he was there at the beginning and was there at the end, the rest of you so called Seahawk fans...nothing but pretenders.
> 
> Congrats Huggy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretenders?  Hardly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who, Huggy was the only Seahawk fan from beginning to end on this board. 9/11 abandoned them once, the rest never posted until the playoffs. They are the bandwagon fans.
> 
> So, Congrats to Huggy, the rest are bandwagon fans.
Click to expand...

Actually, Papageorgio, anyone in the northwest is a Hawk fan....most are die hards.  Huggy is just more intent on letting ya'll know it, and not taking anything away from Huggy.


----------



## percysunshine

What was the name of that guy who ran the second half kick-off back for a touchdown?...hmmm....

https://www.google.com/#q=percy+seahawk+score

You owe me big time Huggy....Chuckle...


----------



## bodecea

Papageorgio said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice win Huggy!
> 
> It all goes to Huggy, he was there at the beginning and was there at the end, the rest of you so called Seahawk fans...nothing but pretenders.
> 
> Congrats Huggy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pretenders?  Hardly
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Who, Huggy was the only Seahawk fan from beginning to end on this board. 9/11 abandoned them once, the rest never posted until the playoffs. They are the bandwagon fans.
> 
> So, Congrats to Huggy, the rest are bandwagon fans.
Click to expand...


Not true...Luissa was too...she made me change my avatar over a bet.


----------



## Papageorgio

Meister said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretenders?  Hardly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Who, Huggy was the only Seahawk fan from beginning to end on this board. 9/11 abandoned them once, the rest never posted until the playoffs. They are the bandwagon fans.
> 
> So, Congrats to Huggy, the rest are bandwagon fans.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually, Papageorgio, anyone in the northwest is a Hawk fan....most are die hards.  Huggy is just more intent on letting ya'll know it, and not taking anything away from Huggy.
Click to expand...


I live in the northwest, they are moderate fans, the Midwest has the most rabid fans in sports. Seattle is very mellow. And I am talking again about the fans on this board as being bandwagon fans. Other than Huggy, no one knew that Seahawk fans were on this board. I knew Niner and Chief fans but no Seahawks, Huggy stood alone until the last few weeks.


----------



## HUGGY

Thanks to all for your participation in the football threads.  It was a hoot!  My Hawks finally came through.  I'm happy to see at least one Lombardi in my lifetime.  I'm also happy for Paul Allen.  

I look forward to some big time heated opposition from you all next year.  

I mean this year... next season...  you know what I mean..


----------



## Meister

Papageorgio said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who, Huggy was the only Seahawk fan from beginning to end on this board. 9/11 abandoned them once, the rest never posted until the playoffs. They are the bandwagon fans.
> 
> So, Congrats to Huggy, the rest are bandwagon fans.
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Papageorgio, anyone in the northwest is a Hawk fan....most are die hards.  Huggy is just more intent on letting ya'll know it, and not taking anything away from Huggy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I live in the northwest, they are moderate fans, the Midwest has the most rabid fans in sports. Seattle is very mellow. And I am talking again about the fans on this board as being bandwagon fans. Other than Huggy, no one knew that Seahawk fans were on this board. I knew Niner and Chief fans but no Seahawks, Huggy stood alone until the last few weeks.
Click to expand...


A person can be a fan thru and thru but not wear it on their sleeve, Pap. But whatever....


----------



## RetiredGySgt

My teams...
My first team was Oakland raiders. 

Then Seattle got created so they were my team.

I now live in NC so Carolina is my team. Glad to see at least one of my teams win, raiders haven't won in years now.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Meister said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, Papageorgio, anyone in the northwest is a Hawk fan....most are die hards.  Huggy is just more intent on letting ya'll know it, and not taking anything away from Huggy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I live in the northwest, they are moderate fans, the Midwest has the most rabid fans in sports. Seattle is very mellow. And I am talking again about the fans on this board as being bandwagon fans. Other than Huggy, no one knew that Seahawk fans were on this board. I knew Niner and Chief fans but no Seahawks, Huggy stood alone until the last few weeks.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> A person can be a fan thru and thru but not wear it on their sleeve, Pap. But whatever....
Click to expand...


Sadly I wore the Chiefs on my sleeve today. Sported the jersey and cap. They would have done better. I'm just glad they got as far as they did, hence the outfit. 

Denver made my division look pathetic today.


----------



## RetiredGySgt

Grampa Murked U said:


> Meister said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> 
> I live in the northwest, they are moderate fans, the Midwest has the most rabid fans in sports. Seattle is very mellow. And I am talking again about the fans on this board as being bandwagon fans. Other than Huggy, no one knew that Seahawk fans were on this board. I knew Niner and Chief fans but no Seahawks, Huggy stood alone until the last few weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A person can be a fan thru and thru but not wear it on their sleeve, Pap. But whatever....
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly I wore the Chiefs on my sleeve today. Sported the jersey and cap. They would have done better. I'm just glad they got as far as they did, hence the outfit.
> 
> Denver made my division look pathetic today.
Click to expand...



When Seattle was in the AFC they were in Denver's division.


----------



## HUGGY

I'm like totally sorry that it is me that has to put this on the board but...It is pretty funny...unless you are a Bronco fan...and to those of you that are...again I'z sorry..


----------



## AquaAthena

HUGGY said:


> I'm like totally sorry that it is me that has to put this on the board but...It is pretty funny...unless you are a Bronco fan...and to those of you that are...again I'z sorry..
> 
> View attachment 29227



Huggy, you are being very magnanimous. Thank you. I was rooting for the Broncos but wanting the best team to win, as I have posted, several times. They did rock today and so did Bruno Mars, and the Red Hot Chili Peppers, during half time.


----------



## Zander

As Huggy has LONG predicted right here at the USMB  - the mighty Seahawks totally humiliated and humbled the Bronco's.  They played fucking GREAT!!!! DEFENSIVE DOMINATION. OFFENSIVE HUMILIATION. SPECIAL TEAMS DESTRUCTION!!!! GRRRRRRR!!!! 

This has got to be oh so sweetly satisfying for Seahawks fans. Enjoy it. Just don't burn anything down, ok? 

Congrats Seattle!!  Congrats Huggy!!


----------



## candycorn

HUGGY said:


> I'm like totally sorry that it is me that has to put this on the board but...It is pretty funny...unless you are a Bronco fan...and to those of you that are...again I'z sorry..
> 
> View attachment 29227



Nice!!!


----------



## GWV5903

The Seahawks Kicked Bronco Butt Bad, I was wanting a good game...

The better team won today, congrats HUGGY!


----------



## JimBowie1958

Thank you Seahawks for a totally boring ass Super Bowl.

And it must be tough being a Hawks fan when they win so much; wonder how many we will see three years from now when they miss the play offs?

BTW, congrats on winning the Super Bowl.

I'm going to go puke.


----------



## mudwhistle

The Broncos told O'Reilly that they lost the game because of the terrible Fox television coverage.


----------



## Delta4Embassy

That was excruciating to witness. After the first Denver play I was thinking "Did they all get stoned last night or what?" That wasn't much of a game, more like a NFL team vs some pitiful high school team. Only good thing about it was that auto commercial with 'Doberwawa apocalypse' that had me howling in laughter. Inspired by "The Mask" I'd say


----------



## Iceweasel

It's been difficult being a SeaHawk fan over the years. They do well, then choke. Often just squeaking by for the win. This time there was no choking and they didn't let up. Did just about everything there was to do in a football game.


----------



## Billo_Really

mudwhistle said:


> The Broncos told O'Reilly that they lost the game because of the terrible Fox television coverage.


Is it too late to blame it on Bush?


----------



## Samson

Billo_Really said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Broncos told O'Reilly that they lost the game because of the terrible Fox television coverage.
> 
> 
> 
> Is it too late to blame it on Bush?
Click to expand...


It will never be too late to blame Bush for anything.


----------



## Big Black Dog

I had predicted the Broncos would win the Super Bowl.  Boy, I sure called that one wrong.  Congratulations Sea Hawk fans.


----------



## Mudflap

Denver didn't even win the coin toss. 

Congrats to the Seahawks for showing how the game is played. They were not only the better team, they fully deserved the win.


----------



## Rocko

What a boring game. Anyways, congrats Seattle.


----------



## rightwinger

Game was over after the first snap

Only got worse from there. Peyton had no clue what to do with the Hawk D. Throw underneath, throw underneath, screen, draw....Hawks swarmed as soon as the receiver got it

Total domination

Congrats to the Hawks


----------



## antiquity

Sarah G said:


> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who's going to be MVP, because nobody sticks out at all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wilson.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I agree although his offense has been protecting him and making great plays.
Click to expand...


I thought Harvin deserved it but I am okay with Smith.


----------



## antiquity

I will tell you why Seattle won and Denver lost in just a couple words...Denver is a one pony show and Seattle is a total team and played the game the way it is suppose to be played as a team.


----------



## antiquity

The real Super Bowl was played two weeks ago when Seattle beat the 49ers.


----------



## Desperado

Tebow must be asking this question/


----------



## Flopper

antiquity said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wilson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree although his offense has been protecting him and making great plays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought Harvin deserved it but I am okay with Smith.
Click to expand...

I agree.


----------



## Star

antiquity said:


> Sarah G said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> g5000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wilson.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I agree although his offense has been protecting him and making great plays.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I thought Harvin deserved it but I am okay with Smith.
Click to expand...

 

Just OK?...
Malcolm Smith returned an interception 69 yards for a TD and-----and Malcolm Smith recovered a fumble and-----and Malcolm Smith had a pass deflection and-----and Malcolm Smith had 10 tackles/6 solo tackles.
IMO Seattle's 'D' unit deserved to be named the MVP but-----but if you have to pick one guy, Malcolm Smith was a good choice.


----------



## Flopper

rightwinger said:


> Game was over after the first snap
> 
> Only got worse from there. Peyton had no clue what to do with the Hawk D. Throw underneath, throw underneath, screen, draw....Hawks swarmed as soon as the receiver got it
> 
> Total domination
> 
> Congrats to the Hawks


Seahawks have an awesome defense.  In my opinion, defense is the key to a winning season because defensive units tend to be more consistent than offense units and the Seahawk's defense has proven this to be true game after game.


----------



## Star

Star said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Denver 45
> Seattle 24
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You saw it here first
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> One last pre-game post on this thread.
> 
> Seattle - 34
> Denver - 20
> 
> Wilson runs for over 100 yds and a TD, passes for over 200 yds and a TD
> Harvin - over 100yds receiving, over 100 return yds/maybe Tate
> 
> Manning passes for over 300yds 2 TD's, and-----and two of Manning's flutter balls get picked, one on a well rehearsed tip play - nobody does it better.
Click to expand...

 


My predictions for Super Bowl 48 weren't to far off but-----but even knowing that the Broncos play in a weak division, I didn't expect such overwhelming dominance by the Seattle Seahawks 

Harvin/Tate got the return yards I expected but because Wilson spread the wealth, those two didn't get the receiving yards I expected - spreading the wealth is better.

I thought Manning would get his 300 yards - he got 280 and-----and I expected Manning to get picked twice, one on a tipped pass - my crystal ball did good but-----but if the Broncos had made a game of it, it might've been perfect. Wilson got the passing yards I predicted but the weak Bronco defense didn't force him to run much but-----but even in humiliating defeat, I'd like to congratulate the Denver fans for being gracious losers. 
.


----------



## Rocko

Desperado said:


> Tebow must be asking this question/



The answer would obviously be no. Tebow would have never got them close to the Super Bowl.


----------



## antiquity

Rocko said:


> Desperado said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tebow must be asking this question/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The answer would obviously be no. Tebow would have never got them close to the Super Bowl.
Click to expand...


Tebow could have gotten them close to the super bowl, but only if he brought front row tickets for the whole team.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

9/11 inside job said:


> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huggy what are ya gonna do when Denver serves you crow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a question you need to be asking yourself.
Click to expand...



 i know this is an old dead thread but i havent been on here a long time and just noticed grandpa murk neg repped me over frustration that I was right and he could not refute my facts.
Grandpa murk red repped me over this post.Look like the truth hurts.

I really struck a nerve with him on this post below as well.He neg repped me on this one also.he just hates it that he cant refute my facts so he gets frustrated and neg reps me.
he hates hearing the truth that the AFC conference is weak and pathetic now that we have  the demise of the Ravens with half the starters from last year not on the team this year.the truth hurts him that the AFC conference is weak because his kansas city clowns football team plays in it.
He hates it that I countered his facts that wilson wasnt playing like shit so he neg repped me.comedy gold.what a sore loser.

wilson playing like shit? yeah he choked on 4th and 7 and threw a touchdown pass when the game looked like it was turning for the niners. had you said that a wekk ago in his performance agains the saints you would have been correct.But other than that mistake of trying to make something happen early in the game with the niners instead of wrapping it up taking a sack like he should have -which he will learn from,and giving a bad hand off to Lynch,he looked much better against the niners despite those two blunders and AGAIN,they have a much tougher,much more physical defense than that swiss cheese defense of the donkeys and dont have to worry about a scrambling manning who wont be able to run down the filed when his protection breaks down and set up a tocuhdown for them like Kappy did.

you should read my previous post # 127 which spells out WHY they will lose this game.You are also forgetting manning has NO RUNNING game with key injurys so the hawks will feast off the passing game especially since Manning cant scramble like Kappy can. 
__________________


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Grampa Murked U said:
> 
> 
> 
> Huggy what are ya gonna do when Denver serves you crow?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats a question you need to be asking yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i know this is an old dead thread but i havent been on here a long time and just noticed grandpa murk neg repped me over frustration that I was right and he could not refute my facts.
> Grandpa murk red repped me over this post.Look like the truth hurts.
> 
> I really struck a nerve with him on this post below as well.He neg repped me on this one also.he just hates it that he cant refute my facts so he gets frustrated and neg reps me.
> he hates hearing the truth that the AFC conference is weak and pathetic now that we have  the demise of the Ravens with half the starters from last year not on the team this year.the truth hurts him that the AFC conference is weak because his kansas city clowns football team plays in it.
> He hates it that I countered his facts that wilson wasnt playing like shit so he neg repped me.comedy gold.what a sore loser.
> 
> wilson playing like shit? yeah he choked on 4th and 7 and threw a touchdown pass when the game looked like it was turning for the niners. had you said that a wekk ago in his performance agains the saints you would have been correct.But other than that mistake of trying to make something happen early in the game with the niners instead of wrapping it up taking a sack like he should have -which he will learn from,and giving a bad hand off to Lynch,he looked much better against the niners despite those two blunders and AGAIN,they have a much tougher,much more physical defense than that swiss cheese defense of the donkeys and dont have to worry about a scrambling manning who wont be able to run down the filed when his protection breaks down and set up a tocuhdown for them like Kappy did.
> 
> you should read my previous post # 127 which spells out WHY they will lose this game.You are also forgetting manning has NO RUNNING game with key injurys so the hawks will feast off the passing game especially since Manning cant scramble like Kappy can.
> __________________
Click to expand...


Ya.. Last season  GOOD TIMES !!  Now Kaepernick is trying to get 22 million a year which will hog tie the 9ers and barring a miracle in the late round draft picks they will definitely go down hill with their aging team.

The Seahawks were the youngest winning Superbowl team in NFL History and have only had to release Bryant and Rice to free up enough money to be in a great position for this season.  Next year the money crunch could be a killer with several stand out stars needing to get paid the most notable Russell Wilson.

This year The Hawks start out of the gate the clear favorite to repeat to win the NFC.  It is still early but again the road to the SB seems to have to go through Century Link field.

It is hard to believe but the Seahawks will be a BETTER team than last year ..especially on offense with Wilson working hard as always and just learning the QB position adding to the depth of his understanding.  If Percy Harvin can stay healthy what he showed in the Superbowl justifies what the Hawks paid for him as he totally blew up the Donkeys defense on those end sweeps 2-45 yards and adding his one touch for a kick off return in the second half for a TD.  We still have to sign Tate and Baldwin but it seems there is enough cap to make that happen.

On Defense we need to sign bobby Wagner linebacker but we are deep at LB and the Legion Of Boom is all under contract so a repeat as top defense is practically a given.

It IS FOOTBALL and the dang thing can bounce in funny ways but unless the Hawks suffer a crazy number of injuries this season and the football gods bounce the ball unlucky for the Seahawks this should be a fun and productive season.

Looking at the schedule I see no team to fear.  Green Bay maybe..but THEY have to play in the Clink.  The AFC West?  Nigga PUULLEEEZZZ !!!  We will sweep that bogus division.


----------



## Montrovant

Wilson is likely to cost the Seahawks as much or more than Kaep will the 49ers.  Wilson, after all, HAS won a Super Bowl.  

I'm very curious to see if the Niners go ahead and pay Kaepernick this year or wait until after the season and see how he's progressed.  If they wait, they will have to deal with the possibility of another team offering him a better contract.  I'd rather they pay him now, but how much for how long is an issue.

Age is also a factor, of course.  However, I think the Niners have a lot of young players at key positions.  The biggest age issues are probably Justin Smith and Frank Gore right now.  Hopefully Lattimore can be Gore 2.0.  Knee issues in college, teams are afraid to take a chance on him.  It worked with Gore, it can work again!
Justin Smith will be extremely hard to try and replace, he's a beast.

The Seahawks are young, but like you said, after next year they will have their own cap issues to deal with as young superstars look for new contracts.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> Wilson is likely to cost the Seahawks as much or more than Kaep will the 49ers.  Wilson, after all, HAS won a Super Bowl.
> 
> I'm very curious to see if the Niners go ahead and pay Kaepernick this year or wait until after the season and see how he's progressed.  If they wait, they will have to deal with the possibility of another team offering him a better contract.  I'd rather they pay him now, but how much for how long is an issue.
> 
> Age is also a factor, of course.  However, I think the Niners have a lot of young players at key positions.  The biggest age issues are probably Justin Smith and Frank Gore right now.  Hopefully Lattimore can be Gore 2.0.  Knee issues in college, teams are afraid to take a chance on him.  It worked with Gore, it can work again!
> Justin Smith will be extremely hard to try and replace, he's a beast.
> 
> The Seahawks are young, but like you said, after next year they will have their own cap issues to deal with as young superstars look for new contracts.



One of our superstars is the "mouth".  You guys know how well that yappy CB can play.  Richard Sherman may try to break the bank sooner than later and ya know...he has every right.  No doubt he talks the talk but in crunch time there is no better Corner Back in the NFL..HE will get paid.  I bet he gets North of 10 million a year.  I would REALLY like to get him locked up for 5-6 years.


----------



## B. Kidd

Can't wait.........we (Phila. Eagles) get to beat Seattle at home this upcoming season......


----------



## HUGGY

B. Kidd said:


> Can't wait.........we (Phila. Eagles) get to beat Seattle at home this upcoming season......



Wrong Forum !!  There is a COMEDY section in the Home page..  DON'T make me report you !!!


----------



## Montrovant

Huggy, what's up with Bennett?  Early reports seemed to indicate he was all but resigned, now he's testing the market?


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> Huggy, what's up with Bennett?  Early reports seemed to indicate he was all but resigned, now he's testing the market?



No worries.  He was the guy that said.."I didn't play with a discount and now I will get paid ..no costco discount"..  :lol after the Superbowl.

The Seahawks knew this was going to happen and created money to match Bennets offers.  If he goes crazy he goes bye bye.  

Schneider is a friggin genius and you can bet the farm he has a solid plan "B", "C", "D"..etc.

The best defense in the NFL wasn't an accident.  A lot of Bennett's success was due to the lock down coverage of the DBs giving him time to get his PALTRY 8.5 sacks last season.  

He may get huge bucks from some other team like the Raiders who have gazzillion dollars to fix their joke defense but Bennett alone won't fix anything.  He knows that and now that he has a SB ring may be just thinking of his family and their future.  I can't blame him.  

If he goes ..he goes.


----------



## HUGGY

Seattle's numero UNO defense is being picked apart by Free Agency..  

Bryant DL has been signed F/A by the Jags

Looks like Bennett DE is being snapped up by Chicago.

Not. ...  Bryant is as old as dirt and not worth what he signed for.  The Jaguars are desperate and just need an older vet to stabilize their unit.

Bennett can go to Da Bears ...See ya.. Bye Bye...  He is going to get 8-10 million a year to play next to his brother.  He's good but the Seahawks can get a young buck for a tenth what they would have had to pay Bennett.

I see it as a blessing that those two are off the payroll and free up mega bucks under the cap.

What does Carroll say?  "Next man up!"  Schneider will fill those two spots and save the team 15-20 million in the proccess.

PS ... Browner CB can go also.  Dude can't stay away from the whacky tabacky.  We'll just pocket the savings and let somebody else handle his sketchy off field antics.


----------



## Montrovant

The latest I read is that Bennett is likely to stay, although that could tie up cap space and force someone else to be cut.


----------



## HUGGY

Montrovant said:


> The latest I read is that Bennett is likely to stay, although that could tie up cap space and force someone else to be cut.



Color me astonished.  Bennett JUST signed with the Seahawks..  Something about 32 million for four years 16 million gauranteed.

I can't believe Schneider pulled it off.


----------



## Montrovant

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest I read is that Bennett is likely to stay, although that could tie up cap space and force someone else to be cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color me astonished.  Bennett JUST signed with the Seahawks..  Something about 32 million for four years 16 million gauranteed.
> 
> I can't believe Schneider pulled it off.
Click to expand...


What I read is that Chicago wasn't offering him that much more, and obviously Seattle looks like the better situation as far as Super Bowl chances.

Of course, other teams have looked that way after a SB victory and gone down the tubes; I don't expect that to happen to Seattle, but we'll have to give it this year to be sure.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest I read is that Bennett is likely to stay, although that could tie up cap space and force someone else to be cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color me astonished.  Bennett JUST signed with the Seahawks..  Something about 32 million for four years 16 million gauranteed.
> 
> I can't believe Schneider pulled it off.
Click to expand...


That was my one wory.that Bennet would get greedy and go for the money and sign with another team instead of coming back next year.He was critical and instrumental in their run to the superbowl.Im glad he's back.I dont think we could get back to it next year without him.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

Montrovant said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> The latest I read is that Bennett is likely to stay, although that could tie up cap space and force someone else to be cut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Color me astonished.  Bennett JUST signed with the Seahawks..  Something about 32 million for four years 16 million gauranteed.
> 
> I can't believe Schneider pulled it off.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What I read is that Chicago wasn't offering him that much more, and obviously Seattle looks like the better situation as far as Super Bowl chances.
> 
> Of course, other teams have looked that way after a SB victory and gone down the tubes; I don't expect that to happen to Seattle, but we'll have to give it this year to be sure.
Click to expand...


yeah I dont see the same thing happening to them that happened to the 85 bears or last years ravens that were gutted with many losses.The Bears losing Ryan they were never the same team again and they knew that would happen which is why the players begged him not to leave..speaking of that Huggy,the Hawks defensive coordinater is still locked up for them next year right? thats good news if thats right.


----------



## HUGGY

I screwed up on Bennett's deal.  He signed for 28 million over four years...not 32 million with 16 million gauranteed.


----------



## HUGGY

9/11 inside job said:


> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Color me astonished.  Bennett JUST signed with the Seahawks..  Something about 32 million for four years 16 million gauranteed.
> 
> I can't believe Schneider pulled it off.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I read is that Chicago wasn't offering him that much more, and obviously Seattle looks like the better situation as far as Super Bowl chances.
> 
> Of course, other teams have looked that way after a SB victory and gone down the tubes; I don't expect that to happen to Seattle, but we'll have to give it this year to be sure.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah I dont see the same thing happening to them that happened to the 85 bears or last years ravens that were gutted with many losses.The Bears losing Ryan they were never the same team again and they knew that would happen which is why the players begged him not to leave..speaking of that Huggy,the Hawks defensive coordinater is still locked up for them next year right? thats good news if thats right.
Click to expand...


Carroll won't throw a fit if his DC gets a chance to be a HC.  He CLAIMS he will never hold a coach back if he gets that kind of offer.


----------



## LA RAM FAN

HUGGY said:


> 9/11 inside job said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montrovant said:
> 
> 
> 
> What I read is that Chicago wasn't offering him that much more, and obviously Seattle looks like the better situation as far as Super Bowl chances.
> 
> Of course, other teams have looked that way after a SB victory and gone down the tubes; I don't expect that to happen to Seattle, but we'll have to give it this year to be sure.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah I dont see the same thing happening to them that happened to the 85 bears or last years ravens that were gutted with many losses.The Bears losing Ryan they were never the same team again and they knew that would happen which is why the players begged him not to leave..speaking of that Huggy,the Hawks defensive coordinater is still locked up for them next year right? thats good news if thats right.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Carroll won't throw a fit if his DC gets a chance to be a HC.  He CLAIMS he will never hold a coach back if he gets that kind of offer.
Click to expand...


well so far it looks good that we will be repeating next year since nobody hired him.
we got him around for at LEAST one more year.


----------

